# Brixton chitter chatter and news and updates (Feb-Aug 2011)



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Following on from this monster 6,600+ post thread covering June 2008 to Feb 2011, here's the latest instalment, ready for your Brixton news, chitter chatter, curtain twitchings and more!

FYI, the first 1,400+ post thread covered Nov 2006 to June 2008 and can be found here.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Pip (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

Chit chat chit chat...


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 24, 2011)

Its like when the lights get turned on at chucking out time.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not drunk! (yet)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought Ed had just closed the Brixton thread, like everything else is closing down


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I thought Ed had just closed the Brixton thread, like everything else is closing down


I heard on the grapevine that its on the market to the highest bidder.


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 24, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I heard on the grapevine that its on the market to the highest bidder.


 
I bid 2p.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I heard on the grapevine that its on the market to the highest bidder.


 
It's been taken over by squatting flashmobbers.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's been taken over by squatting flashmobbers.


 
with cupcakes


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

I hear the 99p store now has a bouncer on the door.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

editor said:


> I hear the 99p store now has a bouncer on the door.


 
You're joking?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

I've just been up Streatham and all the cafes/coffee shops are well busy.  Why are people not at work this time of day?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

editor said:


> I hear the 99p store now has a bouncer on the door.


 
We are all in this together then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are all in this together then


 
But at least it's one more job created.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovely sunset over Brixton tonight...


----------



## Janh (Feb 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just been up Streatham and all the cafes/coffee shops are well busy.  Why are people not at work this time of day?


 
Coffee shops have long been extensions of hard to find office meeting rooms. That's my excuse, anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

editor said:


> Lovely sunset over Brixton tonight...


 
Very nice.   Where's the pictures then?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

teuchter said:


> .


 
I agree


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2011)

There's workmen in The Rest is Noise already.  Does that mean it's been let?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Very nice.   Where's the pictures then?


I anticipated that question.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 24, 2011)

Tube doors mistakenly opened on moving Victoria Line train not at station....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12565894


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

editor said:


> I anticipated that question.





I took a couple as well but I was hanging out the window out the back so not very good


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Just leaving Parsons Green and the locals have been worried sick about the Brixton 'troubles' sadly


----------



## nick h. (Feb 24, 2011)

Are the Brixton Irish killing each other?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 24, 2011)

Spoon Deli for sale http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/280634905808


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Been up for sale for a while. Lawrence's, the grocers two doors down was sold to the guy that runs Bombay Inn a few months ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Been up for sale for a while. Lawrence's, the grocers two doors down was sold to the guy that runs Bombay Inn a few months ago.


 

Really?  What's Hakim going to do with Lawrence's then?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2011)

He's kept it open same as. Lawrence's Mrs (Julie?) done a big handover with him, taking him to New Covent Garden Market and other suppliers to teach him the ropes.

The Hand in Hand is up for sale too. Must say, Spoons price has got my mind ticking over....


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanda said:


> The Hand in Hand is up for sale too. Must say, Spoons price has got my mind ticking over....


That sure seems cheap, and the outgoings are low too: Rent - £5,400 / annum, Rates – Nil.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2011)

editor said:


> That sure seems cheap, and the outgoings are low too: Rent - £5,400 / annum, Rates – Nil.



.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanda said:


> He's kept it open same as. Lawrence's Mrs (Julie?) done a big handover with him, taking him to New Covent Garden Market and other suppliers to teach him the ropes.
> 
> The Hand in Hand is up for sale too. Must say, Spoons price has got my mind ticking over....


 
Good for him, he's a nice lad.

Was in The Hand a week or so ago and was wondering what was happening to it, but didn't dare ask as I wasn't sure if was public knowledge or not.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2011)

editor said:


> That sure seems cheap, and the outgoings are low too: Rent - £5,400 / annum, Rates – Nil.


 
I'd be interested to see if you could get a booze license... nice spot in the summer. The Hand is always rammed outside in the summer, luckily they let us bring food from anywhere inside, I wonder if that will continue with new owners... I think I ate more outside the Hand last summer than at home  I overdosed on Gallery chicken!


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

nipsla said:


> .









*Tries to read what nipsla wrote so small.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good for him, he's a nice lad.
> 
> Was in The Hand a week or so ago and was wondering what was happening to it, but didn't dare ask as I wasn't sure if was public knowledge or not.


 
It's up for sale on the internet so I guess it can't be a private issue anymore.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It's up for sale on the internet so I guess it can't be a private issue anymore.



Yeah, I see your point, but I think sometimes peope forget other people might be keeping an eye on them on the internet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I'd be interested to see if you could get a booze license... nice spot in the summer. The Hand is always rammed outside in the summer, luckily they let us bring food from anywhere inside, I wonder if that will continue with new owners... I think I ate more outside the Hand last summer than at home  I overdosed on Gallery chicken!



I'd imagine most pubs nowadays are so desperate to keep custom, it would be a bit of a dim landlord who banned food from outside, unless he was selling food himself


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2011)

I had to send the pics to the agent selling it  

The landlord of The Hand is on Urban. /waves


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd imagine most pubs nowadays are so desperate to keep custom, it would be a bit of a dim landlord who banned food from outside, unless he was selling food himself


 
The Hand has an industrial kitchen upstairs, dumb waiter etc. But food never worked there apparently. I lived above the Hand for a while a year or so ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I had to send the pics to the agent selling it
> 
> The landlord of The Hand is on Urban. /waves


 
Hello Mr Landlord


----------



## fjydj (Feb 25, 2011)

anyone know whats happened outside Lidl? road closed, lots of ambulances and a air ambulance car...


----------



## klaustus (Feb 25, 2011)

fjydj said:


> anyone know whats happened outside Lidl? road closed, lots of ambulances and a air ambulance car...



It seems a guy got hit by a bus. I've never seen so many blue flashing lights, it was a strange end to my evening.


----------



## metal13 (Feb 25, 2011)

fjydj said:


> anyone know whats happened outside Lidl? road closed, lots of ambulances and a air ambulance car...


 
Not sure, but caught this on twitter:



> Watched a man fight 2 stay alive 2nite with paramedics after accident on acre lane. He ran in2 the path of a bus. Frightening. Life: fragile
> about 11 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2011)

Ms T said:


> There's workmen in The Rest is Noise already.  Does that mean it's been let?


 
to waitrose innit


----------



## Ms T (Feb 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> to waitrose innit


 
It's not becoming a Waitrose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2011)

i thought it was?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2011)

a massive old school traditional funeral procession has just gone past my house, complete with New Orleans style jazz band, dummers and about 50 mourners dressed in black.

i would have taken a photo but I didn't think it was appropriate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought it was?


 
I think the latest rumour was a Primark


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> a massive old school traditional funeral procession has just gone past my house, complete with New Orleans style jazz band, dummers and about 50 mourners dressed in black.
> 
> i would have taken a photo but I didn't think it was appropriate.


 
What way was it headed?  I think those type of funerals are a great send-off


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think the latest rumour was a Primark


 
i'm gonna stick with my conviction that it's gonna be a waitrose. i was told that it was and i believed it.
I thought Brixton had a Primark already


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2011)

editor said:


> Lovely sunset over Brixton tonight...


 
Yes it was beautiful. I love it when it's almost dark at street level yet the sky is still blue, pink and orange. Like a Magritte painting.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 25, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What way was it headed?  I think those type of funerals are a great send-off


 
Towards Camberwell I think...from around Myatts Fields.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought it was?


 
Hendo checked with their press office.  They say no.  I'd say it's more likely to become a Primark.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2011)

<sticks fingers in ears>


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm gonna stick with my conviction that it's gonna be a waitrose. i was told that it was and i believed it.
> I thought Brixton had a Primark already



Wasn't that just DJ banter at the Rest Is Noise? Waitrose was probably the first upmarket chain that came into his head.

My prediction is that the caffeine capitalists of Seattle have been reading Urban 75 and have will have discovered there is a nice for a coffee shop with room for baby buggies and plentiful nappy-changing facilities. Yep, the Starbucks superstore.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Yep, the Starbucks superstore.


With cupcakes! And frozen yoghurt!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

editor said:


> With cupcakes! And frozen yoghurt!



And a Starbucks mono-rail connecting the two stores. 
And a Starbucks monopoly on the billboards 
And a Starbucks branded airship tied above each store


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 25, 2011)

editor said:


> With cupcakes! And frozen yoghurt!



Of course, with a 50s housewife theme.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2011)

editor said:


> With cupcakes! And frozen yoghurt!


 
and breast ice cream


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> <sticks fingers in ears>


 
You may have to shop there as everything will seem so expensive back here in the UK, you'll be tempted to go in and get a 50p tee-shirt


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2011)

Why has the title of this thread had "news and updates" added to it? Why was this necessary?

It is a very unwieldy title now.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 25, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Why has the title of this thread had "news and updates" added to it? Why was this necessary?
> 
> It is a very unwieldy title now.



I think we should scrap the chitter chatter bit...would fit better with the brixtonbuzz twitter link-up, eh editor?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 26, 2011)

And yet  another beautiful sunset over Brixton.


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2011)

I went into Tesco in Acre Lane today.  I've not been in there for at least 5 years.  What a shithole.

Only went in because I was going to Diamond Merchants which was shut


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Hendo checked with their press office.  They say no.  I'd say it's more likely to become a Primark.


 
I thought for a minute there you said Waitrose had said it's more likely to be a Primark which would be a bit  hmph.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 26, 2011)

Plenty of empty tables at Franco Manca right now..


----------



## ajdown (Mar 1, 2011)

Another fatal stabbing at the top of the hill sunday night.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12604139


----------



## Janh (Mar 2, 2011)

Coppers on bicycles and cars descend on Barnwell Road a few moments ago and take away two men.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Another fatal stabbing at the top of the hill sunday night.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12604139



Never heard of either of those roads.  Not exactly on the Hill are they?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 2, 2011)

Just off of the south circular, beyond New Park Road.

Would "North Streatham" be better for you then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Just off of the south circular, beyond New Park Road.
> 
> Would "North Streatham" be better for you then?



Well it ain't exactly Brixton Hill is it!  North Streatham will do, although personally I would call it South Streatham as the bottom of it's down here and that's the way my direction works


----------



## ajdown (Mar 2, 2011)

Is that a bit like the "South Chelsea School of English" above the Body Shop opposite Brixton tube station then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Is that a bit like the "South Chelsea School of English" above the Body Shop opposite Brixton tube station then?


 
Yep, Brixton's so trendy and vibey and edgy, there's a few from Chelsea who knew it was "beep beep" decades ago, so they extended their boundaries so they too could be part of Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2011)

"in motion" meme takes off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2011)

editor said:


> "in motion" meme takes off.


 
It's all your fault.  If you hadn't quoted Mr Loughborough Junction, this wouldn't have happened.  I'm going to go and replace all my "in motion" posts and replace them with beeps


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2011)

I like "in motion." It's replacing 'vibrant' and 'edgy' when I'm trying to take the piss out of yups and estate agents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2011)

editor said:


> I like "in motion." It's replacing 'vibrant' and 'edgy' when I'm trying to take the piss out of yups and estate agents.





*disapproving glare*


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder who the yup/estate agent was who wrote these articles:

Anyone that ever made it to the old CoolTan building in Coldharbour Lane will remember its unique and *vibrant* atmosphere. 

We tend not to agree: it'll take a lot more than a few sushi bars to kill off the colourful, exciting, *edgy* and unique character of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I wonder who the yup/estate agent was who wrote these articles:
> 
> Anyone that ever made it to the old CoolTan building in Coldharbour Lane will remember its unique and *vibrant* atmosphere.
> 
> We tend not to agree: it'll take a lot more than a few sushi bars to kill off the colourful, exciting, *edgy* and unique character of Brixton.


I think the bigger question here is what kind of sad pathetic prick trawls through articles from over a decade ago to try and prove an irrelevant point?

The words weren't so entwined in estate agent-speak back then and Brixton was a very different kind of place.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it ain't exactly Brixton Hill is it!  North Streatham will do, although personally I would call it South Streatham as the bottom of it's down here and that's the way my direction works


 
Lets call it South Brixton then. Incidentally I drove past a black cab that wiped out a phone box just before South brixton aka Streatham Hill Station. was a nasty looking crash with the cab's front all smashed in and the phonebox totalled. Must have been going some speed to do that and it's not often you see a black cab in a bad smash like that.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2011)

editor said:


> I like "in motion." It's replacing 'vibrant' and 'edgy' when I'm trying to take the piss out of yups and estate agents.



We should get John Barnes to do a rap about it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Lets call it South Brixton then. Incidentally I drove past a black cab that wiped out a phone box just before South brixton aka Streatham Hill Station. was a nasty looking crash with the cab's front all smashed in and the phonebox totalled. Must have been going some speed to do that and* it's not often you see a black cab in Brixton*



Very true


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2011)

editor said:


> I think the bigger question here is what kind of sad pathetic prick trawls through articles from over a decade ago to try and prove an irrelevant point?
> 
> The words weren't so entwined in estate agent-speak back then and Brixton was a very different kind of place.



Don't worry, google does it for me in milliseconds.

I don't know when the articles were written but they are definitely online now, in 2011. Maybe you could edit them to bring them up to date linguistically.

But I'm a bit confused about what the words "edgy" and "vibrant" meant back then, compared to what they mean now when a yup/estate agent uses them.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> But I'm a bit confused about what the words "edgy" and "vibrant" meant back then, compared to what they mean now when a yup/estate agent uses them.


Maybe you should just take your irrelevant and pointless bleating elsewhere because I doubt if anyone gives a fuck, really.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Very true


 
Actually seems it was a pretty serious accident. TFL, BBC reporting bus lane still closed. I must have been less than a minute behind it. There still seemed to be steam/smoke coming out the front of the taxi and a couple of guys from the local takeaway or latenight grocers were kinda looking panicked.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Maybe you should just take your irrelevant and pointless bleating elsewhere because I doubt if anyone gives a fuck, really.


 
I thought that at least the person who raised, on the Brixton News and Updates Thread, the issue of the satirical or otherwise use of such words in relation to Brixton might have considered it a noteworthy topic and be willing to discuss it. Perhaps there was some other motivation behind the posting.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I thought that at least the person who raised, on the Brixton News and Updates Thread, the issue of the satirical or otherwise use of such words in relation to Brixton might have considered it a noteworthy topic and be willing to discuss it. Perhaps there was some other motivation behind the posting.


I think you should go to bed.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 3, 2011)

You see loads of Black Cabs in Brixton (Hill) after about 11pm. I can always wander out at that time and get one pretty quick, saves me the hassle of booking a cab.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone hear anything more about the Streatham Hill accident between Barcombe and Amesbury avenues? Looked pretty serious. 
I don't want to speculate but black cabs often try to undertake others in the bus lane and it's in between those two roads that the A23 morphs unsigned into a two lane again. Whatever he was doing he totally obliterated a phone box.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 3, 2011)

Just saw this on Twitter:



> Anyone know of a venue in #Streatham to host a Ladies Who Latte Networking Meeting?



lolz...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2011)

Kanda said:


> You see loads of Black Cabs in Brixton (Hill) after about 11pm. I can always wander out at that time and get one pretty quick, saves me the hassle of booking a cab.


 
Well yeah, *nowadays * you do, but they used to be a rarity


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Just saw this on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> lolz...


 

Ladies Who Coffee?   

Since when.... oh never mind


----------



## plurker (Mar 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Whatever he was doing he totally obliterated a phone box.



this picture of the phone box was linked on Twitter:  http://plixi.com/p/81249407


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2011)

plurker said:


> this picture of the phone box was linked on Twitter:  http://plixi.com/p/81249407


 


Blimey


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 3, 2011)

BBC News Story  said:
			
		

> Police were called at about 2335 GMT to reports of a man stabbed on* Tilson Gardens*, at the junction with* Forster Road*, in Brixton





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Never heard of either of those roads.  Not exactly on the Hill are they?


 
Part of the Clapham Park Estate, but I reckon most longer established locals would say they live in Brixton.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it? It's just off New Park Road, I thought Clapham Park was further down towards Kings Avenue?

They had it all cordoned off and were digging around in bins looking for evidence.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Just saw this on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> lolz...


That makes it official: Streatham is in motion too.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 3, 2011)

I walked past that phone box about 6pm that evening... ouch indeed.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2011)

plurker said:


> this picture of the phone box was linked on Twitter:  http://plixi.com/p/81249407



Cheers for that. As you can see it just shunted the phonebox off its foundations. I was going to stop but there were already a couple of guys on the scene and, well, the lights were green.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2011)

editor said:


> That makes it official: Streatham is in motion too.



Isn't "Nappy Velley" somewhere around Streatham? Indicates it's been pha-nar, pah-nrr in motion for quite some time


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2011)

No, that is Northcote road etc.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Not done a Windrush Square update for a while.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> No, that is Northcote road etc.



Thornton Heath? Didn't think that was breeder terrain but yeah now i come to think of it NV is somehwre south of Streatham.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> No, that is Northcote road etc.


 


twistedAM said:


> Thornton Heath?


 
No, Northcote Road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Part of the Clapham Park Estate, but I reckon most longer established locals would say they live in Brixton.


 

Brixton, but not Brixton Hill


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2011)

Just saw the library on BBC4.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2011)

Was that exciting?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2011)

i weed a little bit.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just saw the library on BBC4.



Were they talking about closing it and turning it into a Tesco?


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

Great to see Rushy out last night, nearly as pissed as me!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know Brixton Rec's prices off the top of their head?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 5, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Does anyone know Brixton Rec's prices off the top of their head?


 
http://www.gll.org/centre/brixton-recreation-centre.asp


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah thanks Kanda, I did look but couldn't find what the prices actually are, specifically to use the gym and pool... The pay as you go arrangement not the monthly membership.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/26436305/Brixton-Recreation-Centre-Prices


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, that's the one. Thanks Kanda


----------



## netbob (Mar 6, 2011)

There's *loads* of bargin Grow Your Own stuff in the 99p shop at the moment.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 7, 2011)

Bit of the Waltham Estate along Stockwell Road taped off with several police vans and a forensic team in attendance when we came through on the bus about 20 minutes ago.  Any ideas?  Traffic still flowing ok though.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 7, 2011)

Another fracas outside the police office on Coldharbour Lane, which seems to be a magnet for trouble rather than a service to the community.  Someone was arrested and, while lying on the pavement in cuffs, was allegedly kicked in the head. I have no idea what actually happened, but once again a large crowd gathered and lots of people were screaming and shouting about police brutality. I was told that fifty officers attended.  Whatever the truth is, police/community relations seem to be getting more and more strained. God help us if officers carry on flexing their muscles when the weather warms up.


----------



## han (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried Curry Ono  (the Japanese curry place in the market) yet? I love Japanese stylee curry, the kind of stuff they serve up in railway station cafes in Japan. I am very keen to try it, and am wondering if they'll still be open at 5.30pm on weekday evenings as I fancy trying it tomorrow. They don't seem to have a website.


----------



## han (Mar 7, 2011)

They do, however, have a twitter page with TWO followers 
http://twitter.com/curryono


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2011)

They weren't open at about 4:30 when I came past earlier.


----------



## wowdewow (Mar 7, 2011)

Quite shocked

On my way home last night about 11pm saw a bobby a la Dixon top of Brixton Hill. All on his own.

Made me feel quite safe actually.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2011)

wowdewow said:


> Quite shocked
> 
> On my way home last night about 11pm saw a bobby a la Dixon top of Brixton Hill. All on his own.
> 
> Made me feel quite safe actually.


 
There's a few wandering around New Park Road/Brixton Hill. They keep bloody talking to me when I'm having a fag outside the pub!!

Prolly due to the few stabbings up that way recently, a fatal one just last week on Forster Road.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2011)

A new tattoo parlour/barber has opened next to Franco Manca in Market Row.  They were doing haircuts for a special introductory price of £5 on Saturday and doing a roaring trade.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2011)

Were they doing silly haircuts for silly haircut type people?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Very much so! Saw the opening on Saturday, my oh my what a bunch. Still, I'm surprised something like it hasn't opened before now.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2011)

Last night I saw a gritting lorry go past (not gritting at the time though), and this morning a street nearby that is on a steep hill seemed to have been gritted. Are we expecting arctic weather in South London or something?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2011)

T & P said:


> Last night I saw a gritting lorry go past (not gritting at the time though), and this morning a street nearby that is on a steep hill seemed to have been gritted. Are we expecting arctic weather in South London or something?


 
It was minus 4 last night I think.  Heavy frost.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems there are not enough security cameras outside KFC. A short time ago there was a van parked in front of the Ritzy, with a pan and tilt roof mounted camera pointed at a PCSO and a constable who were searching somebody. Any thoughts on why this would be necessary? The signwriting on the van said it was operated by a private contractor on behalf of Lambeth Council.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen a few of those cars/vans around, but only monitoring traffic. They usually position themselves at traffic junctions watching for vehicles obstructing yellow boxes or jumping red lights. Never seen one filming police activity.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It seems there are not enough security cameras outside KFC. A short time ago there was a van parked in front of the Ritzy, with a pan and tilt roof mounted camera pointed at a PCSO and a constable who were searching somebody. Any thoughts on why this would be necessary? The signwriting on the van said it was operated by a private contractor on behalf of Lambeth Council.


 
On the scene, aware of situation I guess. Can't be sure operators of remote cctv are on the case?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It seems there are not enough security cameras outside KFC. A short time ago there was a van parked in front of the Ritzy, with a pan and tilt roof mounted camera pointed at a PCSO and a constable who were searching somebody. Any thoughts on why this would be necessary? The signwriting on the van said it was operated by a private contractor on behalf of Lambeth Council.


 
They wanted to film the search process, possibly to protect themselves against potential future accusations of it not being carried out properly. So they filmed it, with a camera. On a van. Pointing in the appropriate direction. The regular CCTV probably does not record at a suitable resolution/quality for this purpose.

Just my guess


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2011)

Heard tonight, loads of plod screaming around New Park Road on Sunday, about 20 mins after I left the pub. Turns out there were two guys in a car, done 4 knifepoint muggings in an hour...


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2011)

Ms T said:


> A new tattoo parlour/barber has opened next to Franco Manca in Market Row.



You could go for a pizza then get a tatt, Ms T!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

han said:


> You could go for a pizza then get a tatt, Ms T!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

han said:


> You could go for a pizza then get a tatt, Ms T!


 
Wicked. 

I want pizza while being tattooed 
Or a tattoo while eating pizza


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

a tattoo _of_ pizza?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Heard tonight, loads of plod screaming around New Park Road on Sunday, about 20 mins after I left the pub. Turns out there were two guys in a car, done 4 knifepoint muggings in an hour...


 
What do you mean?  They mugged 4 people in NPR in an hour and made getaway in a hour each time only to return to NPR to do another and another?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What do you mean?  They mugged 4 people in NPR in an hour and made getaway in a hour each time only to return to NPR to do another and another?


 
In the area. 4 muggings in an hour.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2011)

Kanda said:


> In the area. 4 muggings in an hour.


 
That's rather worrying

What's their MO, pulling up besides someone pretending to want directions or just jumping out of car, mugging them and driving off?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

Kanda said:


> In the area. 4 muggings in an hour.


What a bunch of cowardly fuckers.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2011)

editor said:


> What a bunch of cowardly fuckers.


 
I am not surprised there are so many muggings after seeing the police respond to the mugging of my brother-in-law outside my house a few weeks ago.

The officers said: 'We could show you photos of the likely suspects, but won't - because you won't be sufficiently sure of their identities for the case to stand up in court.'


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 11, 2011)

No Frills Band are playing the Windmill this Sunday (13 March) and it's FREE!


----------



## Winot (Mar 11, 2011)

Went to new Thai place in Granville Arcade/Brixton Village for lunch today - seriously good.  It's the real deal with proper Thai spicing and real depth of flavour. Probably the best Thai food I've had since I went to Thailand (that's the restaurant in New Cross, not the country). And it's open till 9pm (10pm some nights) cos it's got an entrance at the CHL end so not constrained by Market closing times.

Will be back to eat our way through the menu.

Edit to add - I think it's called Khaosan but could be wrong.


----------



## wowdewow (Mar 12, 2011)

leanderman said:


> I am not surprised there are so many muggings after seeing the police respond to the mugging of my brother-in-law outside my house a few weeks ago.
> 
> The officers said: 'We could show you photos of the likely suspects, but won't - because you won't be sufficiently sure of their identities for the case to stand up in court.'


 
Would your brother-in-law have been able to recognize them and would he have gone to court?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 12, 2011)

han said:


> You could go for a pizza then get a tatt, Ms T!


 
What an excellent idea!  I've got a few days off next week, might consider it.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 12, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It seems there are not enough security cameras outside KFC. A short time ago there was a van parked in front of the Ritzy, with a pan and tilt roof mounted camera pointed at a PCSO and a constable who were searching somebody. Any thoughts on why this would be necessary? The signwriting on the van said it was operated by a private contractor on behalf of Lambeth Council.


 
CCTV in Lambeth is a joke. I used to work at the CCTV strongroom on Shakespeare Road, and saw their monthly stats for incidents picked up and to be quite frank the expression "not fit for purpose" comes to mind.  They're there to make people feel secure, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 12, 2011)

What are the flaws? Somebody once told me that if the operator sees a crime he often turns the camera away from it so he isn't asked to appear in court.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> CCTV in Lambeth is a joke. I used to work at the CCTV strongroom on Shakespeare Road, and saw their monthly stats for incidents picked up and to be quite frank the expression "not fit for purpose" comes to mind.  They're there to make people feel secure, nothing more, nothing less.


 
and how much does it cost a year to run them?


----------



## metal13 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Sandmere Rd*

A few police officers out on Sandmere Rd with a section taped off. No idea what happened.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2011)

wowdewow said:


> Would your brother-in-law have been able to recognize them and would he have gone to court?



Good question. He may not have been able to recognise them, but the police gave him no chance to find out.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2011)

There's builders in the ground floor of the old Living Bah this morning. Looks like the start of a big refurb. No idea who/what is moving in.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 14, 2011)

One of the former owners of Living has bought it. It's going to be a bar again.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> What are the flaws? Somebody once told me that if the operator sees a crime he often turns the camera away from it so he isn't asked to appear in court.


 

well, from what i remember from totting up the performance figures (i.e. police requests / operator reports of crimes / other stuff i've forgotten vs crime figures for each ward) they were practically useless.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 14, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and how much does it cost a year to run them?


 
sorry minnie, can't help on that one.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 14, 2011)

End of terrance and currently surrounded by at least 7 heavy vehicles and people with jackhammers plus support vehicles.  Marvellous.  10pm at night is deemed to be a good time to do a bit of road resurfacing.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 14, 2011)

What does "end of terrance" mean?


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 14, 2011)

google "end of terrace"


----------



## ajdown (Mar 15, 2011)

4 or 5 cop cars and area taped off, with teen sized mountain bike on pavement, outside the shops just north of northbound New Park Road bus stop (by the Telegraph), not sure what's going on there, plus a fire engine parked round the corner with lights flashing.


----------



## zzande (Mar 15, 2011)

The area outside ele'gents is still taped off and there is a police officer there. Any news on whats happened?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 16, 2011)

Still taped off this morning.

Am I imagining it or was there some sort of shooting/stabbing incident there a few months back?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 16, 2011)

This could potentially bankrupt Lambeth Council.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12754492




> London firefighters have attended more than 3,600 call-outs involving lifts since 2009, costing the brigade £1m.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 16, 2011)

I knew I wasn't forgetting, although it was longer than I thought.  http://www.themissinglist.co.uk/pol...n-shot-after-having-hair-cut-brixton-hill-sw2



> Police are appealing for information regarding a shooting in SW2 last night, Friday 30 April (2010).
> 
> Officers were called to Brixton Hill near to the junction with New Park Road SW2 shortly before 21:45hrs.
> 
> ...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 16, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I knew I wasn't forgetting, although it was longer than I thought.  http://www.themissinglist.co.uk/pol...n-shot-after-having-hair-cut-brixton-hill-sw2



I'm pretty sure there was something more recent than that. i walked past there a few weeks ago and there were some faded bouquets tied to lamp posts.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 16, 2011)

Well the police tape seems to have gone outside Ele'gents, but the place is in darkness so it's obviously shut - strange nobody seems to know what happened or any mention of it on the news.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 17, 2011)

They've finally started work on the restoration of Raleigh Hall..


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> They've finally started work on the restoration of Raleigh Hall..


 
Excellent news


----------



## jessdonners (Mar 18, 2011)

We ate there last night - it's really good simple katsu - I think they're open late Wed-Friday need to get there before 8.30pm



han said:


> Has anyone tried Curry Ono  (the Japanese curry place in the market) yet? I love Japanese stylee curry, the kind of stuff they serve up in railway station cafes in Japan. I am very keen to try it, and am wondering if they'll still be open at 5.30pm on weekday evenings as I fancy trying it tomorrow. They don't seem to have a website.


----------



## gabi (Mar 18, 2011)

also went to the new thai place in the market the other day and for me its also the best thai ive tasted outside thailand. perfect. lovely family too.

worth noting its not got a license tho. hibiscus tea instead. yumm

anyone know if theres bands at the albert tonight btw?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2011)

What's it called, the Thai place?


----------



## gabi (Mar 18, 2011)

i think its called khaosan... only about 5 tables in there. very simple.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Spark (Mar 18, 2011)

Do they allow byo?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> i think its called khaosan... only about 5 tables in there. very simple.


 
Do you have to get your hair plaited on entering?


----------



## gabi (Mar 18, 2011)

yeh, unfortunate name. altho they spell it a little differently. not sure about BYO, didnt actually ask


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> yeh, unfortunate name. altho they spell it a little differently. not sure about BYO, didnt actually ask


 
If they stick Road on the end, then Orang Utan can skip that part of Thailand, go there when he gets back and say he's been to Khaosan Road


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought it was kaosan? Had a takeaway from there the other night, which was good.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting sunset


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Interesting sunset


 
I noticed that myself.  Strange one considering what a shitty day it's been


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 18, 2011)

Spark said:


> Do they allow byo?



They said yes when I asked last week.


----------



## ash (Mar 18, 2011)

I was disappointed when I looked at the menu that they had no vegeterian main courses


----------



## northsouthfood (Mar 18, 2011)

does anyone know you could chain a bike to a lamp-post on Brixton Road (near Loughborough Rd) and actually come back to find it still there next morning?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2011)

Surely that depends on 4 things - 
a) stoutness of the lock & chain
b) sellability vs crapness of the bike
c) whether the bike is owned by a local bike thief
d) whether you're lucky this time


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 18, 2011)

Plus what sort of bike you chain it up next to. My tactic of having a really cheap bike and chaining it up next to really expensive ones has quite possibly saved me a fortune in stolen bikes over the years.


----------



## Spark (Mar 19, 2011)

Of course you can.  Bike theft may be a problem in this city but that doesn't mean evey bike left locked up outside is automatically going to get stolen. Just use a decent lock though to reduce the odds.


----------



## Winot (Mar 19, 2011)

Have cycled everywhere in London since 1993 on various bikes.  Locked them up outside at all times of the day and never had one stolen.  Would be nervous though about leaving any bike out overnight.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 21, 2011)

Rosie's is shut all week for a refurb.    So I'm having to resort to the alternatives for my flat white habit. It's a good excuse to test them all I suppose. Have tried Federation and Starbucks so far.  The latter was surprisingly good. The baristas and the ingredients seem to be well up to scratch. I'll try Goodbench next. Wild Caper and Opus and the Ritzy I already know about. (The Ritzy downstairs has really shit coffee these days, made with total indifference.) Where else should I try pls?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's a selection of Brixton coffee shops- http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverfox09/5193023712/


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

madolesance said:


> Here are a selection- http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverfox09/5193023712/


Nice series!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 21, 2011)

Indeed!


----------



## nick h. (Mar 21, 2011)

madolesance said:


> Here are a selection- http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverfox09/5193023712/



Thanks, that'll keep me busy! I had no idea there were so many to choose from. I suppose there must be a decent profit margin in coffee shops. What do you suppose the ingredients in a £2.00 latte cost?


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 21, 2011)

madolesance said:


> Here are a selection- http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverfox09/5193023712/


Excellent!  Although while I see Starbucks in that lot I can't see the Ritzy or Cafe Nero?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

A photo listing of Brixton cafes is useful and interesting.

Instead, I make compilations of old railway arch doors in Brixton.










http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...arches-photographs-of-a-disappearing-brixton/


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 21, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Excellent!  Although while I see Starbucks in that lot I can't see the Ritzy or Cafe Nero?


Where is cafe nero?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Where is cafe nero?


First floor of Morleys.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Thanks, that'll keep me busy! I had no idea there were so many to choose from. I suppose there must be a decent profit margin in coffee shops. What do you suppose the ingredients in a £2.00 latte cost?


 
Here's a little guide that was in todays sydney morning herald

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...om-coffee-price-increases-20110321-1c3wl.html


----------



## Oula (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree about the new food places in the market. Cafe Ono is the best Katsu curry my husband has had and he is quite a connoisseur - you can actually see the spices in it. The Thai place is also the best Thai I have had in ages. I had an excellent massoman there. All this just as I am moving further away!


----------



## story (Mar 22, 2011)

aussw9 said:


> Here's a little guide that was in todays sydney morning herald
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...om-coffee-price-increases-20110321-1c3wl.html


 

Because.....


----------



## Janh (Mar 22, 2011)

It doesn't look good outside the Town Hall. Acre Lane closed with a blue tarp covering something/somebody next to a van and truck.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I walked past earlier on my way to work and saw two fire trucks, at least 5 cop cars, a few ambulances and a sizeable crowd. Couldn't see what had happened, and didn't feel ghoulish enough to ask around. Hope it wasn't too serious...


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/345634-Helicopter-ambulance-just-landed...


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 22, 2011)

story said:


> Because.....



Because the poster wondered what the cost make up of a cup of coffee was... I pointed them to an article I had just been reading.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 22, 2011)

aussw9 said:


> Because wondered what the cost make up of a cup of coffee was... I pointed them to an article I had just been reading.


 
Thanks, it was just what I wanted. It led to a lot of wilfing.


----------



## Janh (Mar 22, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/345634-Helicopter-ambulance-just-landed...


 
Thank you.


----------



## story (Mar 22, 2011)

aussw9 said:


> Because wondered what the cost make up of a cup of coffee was... I pointed them to an article I had just been reading.


 
Oh okay. I admit that I didn't read it, just saw it was about Australian coffee shops. Seemed a bit extraneous. I stand corrected.


----------



## gabi (Mar 23, 2011)

Bit random - but does anyone know how to get rid of a broken washing machine locally?


----------



## Winot (Mar 23, 2011)

gabi said:


> Bit random - but does anyone know how to get rid of a broken washing machine locally?


 
Lambeth bulky waste collection.

Not sure if you can avoid fee before 4 April.


----------



## gabi (Mar 23, 2011)

Tried them. They won't do it. Gotta love lambeth council.


----------



## Winot (Mar 23, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

gabi said:


> Tried them. They won't do it. Gotta love lambeth council.



Just throw it in ajdown's garden


----------



## TruXta (Mar 23, 2011)

With a bike.


----------



## BrixtonLovey (Mar 23, 2011)

*Hmmmm*



Ms T said:


> A new tattoo parlour/barber has opened next to Franco Manca in Market Row.  They were doing haircuts for a special introductory price of £5 on Saturday and doing a roaring trade.


 
They were doing a roaring trade, untill they got a visit from an Enviromental health officer from public protection for .1 not having a licence .2 not having the equipment to sterlise their equipment.
Me suspects this is a jokers outfit !!!!
pmsl !


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2011)

BrixtonLovey said:


> They were doing a roaring trade, untill they got a visit from an Enviromental health officer from public protection for .1 not having a licence .2 not having the equipment to sterlise their equipment.
> Me suspects this is a jokers outfit !!!!
> pmsl !


 
That's very interesting if true, but have you got any proof?  Otherwise it seems to be an accusation you shouldn't be throwing around.  Always a bit suspect to hear something like that from a brand new poster who's only just joined


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2011)

nipsla said:


> That's very interesting if true, but have you got any proof?  Otherwise it seems to be an accusation you shouldn't be throwing around.  Always a bit suspect to hear something like that from a brand new poster who's only just joined


 
Being a bit of a lovey


----------



## ajdown (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just throw it in ajdown's garden


 
All joking aside, that's another great flaw in this "charge to take away" thing - if someone dumps stuff near you, do you end up being charged to take it away?

Or is the exponential increase in fly-tipping the obvious answer?

A dead washing machine is no good but if someone dumped a bike I'd probably flog it.


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Mar 23, 2011)

gabi said:


> Tried them. They won't do it. Gotta love lambeth council.


 I hate to say this, but dump it in the street (carefully, so as not to obstruct the pavement too badly) and they will pick it up anyway.  Especially on a Monday, so don't dump it out before the weekend.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 23, 2011)

And if you don't want to pollute your neighbourhood dump it near or in Brixton market. Lambeth will clear it up within hours, 7 days a week. But they might well be beaten to it by somebody hoping that it's working or repairable.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, wouldn't look weird at all wriggling a washing machine down to the market and then leaving it... Would probably do wonders for your back as well.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 23, 2011)

BrixtonLovey said:


> They were doing a roaring trade, untill they got a visit from an Enviromental health officer from public protection for .1 not having a licence .2 not having the equipment to sterlise their equipment.
> Me suspects this is a jokers outfit !!!!
> pmsl !


 
I've just told them about this thread, and they're not happy. They say they haven't done any tattooing yet. They hope to start as soon as they get their licence, probably next Wednesday at the earliest. Their licence application is posted in the window. They seemed to me to be pretty on the ball, not the sort of people who would do unlicensed tattooing 200 yards from a town hall.  

They've also opened a small milkshake and ice cream parlour next door, which was giving away delicious samples of banana milkshake.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, wouldn't look weird at all wriggling a washing machine down to the market and then leaving it... Would probably do wonders for your back as well.


 
Just borrow a trolley and wheel it down there. Nobody would bat an eyelid.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Just borrow a trolley and wheel it down there. Nobody would bat an eyelid.


 
 tbf I can see why you'd say that. Tis Brixton after all.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 23, 2011)

gabi said:


> Tried them. They won't do it. Gotta love lambeth council.


Try putting it on Freecycle.  People will take broken stuff for repair and resale. They even collect.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 23, 2011)

Bah, doesn't look like Brixton Reuse Centre is up and running yet.  They won the biggest of the three community grants a few months ago.  Perhaps the new LBL recycling rules will push more business their way.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 23, 2011)

I disposed of 12 desktop PCs near the market recently. Huge ones, from the days when system units were as big as wardrobes.  Some bloke in a smart new BMW filled his boot with them before I'd even finished dumping them. The remnants were taken by the council that night. I hope they sent them for recycling instead of chucking them in a landfill. 

Actually, knowing Lambeth the driver probably sells as much of his haul as he can. I used to know one of the council officers who seizes abandoned vehicles. Anything saleable would be grabbed within hours of the moment when the owner lost his legal possession of it.  And the officer could afford to be a motorcycle racer at weekends.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 24, 2011)

There's a public meeting at the Town Hall on *Thursday 24 March at 7pm* as part of the Justice for Smiley Culture campaign.

http://www.facebook.com/Campaign4Justice4SmileyCulture


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I disposed of 12 desktop PCs near the market recently. Huge ones, from the days when system units were as big as wardrobes.  Some bloke in a smart new BMW filled his boot with them before I'd even finished dumping them. The remnants were taken by the council that night. I hope they sent them for recycling instead of chucking them in a landfill.


 
Is it reasonable to expect the council to deal with commercial waste for free? Dumping stuff by the market doesn't work very well if everyone starts doing it.

That said, as far as the washing machine is concerned, I'd try just leaving it on the pavement and I wouldn't be surprised if it had magically disappeared within 24hrs. There are scrap/salvage people that drive around residential streets looking for stuff that people have left out.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 24, 2011)

gabi said:


> Bit random - but does anyone know how to get rid of a broken washing machine locally?


 
The most effective thing to do is to wait until you replace it and then arrange to have the guys who deliver the new one dispose of it. Doesn't cost much and is minimum of hassle.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 24, 2011)

Last night I had the best pizza I've had outside of Italy. Kudos to The Oregano in Tulse Hill. Not the cheapest pizza delivery locally, but streets ahead of anything else I've tried when it comes to quality.


----------



## se5 (Mar 24, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is it reasonable to expect the council to deal with commercial waste for free? Dumping stuff by the market doesn't work very well if everyone starts doing it.
> 
> That said, as far as the washing machine is concerned, I'd try just leaving it on the pavement and I wouldn't be surprised if it had magically disappeared within 24hrs. There are scrap/salvage people that drive around residential streets looking for stuff that people have left out.


 
Trying putting it outside with a sign on saying "washing machine for sale £5 - drop money through letterbox" or similar - people will think they've got a bargain!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 24, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Last night I had the best pizza I've had outside of Italy. Kudos to The Oregano in Tulse Hill. Not the cheapest pizza delivery locally, but streets ahead of anything else I've tried when it comes to quality.



will try. thanks.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Last night I had the best pizza I've had outside of Italy. Kudos to The Oregano in Tulse Hill. Not the cheapest pizza delivery locally, but streets ahead of anything else I've tried when it comes to quality.



We had pizza from there last night as well. It's quite nice but nothing on Italian pizza.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Last night I had the best pizza I've had outside of Italy. Kudos to The Oregano in Tulse Hill. Not the cheapest pizza delivery locally, but streets ahead of anything else I've tried when it comes to quality.


 
I liked it
Not the cheapest and a bit too light on toppings but the base was lovely


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

dp


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

What's it like compared to Firezza?

(not really in Tulse Hill either is it )


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2011)

Better bases than Firezza and slightly cheaper. Just stay away from the aubergine, they do something really odd and not nice with it at Oregano.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

hmmm... not sure I'd want aubergine on my pizza anyway  

I'll suggest it to the boy next time he wants pizza


----------



## ajdown (Mar 24, 2011)

What happened down the bottom of the hill this evening?  There's a load of plod around by KFC on the other side of the road, and there's a bit of pavement taped off in the middle of the road with a copper standing by it.  Crossing still open though.

There's a P5 northbound stopped opposite with plod cars front and back but that's not necessarily connected.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

ajdown said:


> What happened down the bottom of the hill this evening?


 
An accident, crime or similar incident. 

Anyone know what is happening further up the hill? There are a load of people laughing and talking about what good weather we are having.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> An accident, crime or similar incident.
> 
> Anyone know what is happening further up the hill? There are a load of people laughing and talking about what good weather we are having.


 
I saw them.  I wondered about calling the police and reporting anti-social behaviour but figured they'd be busier somewhere else.


----------



## story (Mar 24, 2011)

Saw a fella flag down a police car and shout out to them "I AM A WITNESS!!!!11!".

Jam sandwich screeched to a halt and fella started to tell them his story, then said "I'm not doing this in the street!!!1!1" so he jumped in the car and off they went.

He was wearing shorts and carrying a large furled umbrella. Perhaps he was disturbed by the outbreak of good weather?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2011)

Loughborough estate skyline this evening.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 25, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice. Does anyone know if the plan to rebuild the playground in Brockwell Park has survived 'the cuts'?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Nice. Does anyone know if the plan to rebuild the playground in Brockwell Park has survived 'the cuts'?


 
I believe so - the plans are still up in the toilet block in the playground and when I spoke, very recently, with one of the FoBP committee she said it was still going ahead... we were commenting on how lucky it was for that to still be in the running. 

Let's just hope it stays that way.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2011)

Apparently it's lottery money so hasn't been cut.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2011)

oh yes of course - it's part of the massive lottery win the park got... !


----------



## leanderman (Mar 25, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yes of course - it's part of the massive lottery win the park got... !


 
Hallelujah! At least something has escaped Osborne's clutches.


----------



## BrixtonLovey (Mar 25, 2011)

Ms T said:


> A new tattoo parlour/barber has opened next to Franco Manca in Market Row.  They were doing haircuts for a special introductory price of £5 on Saturday and doing a roaring trade.


 
Untill they were advised to cease trading due to health and safety reasons.
No sterilising equipment. No licence.

This notice will probably be taken off as urban 75 seems to censor's what gets posted


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2011)

BrixtonLovey said:


> Untill they were advised to cease trading due to health and safety reasons.
> No sterilising equipment. No licence.
> 
> This notice will probably be taken off as urban 75 seems to censor's what gets posted


Really? That's news to me. Could you give an example of this alleged censorship please?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2011)

BrixtonLovey said:


> Untill they were advised to cease trading due to health and safety reasons.
> No sterilising equipment. No licence.
> 
> This notice will probably be taken off as urban 75 seems to censor's what gets posted


 
Yeah. That will probably happen if it's libellous you tit. You seem to know a lot for someone who's only just joined


----------



## nick h. (Mar 25, 2011)

BrixtonLovey said:


> Untill they were advised to cease trading due to health and safety reasons.
> No sterilising equipment. No licence.
> 
> This notice will probably be taken off as urban 75 seems to censor's what gets posted



Your original post is still there, and it's been replied to. Get your head out of your arse and read: 



nick h. said:


> I've just told them about this thread, and they're not happy. They say they haven't done any tattooing yet. They hope to start as soon as they get their licence, probably next Wednesday at the earliest. Their licence application is posted in the window. They seemed to me to be pretty on the ball, not the sort of people who would do unlicensed tattooing 200 yards from a town hall.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 25, 2011)

Blimey, dozed off on the sofa watching a movie, woke up to sirens and flashing lights ... at least two dozen cops plus dogs, paramedics, ambulances, even an air ambulance vehicle all being very frantic outside the neighbour's house.  Surrounding what I thought was a body at first but turned out to be a cuffed suspect pinned down on the pavement by several cops.  Not one of the neighbours, they seemed to be witnesses.  At least one person taken away in ambulance. Whatever went on seemingly happened inside the house.  They've taped off the area, closing the road.

Last night there was a bit of a pitched battle between the neighbours+mates and a bunch apparently from the Stockwell Park Estate.  Lots of shouting and bottle-throwing that lasted about half an hour.  No idea if this incident is related.

Not exactly a common occurrence in this neck of the woods, at least not these days.  Maybe I'm dreaming this and will wake up on the sofa in a few hours.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it happened in the street,One kid stabbed how badly don't know.Don't know who the lot who arrived were but they turned up on bikes and at least one car.


----------



## passivejoe (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to the flower shop / antique shop on Brixton Hill (opp the white Horse)? Its currently called "Love On The Hill" and was stocked for valentines day but never opened... and hasn't been open since. Dead old flowers from inside have been removed but its still full of the junk / antiques, yet its never open.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 27, 2011)

passivejoe said:


> Anyone know what happened to the flower shop / antique shop on Brixton Hill (opp the white Horse)? Its currently called "Love On The Hill" and was stocked for valentines day but never opened... and hasn't been open since. Dead old flowers from inside have been removed but its still full of the junk / antiques, yet its never open.


 
Was open last Saturday when I walked past. Just seemed to be a posh antique/nick-nack shop from what I could see.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Was open last Saturday when I walked past. Just seemed to be a posh antique/nick-nack shop from what I could see.


 

I saw it open the other day.  I remember going in when they first opened and not being sure what was actually their personal furniture and what was for sale.  

I hate shops like that


----------



## colacubes (Mar 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw it open the other day.  I remember going in when they first opened and not being sure what was actually their personal furniture and what was for sale.
> 
> I hate shops like that



I'm not a massive Harry Enfield fan but I've seen a few shops like this recently and I think he's pretty much got it bang on:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm not a massive Harry Enfield fan but I've seen a few shops like this recently and I think he's pretty much got it bang on:





Brilliant!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Was open last Saturday when I walked past. Just seemed to be a posh antique/nick-nack shop from what I could see.


 
Problem is, the shopowner, who owns the building and others thereabout, was charging twice the going rate for flowers. Not a sound business practice (outside Chelsea etc)


----------



## colacubes (Mar 28, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Problem is, the shopowner, who owns the building and others thereabout, was charging twice the going rate for flowers. Not a sound business practice (outside Chelsea etc)



See my video above


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm not a massive Harry Enfield fan but I've seen a few shops like this recently and I think he's pretty much got it bang on:




This is how the guy at Herne Hill works. He asks you how much you will pay rather than give you a price.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Traffic was not kind this morning


----------



## ajdown (Mar 29, 2011)

At about 7am when we left, it was slow going down the hill.  On the corner of the A23 and Acre Lane was a cop car and an ambulance so I'm guessing that is relevant.  As soon as we got past the lights into Coldharbour Lane is was smooth sailing all the way in.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 29, 2011)

I really liked love on the hill, they had some really nice flowers and gorgeous pots and a fabulous amount of tat. I want the suit of armour  and they've got some well gorgeous breakfast bowls with spoons (and a pot of ivy inside) for about four quid...  the people working in there are lovely too. I'm all for it


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone remind me what time the restos in Brixton Village are open until on a Friday evening?  Himself might take me out for a wedding anniversary meal, and there are one or two places that are probably worth trying - I fancy the Thai place myself....


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

Nour Cash & Carry to close.   Their rent is being increased massively.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2011)

Just back from Streatham.  Went into that cafe Purple.  Was ok.

Also noticed a new Moroccan restaurant is opening soon, but have already forgotten the name.  Marrakech something?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2011)

Holland and Barrett also has a sale on.  2 for 1, except it's not strictly 2 for 1 as the second item you pay 1p on


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Nour Cash & Carry to close.   Their rent is being increased massively.


 

No fucking way! Most my supplies come from Nour's!

Are they closing for sure???


----------



## teuchter (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Nour Cash & Carry to close.   Their rent is being increased massively.


 
surprise surprise, the "regeneration" of the market with multiple profitable coffee and tat shops leads to rent increases that drive out the businesses that make it what it is. How long until it's turned into Spitalfields?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just back from Streatham.


 
This is a Brixton thread for Brixton matters.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Nour Cash & Carry to close.   Their rent is being increased massively.


 
Giant dog's cock. That's one of the most useful stores in Brixton by a long way, with a reliably huge range of stuff.

The balance in the market is taking a turn for the worst if they're being forced out, the predictions sadly coming true. No amount of sodding vegan cupcake and gluten-free fakeries will make up for the loss of affordable and everyday stores like that one.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 29, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Last night I had the best pizza I've had outside of Italy. Kudos to The Oregano in Tulse Hill. Not the cheapest pizza delivery locally, but streets ahead of anything else I've tried when it comes to quality.


 
Can you eat there or is it delivery only?


----------



## clandestino (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, hang on...this is on Tulse Hill rather than in Tulse Hill. 

Anyone recommend anywhere to eat out in Tulse Hill - within walking distance of the station.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Giant dog's cock. That's one of the most useful stores in Brixton by a long way, with a reliably huge range of stuff.
> 
> The balance in the market is taking a turn for the worst if they're being forced out, the predictions sadly coming true. No amount of sodding vegan cupcake and gluten-free fakeries will make up for the loss of affordable and everyday stores like that one.


 
In a way the vegan cupcake people are part of the problem. They paid top whack and made no attempt to negotiate the rent. But it is their first shop and perhaps they don't know the ropes. They're burning loadsamoney on fitting out their shop, marketing etc. 

Seems to me that individual tenants are being bullied with ease by the market landlord. They don't seem to have any organisation. I'm no expert onthese things, but might it help if they all used the same commercial agent and organised some more public support. Is there someone on here from Friends of Brixton Market who could fill us in? There must be a few urbs who would pitch in to help. I would. Maybe the market needs its own thread?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> In a way the vegan cupcake people are part of the problem. They paid top whack and made no attempt to negotiate the rent. But it is their first shop and perhaps they don't know the ropes. They're burning loadsamoney on fitting out their shop, marketing etc.


 
One moment people are whining that the big corporations like Starbucks and Costa Coffee are 'invading' Brixton, and they wish there were more independent shops here - then when an independent shop comes to Brixton, at what is a tough time for any business let alone one trying to establish itself, that's wrong too.

Is it that vegan cupcakes are a bit too "Clapham/Hoxton" for people round here?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 29, 2011)

ajdown said:


> One moment people are whining that the big corporations like Starbucks and Costa Coffee are 'invading' Brixton, and they wish there were more independent shops here - then when an independent shop comes to Brixton, at what is a tough time for any business let alone one trying to establish itself, that's wrong too.
> 
> Is it that vegan cupcakes are a bit too "Clapham/Hoxton" for people round here?


 
Did you even read nick's post ?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 29, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Did you even read nick's post ?


 
Clearly he didn't.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

Just ignore the twonk.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Nour Cash & Carry to close.   Their rent is being increased massively.


This is the most depressing  market related news I've had for a long time  I actually feel tearful as opposed to "Oh, that's a shame."


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

Where the fuck will I get the range of chilli sauces? Not to mention that they are the only place left to buy middle-eastern pastries. FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK. Just when I thought my day couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This is the most depressing  market related news I've had for a long time  I actually feel tearful as opposed to "Oh, that's a shame."


 
It's really shit, isn't it?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Stockwell road in Blow up  - can see the old and new queen head pubs - cool stuff


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 29, 2011)

Re Nour: That's very sad news indeed.... a real loss.  It's an amazing shop.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

@ nick.h: how reliable is your information re: Nour?

the market has a new landlord, LAP have sold it to a French company that specialises in running covered markets. Can't be any worse than LAP.  Don't know if this has anything to do with the news about Nour. Haven't heard it from anywhere else. However I'd be surprised if it were connected, the new landlords don't take over until next month. Rumours abound in the market, and are often wrong. Tbh it's the last place in the market I'd expect to close, it's always got a really solid trade - it's busy 6 days a week. 

But there is a long story about that unit. It's officially Brixton Market Hall, apparently got some funding years ago and wasn't ever supposed to be let to a single enterprise like Nour. It's possible that the new owners have 
new plans. 

But whatever, losing Nour would be a total tragedy. All we can hope is that if it does have to leave Brixton Market Hall, somewhere else in Brixton is found for it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> This is a Brixton thread for Brixton matters.


 

There is no Streatham forum as has often been pointed out, so up yours


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

@fortyplus
nick h is reliable. He lives in the heart of the market and he engages with people, goes and listens to them and checks stuff out. He's told me stuff in the past that I've been a tad sceptical about initially but he's never been wrong so far. He's got a lot of respect round these parts and he's earned that respect.

eta
By 'round these parts' I mean on the ground, in real life in Brixton and among people who don't know one end of a computer from another, let alone can afford one. U75 is a very useful resource but a lot of people who work in the market or live locally wouldn't recognise U75 if it jumped up and bit them on the bum. I've lived here for 30 years, know a lot of people and in a lot of ways he's got better info than I have.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Mrs M.  I'm sure nick.h is reliable, I just hope that (in this case) his information isn't.  I work in the market and I hear rumours all the time; they're not always reliable. I was only there briefly today though.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

*Blushes* Erm, thanks Mrs M.  I heard it from another of the tenants. The only other titbit I got was that Nour will be cut up into smaller units, which makes sense given the history related by fortyplus. I'll check tomorrow and get more detail.  Maybe I could get properly introduced to the Nour folk and get it from the horse's mouth.  Clearly a lot of people are going to be gutted about this. You never know, perhaps Something Could Be Done if a few of us poke our noses in.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

If you go into the unit and look past all the piles of Nour's merchandise you can see how it was originally intended to be - a lot of tiny units facing on to the glazed central area. If Nour has to go, it would be good if that original feel could be recreated, but I'd be surprised if it would be economic like that. Can anyone remember how long Nour's has been there? The leases are usually 3 or 10 years, maybe Nour's lease is up for renewal. Or it maybe that the new owners have just looked at the building and, not being from these parts, haven't yet had time to appreciate the unique qualities of the enterprise itself. (eta: and could therefore, perhaps, with more local knowledge, be persuaded of it in time)


Or, clutching at straws, it could still be that nick.h's informant is misinformed. I'm a BV tenant, not Market Row, but I do know how patchy and confused the information in and about the market often is.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

*Stolen Macbook Alert*

Karl, the bloke doing the signwriting for Ms Cupcake, has had his newish 15" Macbook Pro pinched. (He was up some scaffolding outside the shop and left the Macbook down on the red bench under the arch. Which was a bit  tbf, but he's a country lad and this was his first day in Brixton.)

So if you should be offered a cheap Macbook in the pub he'd love to have it back and is prepared to pay the street price if that's the only option. It's silver but it's in a black sheepskin lined case. It has a circular orangey sunbeamy sticker on the lid. If the sticker's been removed it might have left a bit of a mark.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> I'm a BV tenant


Do you mean Granville Arcade?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

The shop that is Nour was much the same layout before they took it over except they didn't have the double entrance (ie in the covered market as well as onto Electric Avenue). btw I think they're open 7, not 6 days a week, because of their Electric Avenue entrance.


eta for clarity. Before Nour, there was only the covered market entrance. Nour started the Electric Avenue entrance iirc.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

Just seen nick h's post about the nicked Macbook...see what I mean about him having local info?

I must admit he was a bit daft....he must be from deepest rural parts (Brigadoon?). I wouldn't have left summat like that lying around in Llandeilo Market 30 years ago. Not that Macbooks existed then, but you know what I mean.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

*New Ice Cream/Milkshake parlour*

As mentioned upthread, here's the new ice cream/milkshake place which the new barber/tattooist has opened. Sorry about the rubbish pic. Franco Manca is to the left, out of shot.







Ice cream is always good news, so if y'all want this parlour and the charming Spanish lass to stick around we're going to have to buy loads or persuade them to cut their prices which are ABSURD.  One scoop of (admittedly delicious) chocolate and caramel ice cream was nearly £2. And the cone was £2 extra.  So I had a free plastic pot instead. 

My original intention was to have a milkshake made with said ice cream and was told they don't make milkshakes from ice cream because it's too expensive. (It would have been £8 for the 4 scoops required, plus an extra charge for the milk!) Their proposed ingredient for a chocolate milkshake is not ice cream but some mystery ingredient in a box which achieves Creme Egg flavour or KitKat flavour etc. 

The above policies are all set by the barbershop people, not the Spanish lass, who is an innocent pawn in all this.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Do you mean Granville Arcade?


 
yes, I do. But it says Brixton Village on the lease thing I signed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah, a newcomer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Ice cream is always good news, so if y'all want this parlour and the charming Spanish lass to stick around we're going have to buy loads or persuade them to cut their prices which are ABSURD.  One scoop of (admittedly delicious) chocolate and caramel ice cream was nearly £2. *And the cone was £2 extra.  So I had a free plastic pot instead.
> *





Do you have a picture of this £2 cone?


----------



## peterkro (Mar 29, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Stockwell road in Blow up  - can see the old and new queen head pubs - cool stuff



I brought a bike from Pride and Clarke in I believe '73 when I first came to Britian,if memory serves the building was white then.Be interesting to know when the red went.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

Brixton Village hasn't existed since about 1830


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you have a picture of this £2 cone?


 
They're just tiny, standard cones. In the pic you can see them stacked on the counter, far left.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Before Nour, there was only the covered market entrance. Nour started the Electric Avenue entrance iirc.


 
So what was in the alley from Electric Ave to the Market Hall? It has the feel that it's been there forever.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ah, a newcomer


 
Relative.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2011)

It has (iirc) but was a discrete unit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> They're just tiny, standard cones. In the pic you can see them stacked on the counter, far left.


 
Think I'll pass on icecream in a cone then


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Brixton Village hasn't existed since about 1830


 
Be interesting to see if the new owners re-re-brand it. But since all the signage etc for what you, and the Post Office, call the Granville Arcade calls it Brixton Village, those of us who want people to come and find where we are and buy stuff tend to use the new name, which I don't like either.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 29, 2011)

Good ice-cream needs expensive ingredients, so it's easier to justify £2 for the scoop than £2 for the cone, which is ridiculous even for a posh chocolate-coated sugar-cone.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

*Another New Cake Shop on Coldharbour Lane*

This one's going to be opposite the Albert. It will be regular, non-vegan, part of a chain of half a dozen existing ones. The owner is the brother of Tony of House of Bottles fame. He advertised for a salesperson in Gumtree - 8.00 am to 5.30 pm, Mon to Sat, £250 net (which I suppose is the legal minimum) - and got 200 applicants the next day. Poverty line, innit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 29, 2011)

nick h. said:


> This one's going to be opposite the Albert. It will be regular, non-vegan, part of a chain of half a dozen existing ones. The owner is the brother of Tony of House of Bottles fame. *He advertised for a salesperson in Gumtree - 8.00 am to 5.30 pm, Mon to Sat, £250 net (which I suppose is the legal minimum) - and got 200 applicants the next day. Poverty line, innit.*


 
Fucking hell !!!


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> This one's going to be opposite the Albert. It will be regular, non-vegan, part of a chain of half a dozen existing ones. The owner is the brother of Tony of House of Bottles fame. He advertised for a salesperson in Gumtree - 8.00 am to 5.30 pm, Mon to Sat, £250 net (which I suppose is the legal minimum) - and got 200 applicants the next day. Poverty line, innit.


Where opposite the Albert? I assume not Living because I've heard a VERY strong rumour that it's been sold and it's going to be a bar again.

As for job applications - three Cardiff salesperson jobs attracted over 3,000 applicants recently!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> This one's going to be opposite the Albert. It will be regular, non-vegan, part of a chain of half a dozen existing ones. The owner is the brother of Tony of House of Bottles fame. He advertised for a salesperson in Gumtree - 8.00 am to 5.30 pm, Mon to Sat, £250 net (which I suppose is the legal minimum) - and got 200 applicants the next day. Poverty line, innit.



Maybe the dole office picked it up and made everyone local apply?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Karl, the bloke doing the signwriting for Ms Cupcake, has had his newish 15" Macbook Pro pinched. (He was up some scaffolding outside the shop and left the Macbook down on the red bench under the arch. Which was a bit  tbf, but he's a country lad and this was his first day in Brixton.)


Sorry to hear about his loss, but if you leave a MacBook unattended around the centre of Brixton it's going to go walkies as sure as eggs is eggs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry to hear about his loss, but if you leave a MacBook unattended around the centre of Brixton it's going to go walkies as sure as eggs is eggs.


 
Maybe he'd never heard of Brixton?  Or got it confused with the one down south  

Ms Cupcake should have warned him though.  Poor guy


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Where opposite the Albert? I assume not Living because I've heard a VERY strong rumour that it's been sold and it's going to be a bar again.


 
No, the shop on the left of the mansion entrance. Pretty much bang opposite the Albert.  

I mentioned Living upthread recently 





nick h. said:


> One of the former owners of Living has bought it. It's going to be a bar again.


  That's all I've been told.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> No, the shop on the left of the mansion entrance. Pretty much bang opposite the Albert.


There's gonna be cupcake wars across Coldharbour Lane. Makes a change from gangs, I guess.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Nour Cash & Carry to close.   Their rent is being increased massively.


 
That's awful news if it's true.

But if Nour - who are basically packed all the time - cant survive there, who can?

Increasing the rents could just lead to loads of empty shops no-one can afford to rent.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2011)

*Steam Train Alert*

Today (Wednesday) scheduled to pass through Brixton eastbound at 10.52 and returning westbound at 16.06.

It will be on the Clapham High St-Denmark Hill line so will be on the high-level bridge rather than passing through the station platforms.

It'll be this one -


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2011)

Five year old girl and adult male seriously injured by gunshots on Stockwell Road last night


----------



## ajdown (Mar 30, 2011)

Stockwell Road closed since last night, apparently due to a double shooting, one of the victims being a 5 year old child.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Stockwell Road closed since last night, apparently due to a double shooting, one of the victims being a 5 year old child.


 
Do you ever post anything else? 
Not detracting from the incident but do you ever see anything positive?
I saw some lovely daffodils just now! 

We walked out the pub in Stockwell last night and the police were taping off the road.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I posted pretty much the same info two minutes before ajd, except the fact that the road was closed. Road closures really bother ajd so clearly I left out the really important information.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, I posted pretty much the same info two minutes before ajd, except the fact that the road was closed. Road closures really bother ajd so clearly I left out the really important information.


 
Not saying it should not be mentioned, it is a horrible thing.
Just that AJ posts nothing apart from the daily two line misery update.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2011)

There are lights on inside Living, and building work is going on


----------



## ajdown (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not saying it should not be mentioned, it is a horrible thing.
> Just that AJ posts nothing apart from the daily two line misery update.


 
Sorry, here's me thinking I was posting a useful piece of information that may have saved anyone going that way being unnecessarily disrupted by finding an alternative way in.

I don't post a lot any more because people seem to just want to shout down anything I say because it's me saying it, rather than what I say, as your post clearly illustrates.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Sorry, here's me thinking I was posting a useful piece of information that may have saved anyone going that way being unnecessarily disrupted by finding an alternative way in.
> 
> I don't post a lot any more because people seem to just want to shout down anything I say because it's me saying it, rather than what I say, as your post clearly illustrates.



Any thoughts as to why this happens?


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 30, 2011)

Can someone please ask Nour's if they really are going to shut shop. I've been buying my supplies from them since '98. My wife will be gutted, as she gets so many of her Algerian products from them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2011)

what/where is nour's?


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what/where is nour's?


 
Maybe 10-15 metres from the bottom of Electric Avenue between two halal butchers opposite 'Supermalt' general store. Really small entrance, but big inside.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not saying it should not be mentioned, it is a horrible thing.
> Just that AJ posts nothing apart from the daily two line misery update.


He's posted quite a lot about cupcakes. Positively. He likes them


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done to this bus driver!

bus-driver-prevents-knife-attack-by-driving-into-gang




			
				Metro said:
			
		

> I drove the bus towards them to frighten them – which it did.
> 
> ‘They saw this big red bus full of passengers, got scared and ran off in all different directions.’
> 
> She then hauled the injured 16-year-old on to the bus and called for help.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any thoughts as to why this happens?


 
Very simple.  I'm different to the average demographic on here, in political viewpoint, lifestyle choices, religion, etc etc.  To be honest, if I didn't live in Brixton then I'd probably never have found this place as most of the subject matter here is of little to no interest to me and I see little point or enjoyment in engaging with people purely for the point of argument over things like politics - you aren't going to change me any more than I'm going to change you - so I tend to restrict myself to simply posting on the local forum for local people about local matters unless it's something I can post that will be helpful in response to someone's question elsewhere in the forum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Well done to this bus driver!
> 
> bus-driver-prevents-knife-attack-by-driving-into-gang



Nice one. Good on her


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Well done to this bus driver!
> 
> bus-driver-prevents-knife-attack-by-driving-into-gang


What a hero! Much respect.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Can someone please ask Nour's if they really are going to shut shop. I've been buying my supplies from them since '98. My wife will be gutted, as she gets so many of her Algerian products from them.




I checked with my source who is quite certain Nour is closing in September. No word on whether they are moving to a different shop in Brixton though. I can't ask the Nour people direct because I don't know them and don't want to risk upsetting their staff.  Is there someone here who knows the owner?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> As mentioned upthread, here's the new ice cream/milkshake place which the new barber/tattooist has opened. Sorry about the rubbish pic. Franco Manca is to the left, out of shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The cone is 20p extra not £2!  I agree that the prices are a bit steep, but you get a very big serving for your money, and the ice cream is delicious.  I had the vanilla, which was made with vanilla bean, not essence.  Proper ice cream is not cheap to make, tbf.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> Good ice-cream needs expensive ingredients, so it's easier to justify £2 for the scoop than £2 for the cone, which is ridiculous even for a posh chocolate-coated sugar-cone.


 
It's not £2!


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

It was £2 when I asked.  Perhaps the mgmt had misinformed the staff. If it's 20p I'll be back shortly.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It was £2 when I asked.  Perhaps the mgmt had misinformed the staff. If it's 20p I'll be back shortly.


 
I'm pretty sure I paid £2.20 for my vanilla cone just over a week ago.  £2 would be ridiculous.

In other market news, there is going to be an Italian gelato stand in BV/Granville Arcade, and the former Pink Ladies hairdressing salon is going to be a Japanese restaurant.  I will see what my sources have to say about Nour's.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> My original intention was to have a milkshake made with said ice cream and was told they don't make milkshakes from ice cream because it's too expensive. (It would have been £8 for the 4 scoops required, plus an extra charge for the milk!) Their proposed ingredient for a chocolate milkshake is not ice cream but some mystery ingredient in a box which achieves Creme Egg flavour or KitKat flavour etc.
> 
> The above policies are all set by the barbershop people, not the Spanish lass, who is an innocent pawn in all this.


4 scoops to make a milkshake? That's not right either. One small-to-standard scoop is quite enough.  I should know, I grew up in an aussie milk-bar.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you'd better tell them what's what. Sounds like you have more knowledge of the ice cream trade than the barber.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 30, 2011)

Can only imagine that the scoops must be very small and they perhaps mean thickshake rather than classic milkshake.

Googling for milkshake recipes confirms it, the classic aussie milkshake seems to exist no longer.  Its all american style thickshakes and smoothies now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2011)

i need a haircut - maybe i'll get one tomorrow from the new barber - anyone know how much it is?


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 30, 2011)

Please please please oh God of Brixton Retailers, please let Nour Cash & Carry survive. It's one of the best shops in the market by miles - the only place where i can buy palanquin Spiced Tea, amazingly good on stocking some latino/caribbean products as well as middle eastern stuff, and their fresh herbs are in better nick and in better bunches than anywhere else. I'll be GUTTED if they go - I don't shop in the market as often as I feel I should but Nour's was an absolute mainstay. crapsticks.

It might explain a funny scene I saw in there last week tho: the Mayor of Lambeth (South Indian bloke in all his mayoral bling) was in the shop and trying to make nice with the owners, introducing himself and attempting to sell them on the concept of the Brixton Pound. The staff weren't having a bar of it ... "we don't even take scottish pounds mate, you've no chance." it was just an amusing moment at the time - but now I see why they were being so frosty with him...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i need a haircut - maybe i'll get one tomorrow from the new barber - anyone know how much it is?


 Are you back in Brixton?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2011)

yes, this week anyway


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Can only imagine that the scoops must be very small and they perhaps mean thickshake rather than classic milkshake.
> 
> Googling for milkshake recipes confirms it, the classic aussie milkshake seems to exist no longer.  Its all american style thickshakes and smoothies now.


 
Right, I've spoken to the bloke who knows.  The £2 cone includes a scoop of ice cream.   Making a milkshake from the unbelievable chocolate and caramel ice cream only needs 2 scoops, and you get a very sizeable milkshake for £3.50. WOOT!!!! That would be a LOT of pleasure per pound.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

*Nour update*

Had a chat with Shaheen the owner. Yes, they're closing in Sept, with no plans to relocate. Seems that he and many other tenants have been ruthlessly shafted by the landlord. One of the stunts they pulled was a retrospective rent increase swiftly followed by a demand for £10,000 rent arrears! The tenants have no organisation and negotiate individually. Trying to get them to work together has proven difficult in the past because they don't have time to close up and come to a meeting and they're scared of the landlord. Sounds like meat and drink for a commercial estate agent and a commercial property lawyer.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 30, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> Please please please oh God of Brixton Retailers, please let Nour Cash & Carry survive. It's one of the best shops in the market by miles - the only place where i can buy palanquin Spiced Tea, amazingly good on stocking some latino/caribbean products as well as middle eastern stuff, and their fresh herbs are in better nick and in better bunches than anywhere else. I'll be GUTTED if they go - I don't shop in the market as often as I feel I should but Nour's was an absolute mainstay. crapsticks.
> 
> It might explain a funny scene I saw in there last week tho: the Mayor of Lambeth (South Indian bloke in all his mayoral bling) was in the shop and trying to make nice with the owners, introducing himself and attempting to sell them on the concept of the Brixton Pound. The staff weren't having a bar of it ... "we don't even take scottish pounds mate, you've no chance." it was just an amusing moment at the time - but now I see why they were being so frosty with him...



Completely agree with your sentiment! If they go, it'll truly be the final nail in the coffin for Brixton market. Speaking from personal experiences, the only reason I will often go to the market is just to shop there, and as a consequence will pick a few things up from the other stall holders. If they go, I'll probably end up doing all my grocery shopping from Goldhawk Road market (really the only other place I can get my Arabic products from) which as you can imagine is geographically shit.

As someone above said, it is crazy that they are always packed inside yet can't afford to stay in their current location. I am surprised all the butchers can afford to stay open (unless they are not renting from LAP).


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Right, I've spoken to the bloke who knows.  The £2 cone includes a scoop of ice cream.   Making a milkshake from the unbelievable chocolate and caramel ice cream only needs 2 scoops, and you get a very sizeable milkshake for £3.50. WOOT!!!! That would be a LOT of pleasure per pound.


Glad that's cleard up. Don't give up the day job to go into marketing Nick!  

Anyway, being as I'm on a diet for this whole year, the new purveyors of fat and carbs in the market won't be getting a penny out of me.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> had a chat with shaheen the owner. Yes, they're closing in sept, with no plans to relocate. Seems that he and many other tenants have been ruthlessly shafted by the landlord. One of the stunts they pulled was a retrospective rent increase swiftly followed by a demand for £10,000 rent arrears! The tenants have no organisation and negotiate individually. Trying to get them to work together has proven difficult in the past because they don't have time to close up and come to a meeting and they're scared of the landlord. Sounds like meat and drink for a commercial estate agent and a commercial property lawyer.


 
fucking shit! Utter fucking shit!

That makes me so angry!

Replacing a staple of brixton life with a cunting hipster establishment. I can't wait for the next property collapse- here's hoping to the demise of lap.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Had a chat with Shaheen the owner. Yes, they're closing in Sept, with no plans to relocate. Seems that he and many other tenants have been ruthlessly shafted by the landlord. One of the stunts they pulled was a retrospective rent increase swiftly followed by a demand for £10,000 rent arrears! The tenants have no organisation and negotiate individually. Trying to get them to work together has proven difficult in the past because they don't have time to close up and come to a meeting and they're scared of the landlord. Sounds like meat and drink for a commercial estate agent and a commercial property lawyer.


It may have been covered in another thread, but how is a retrospective rent increase even legal?  What kind of contracts do the shop/stall keepers have with the landlord?


----------



## Winot (Mar 30, 2011)

It'll probably be service charge rather than rent.

They need to get organised and get united.  Isn't there a market traders association?


----------



## teenslain (Mar 30, 2011)

I've just registered on here to vent about Nour's closure... I totally echo what most people have already said, it's disgusting that a wonderful local store like Nour should be forced to close by money-grabbing landlords... Starbuck's was obviously a sign of things to come... And is it true that Leon are opening up down here too? And why is the Effra now full of tw*ts who seem to have mistaken Brixton for Dalston? 
#depressed


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2011)

Is Greg Truscott still writing for the South London Press? Might be worth alerting him to local concerns about this.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Yeah. That will probably happen if it's libellous you tit. You seem to know a lot for someone who's only just joined


I wonder if it's the same fucking arsehole who runs the tattoo shop.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2011)

Stuff like Nours closing deserves its own thread. This thread has come to completely dominate the Brixton forum and unless you read it every day, things just get buried.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Stuff like Nours closing deserves its own thread. This thread has come to completely dominate the Brixton forum and unless you read it every day, things just get buried.


 
How about a 'Brixton Shops Closing Down' thread?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 30, 2011)

Brixton Market News?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Stuff like Nours closing deserves its own thread. This thread has come to completely dominate the Brixton forum and unless you read it every day, things just get buried.


Yep: it could almost justify a Tweet per post as there's tons of useful content in here that's easily missed.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't use twitter. I'd like a thread per topic, like forums are supposed to be


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 30, 2011)

Just some anecdotal stuff about Nour's that justify supporting that place:
- The staff have always been so helpful to my Mrs when she's come in struggling with shopping bags + baby in hand
- They are the only people to stock my Arabic groceries + fresh fruit and veg at a price that's cheaper than the Arabic shops on Edgeware Road + big supermarkets
- Spice selection second-to-none
- I always come out with tons of shopping that always seems to come to less than a tenner
- Veg selection is ace
- Seasonal fruits at Nour's- it's how I discovered pomellos and yellow unripened dates


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I don't use twitter. I'd like a thread per topic, like forums are supposed to be


Get slicing then squire!

Oh, and I _guarantee_ you'l be using Twitter soon enough


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

Nour is unbelievably cheap. Their markup is tiny. They're not just a shop, they're a vital amenity for people on low incomes who want a diverse, healthy diet. If there were any justice they'd have some sort of protected status.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Right, I've spoken to the bloke who knows.  The £2 cone includes a scoop of ice cream.   Making a milkshake from the unbelievable chocolate and caramel ice cream only needs 2 scoops, and you get a very sizeable milkshake for £3.50. WOOT!!!! That would be a LOT of pleasure per pound.


 
Some huge difference.  £2 a scoop + £2 a cone, down to £2 for a scoop and a cone!

Where on earth did you get the idea that the cone itself was £2?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, what can we do? TBH I don't know the place, but it sounds much loved and used, and surely that's a basis for its continuing existence?


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Some huge difference.  £2 a scoop + £2 a cone, down to £2 for a scoop and a cone!
> 
> Where on earth did you get the idea that the cone itself was £2?



BECAUSE THE STAFF TOLD ME!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> BECAUSE THE STAFF TOLD ME!!!


 

And you had to do without the cone because they got it wrong.  I'd demand a freebie


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

I've given them so much free advertising I deserve enough ice cream to have a bath in. Shared with the staff member of my choice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I've given them so much free advertising I deserve enough ice cream to have a bath in. Shared with the staff member of my choice.


 
Yeah, but lots of people won't go there now because they've decided £2 for a cone is extortion and they might not have read your updated posts


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I've just treated myself to a full-on chocolate milkshake. Well worth £3.50.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but lots of people won't go there now because they've decided £2 for a cone is extortion and they might not have read your updated posts



That's what i was thinking and that also they should maybe have a staff training minute. Or ten seconds would do: "Here's the price list. This is what you charge the customers. Understand that basic detail?"


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

They now have prices displayed on the counter. No more misunderstandings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> They now have prices displayed on the counter. No more misunderstandings.


 
They obviously didn't want to pay for the staff training minute twisted suggested


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Well I've just treated myself to a full-on chocolate milkshake. Well worth £3.50.



It looks like maybe you've had too much


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Today (Wednesday) scheduled to pass through Brixton eastbound at 10.52 and returning westbound at 16.06.
> 
> It will be on the Clapham High St-Denmark Hill line so will be on the high-level bridge rather than passing through the station platforms.
> 
> It'll be this one -


 
Did anyone get photos? I missed it because I was enjoying the customary 45 minute wait at the Pavilion Medical Centre.

Is that loco Battle of Britain class?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2011)

no, but i was at the pavilion today and only had to wait 5 minutes.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Did anyone get photos? I missed it because I was enjoying the customary 45 minute wait at the Pavilion Medical Centre.
> 
> Is that loco Battle of Britain class?


 
I took a couple as it went through Loughborough Junction. Might post them later.

And yes, Battle of Britain class. It's "Tangmere".


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm not a massive Harry Enfield fan but I've seen a few shops like this recently and I think he's pretty much got it bang on:




This is the excuse I need to post a related clip starring the divine Catherine Shepherd, who I was trying not to stalk in Lidl the other day. 

_*Be Still My Beating Heart*_


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

That bloke who runs the Tattoo shop makes it very hard to give the place anything but a very uncomplimentary review.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

What'd he say or do?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah, two cryptic comments in a row from ed about the tattoo shop - do share - should i go there tomorrow?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> That bloke who runs the Tattoo shop makes it very hard to give the place anything but a very uncomplimentary review.



You're being very restrained.  Share with the class or I will


----------



## colacubes (Mar 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, two cryptic comments in a row from ed about the tattoo shop - do share - should i go there tomorrow?



No.  

However, by all accounts the guy down Atlantic Road just past Ichiban is very good.  I've seen their work on a couple of fussy types and it's all good


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

And? ED!


----------



## yardbird (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone is old enough to remember Biddies Cafe, a good greasy spoon on Coldharbour Lane - on the right as you go in the Clapham direction?
I doubt it 'cos I'm thinking a long, long, time ago.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2011)

This morning, Loughborough Junction


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> They now have prices displayed on the counter. No more misunderstandings.


 
They did a week ago when I was there too. Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> No.  He's a tit.  But I'll let Ed tell the tale.
> 
> However, by all accounts the guy down Atlantic Road just past Ichiban is very good.  I've seen their work on a couple of fussy types and it's all good


 
I go to Tidy Hair and they're great. As does hendo. More pricey than a traditional barber,s though for a bloke. I recommend Sean. Apparently Marc Almond was in there today.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 31, 2011)

teuchter said:


> This morning, Loughborough Junction



It's IN MOTION. Official.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 31, 2011)

Ms T said:


> They did a week ago when I was there too. Excuses, excuses...


 
Which only proves that I was there before you, so ner!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Which only proves that I was there before you, so ner!


 
How rude!  I was there on the second day they were open and the prices were written clearly on the counter.  You're the one disseminating wrong information, so .


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2011)

ED! *taps clock* 

The dirt on the tattooist, bitte.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> ED! *taps clock*
> 
> The dirt on the tattooist, bitte.


I was walking through the market with nipsla and eme and I took one quick snapshot of the front of the shop on my little camera from the other side of the walkway as we passed by. The photo only showed the shopfront and had no one in it.

Next thing I know, I've got this guy in my face _demanding_ to know what I'm doing, with his mate lurking behind. He didn't bother introducing himself so I had no idea who he was. When I realised he was from the shop, I explained that I was a local photographer taking snaps for a blog that is generally supportive of small independent businesses, but he just carried on getting stroppier.

In the end, I gave up trying to make sense of the guy and suggested that, seeing as we'd clearly got off on the wrong foot, we could  agree to disagree and just shake hands and leave it at that. He refused and, frankly, ended up making a right fucking arse of himself. I won't be recommending his shop to anyone.

Despite being annoyed by his bizarre outburst, I'm not going to do a Google top-ranking slag-off of his shop because, well, I'm not really into trying to hurt local businesses, even when their owner has serious issues with manners.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2011)

i may go there with my camera later


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i may go there with my camera later




Thing is, the market is full of kids taking pictures, so he must be in and out of that shop every five minutes.

The funny thing is that the girl working at the ice cream shop next door is only too happy to pose for pictures!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2011)

That's better! Sounds like a right tit tho. You sure it's not detective-boy?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's better! Sounds like a right tit tho. You sure it's not detective-boy?


My favourite quote from him was that he didn't like "strangers" taking photos of his shopfront. Which is a pretty weird thing to say, no matter how you spin it.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2011)

And I take it you put him right by pointing out that you are in fact a local sleb?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> And I take it you put him right by pointing out that you are in fact a local sleb?


I offered to sign his shop window and everything.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2011)

Ungrateful wanker...


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 31, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I go to Tidy Hair and they're great. As does hendo. More pricey than a traditional barber,s though for a bloke. I recommend Sean. Apparently Marc Almond was in there today.


 
Tidy Hair is indeed a very lovely place to get your hair cut  .


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2011)

i may try it out tomorrow then.  cheers!


----------



## nick h. (Mar 31, 2011)

editor said:


> I was walking through the market with nipsla and eme and I took one quick snapshot of the front of the shop on my little camera from the other side of the walkway as we passed by. The photo only showed the shopfront and had no one in it.
> 
> Next thing I know, I've got this guy in my face _demanding_ to know what I'm doing, with his mate lurking behind. He didn't bother introducing himself so I had no idea who he was. When I realised he was from the shop, I explained that I was a local photographer taking snaps for a blog that is generally supportive of small independent businesses, but he just carried on getting stroppier.
> 
> ...



That's bonkers. I gave them a printout of the posts about their licence. They were very appreciative. Later that day I took the pic of their shopfront which I posted upthread, and they were happy with that too.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

nick h. said:


> That's bonkers. I gave them a printout of the posts about their licence. They were very appreciative. Later that day I took the pic of their shopfront which I posted upthread, and they were happy with that too.


It was very odd indeed. I only took one picture, he wasn't in the picture, I wasn't even that close to the shop when I took the picture and I had a very discrete camera not a big SLR.

By the time he came out I'd already moved on and was framing a quick shot of the smiling girl outside the ice cream parlour next door. 

But I can forgive him all that if it wasn't for his pathetic refusal to accept our differences, agree that we weren't going to get on and shake on my outstretched hand. That refusal marked him out to be an utter wanker.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 31, 2011)

Which geezer was it? There's a stubbly one with glasses, a slightly younger one with sideburns and a bit of an attitude and a much oider guy who might be some sort of backer/owner.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe he just didn't approve of the editor's hairstyle because there's no money in it for barbers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he just didn't approve of the editor's hairstyle because there's no money in it for barbers.


 
that's what i was thinking - he was thinking he had nothing to lose


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> that's what i was thinking - he was thinking he had nothing to lose


Haranguing people in the street is never a good business strategy, especially when a really stinky review has the potential to send customers elsewhere.

I'm not going to post up that review, but I certainly won't be recommending the place to anyone.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2011)

It's unlikely his target market are avid urban75 readers, though, realistically.


----------



## greenhouse (Mar 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i may go there with my camera later


 
Me too, what a tosser, I think you are allowed to take snaps in the market, I always try and be discreteish and just walk away quick if anyone starts, just walk away. But I think it was threatening behavior and he shouldn't get away with it, bully boy , just a nasty paranoid bully.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It's unlikely his target market are avid urban75 readers, though, realistically.


Wow. Are you missing the point.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It's unlikely his target market are avid urban75 readers, though, realistically.


 
It's a tattoo parlour.  I'd say urban was exactly his target market.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe we inadvertently took the piss out of some of his work on the bad tattoo thread and he feels affronted ?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Wow. Are you missing the point.


 


Ms T said:


> It's a tattoo parlour.  I'd say urban was exactly his target market.


 
From what I understand (based on comments on this thread) it's tattoos and haircuts for quasi-Shoreditch types. They'll go there if their friends talk about it or if there is a good write-up in some wanky magazine or they walk past on their way to get vegan cupcakes. They aren't going to google "Haircut Brixton" to choose their hairdresser and are unlikely to spend their free time reading urban75.

Do you reckon there is a higher occurrence of tattoos in the u75 readership than in the general population Ms T? Seems unlikely to me.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Do you reckon there is a higher occurrence of tattoos in the u75 readership than in the general population Ms T? Seems unlikely to me


You're really quite _painfully_ clueless.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you reckon there is a higher occurrence of tattoos in the u75 readership than in the general population, editor?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Do you reckon there is a higher occurrence of tattoos in the u75 readership than in the general population, editor?


I strongly recommend you go to bed before you even _think_ about posting on this thread again because you clearly have no idea.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2011)

No idea about what?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm for posting the review. Editorial freedom 'n that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how you can review the shop without getting a tattoo or a haircut there!


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure how you can review the shop without getting a tattoo or a haircut there!


Well, I could review the general ambience and the (un)friendliness of the place - and I certainly got a very good understanding of that! I know a few people who have been there too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2011)

Heh, well it would be a bit of an ask all for just one review


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

Publish, publish! I'm not sure they get what Brixton's all about. You'd be doing them a favour if you brought them up to speed.


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Apr 1, 2011)

Ms T said:


> They did a week ago when I was there too. Excuses, excuses...


 Sounds to me as though Nick misunderstood and what they tried to tell him was that  a cone is £2; a tub is also £2 - both full of ice-cream!  Or at least with one scoop of....


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Publish, publish! I'm not sure they get what Brixton's all about. You'd be doing them a favour if you brought them up to speed.


I can't be arsed to be honest. They certainly represent the worst of Nu-Brixton though.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Publish, publish! I'm not sure they get what Brixton's all about. You'd be doing them a favour if you brought them up to speed.


 
Get what Brixton's all about? what's that then? who dictates that?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

I know for a fact that several of the recently arrived white market tenants want to see the back of non-white tenants and their poor, non-white customers. I can't say whether they're racist, but they certainly believe that the racial mix of market visitors is bad for business. So every time a new, white tenant appears I reserve judgement. That's all I'll say.


----------



## pugwash (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I know for a fact that several of the recently arrived white market tenants want to see the back of non-white tenants and their poor, non-white customers. I can't say whether they're racist, but they certainly believe that the racial mix of market visitors is bad for business. So every time a new, white tenant appears I reserve judgement. That's all I'll say.


 
WTF?!  I am aghast at this on so many levels I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I know for a fact that several of the recently arrived white market tenants want to see the back of non-white tenants and their poor, non-white customers. I can't say whether they're racist, but they certainly believe that the racial mix of market visitors is bad for business. So every time a new, white tenant appears I reserve judgement. That's all I'll say.


Publish, publish! Or PM at the very least so we can learn what businesses to avoid.


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Apr 1, 2011)

pugwash said:


> WTF?!  I am aghast at this on so many levels I don't even know where to begin...



What he said....!


----------



## pugwash (Apr 1, 2011)

oh shit.. this is gaijingirl... better log out of profile (gaijinboy!)


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Publish, publish! Or PM at the very least so we can learn what businesses to avoid.



No, not going there! It's not for me to accuse anyone of being racist and I don't like being the thought police. You can all do your own sniffing around.


----------



## Bob (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> No, not going there! It's not for me to accuse anyone of being racist and I don't like being the thought police. You can all do your own sniffing around.



Hang on- you just have insinuated that a bunch of the market traders are racist. 

Or am I missing some logical thing that means that you can simultaeously be saying two contradictory things?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

I chose my words carefully when I said things like "I can't say whether they're racist" and I've nothing to add.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. do you enjoy being a gossip ?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

Not particularly. But it goes with the territory when you take it upon yourself to interfere with the running of Brixton market.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> No, not going there! It's not for me to accuse anyone of being racist and I don't like being the thought police. You can all do your own sniffing around.


But you've just posted up _one hell of an insinuation_. It would be productive if you could support it either publicly or privately.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 1, 2011)

Who are the 'recently arrived white tennants'? Can't be that many can there?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

Please don't shoot the messenger.  Remember that I said "I can't say whether they're racist", so don't jump to conclusions.  Do the maths, it's not rocket science. Take Coldharbour Ward as an example. The black population is similar in size to the white population. But on weekdays the majority of faces on the street are black. Until rush hour when a flood of white people come out of the tube, by which time the market's closing. Then take into account that some businesses tend to attract predominantly white customers. Hence they get little business during the week. In fact some get well over half their weekly takings on Saturdays when the employed middle classes are out spending their money. It's hardly surprising that they want more white people around. If business is bad they look at their surroundings and think 'no wonder I'm not making any money, this place is a ghetto'. Does that mean they're racist? Who knows. Racists in this country have learned to keep quiet about it.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Who are the 'recently arrived white tennants'? Can't be that many can there?


 
Never mind the colour... what new tenants are there?  I don't keep up with the market tbh but obviously many do, so  I'd be interested to see who has arrived in the last few months.

Personally I'd be more bothered about good or bad service/prices than the colour of the person serving me.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Get what Brixton's all about?



Yes. It's soon to be a legal requirement for any resident of Brixton, and it will be enforced Brixton fashion too. Basically by nobody really giving a shit.



Kanda said:


> what's that then?



Turn the volume up to ten, use a bit less tobacco with it, and always be at least 20 minutes late.



Kanda said:


> who dictates that?



I do. Natch.

Actually we all do. That's what Brixton is all about. That, fried chicken, and shoe shops.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 1, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Actually we all do. That's what Brixton is all about. That, fried chicken, and nail bars.


 
Fixed


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Please don't shoot the messenger.  Remember that I said "I can't say whether they're racist", so don't jump to conclusions.  Do the maths, it's not rocket science. Take Coldharbour Ward as an example. The black population is similar in size to the white population. But on weekdays the majority of faces on the street are black. Until rush hour when a flood of white people come out of the tube, by which time the market's closing. Then take into account that some businesses tend to attract predominantly white customers. Hence they get little business during the week. In fact some get well over half their weekly takings on Saturdays when the employed middle classes are out spending their money. It's hardly surprising that they want more white people around. If business is bad they look at their surroundings and think 'no wonder I'm not making any money, this place is a ghetto'. Does that mean they're racist? Who knows. Racists in this country have learned to keep quiet about it.


 
In other words. Due to the prevalence of racism it's still the case that a higher percentage of the people in Brixton who are unemployed or working locally in mostly low paid jobs are black. Whereas the majority of the people who live here, but who work in well paid jobs in the City and the West End, are white.

So basically what they are saying is "I've either got to stay open at times that suit commuters or I need to set up shop somewhere other than Brixton Market".

It doesn't mean they are racist, but it does mean they probably aren't particularly clever.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Fixed


 
Thank you. How could I have forgotten nail bars? I blame the evil tattooist conspiracy.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 1, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Thank you. How could I have forgotten nail bars? I blame the evil tattooist conspiracy.


Many nail bars have closed down. 

Coffee shops are the new nail bars.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Please don't shoot the messenger.  Remember that I said "I can't say whether they're racist", so don't jump to conclusions.  Do the maths, it's not rocket science. Take Coldharbour Ward as an example. The black population is similar in size to the white population. But on weekdays the majority of faces on the street are black. Until rush hour when a flood of white people come out of the tube, by which time the market's closing. Then take into account that some businesses tend to attract predominantly white customers. Hence they get little business during the week. In fact some get well over half their weekly takings on Saturdays when the employed middle classes are out spending their money. *It's hardly surprising that they want more white people around. *If business is bad they look at their surroundings and think 'no wonder I'm not making any money, this place is a ghetto'. Does that mean they're racist? Who knows. Racists in this country have learned to keep quiet about it.


 
 People who commute out of brixton for work will be doing that regardless of whether they 'ethnically cleanse' the market or not. People who are around during the day are shift workers, primary carers to young children, the retired, the unemployed and school children whatever colour they are.

e2a: and what eric says.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Many nail bars have closed down.
> 
> Coffee shops are the new nail bars.


 
I suppose a shop where you get enamelled fried chicken dunked in coffee and served in a shoe would be going just a bit too far.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2011)

Obviously I have lost the competition to be the first urban poster to visit the ice cream shop - but me and the girl shared a scoop today for £1.75 and it was very nice.  Her first taste of ice cream and although surprised by the coldness of it - she soon overcame the shock and lapped it up!


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

I've just had £2 worth of chocolate and caramel ice cream IN A CONE! I do wish the Spanish salesperson would stop winking at me though. I'm sure it's an accidental wink bestowed on all, but it's giving me angina.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2011)

Angina? Pop some dynamite then.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 1, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> I suppose a shop where you get enamelled fried chicken dunked in coffee and served in a shoe would be going just a bit too far.


These days you need to stick a tattooed, gluten-free cupcake on top if you want to break even.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 1, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> I suppose a shop where you get enamelled fried chicken dunked in coffee and served in a shoe would be going just a bit too far.


These days you need to stick a tattooed, gluten-free cupcake on top if you want to break even.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> People who commute out of brixton for work will be doing that regardless of whether they 'ethnically cleanse' the market or not. People who are around during the day are shift workers, primary carers to young children, the retired, the unemployed and school children whatever colour they are.
> 
> e2a: and what eric says.



I would shop more in the Market (and did regularly when I was self employed) if the opening hours were extended. The Market does need to adapt to the needs of local shoppers if it wants to attract them. many of us who do commute out of Brixton just can't access it except on a Saturday. 

It's a huge shame to lose businesses like Nour though and I don't want it turned into spitafields but currently large sections of the community aren't able to use it. To be fair, we probably have more options/money than the traditional Market customers, but a bit of change could mean lots more customers


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Apr 1, 2011)

Isn't it open until 10:00 pm on Thursdays and Fridays these days?  So that all the posh people can buy expensive meals in the posh foodie places.... having said that, I'm hoping to find somewhere nice to have a meal myself this evening, but there you go (and I am white and arguably posh, but have lived in Brixton for over 30 years and not at all sure I really like the new market!).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought it was just the Brixton village restauranty bit that was open late not the food stalls. I'm also White and middle class, but love the Market, I just don't get to use it enough these days. 
I quite like the new bit of the Market, but don't want to loose the traditional one. I guess (probably very selfishly) that it was easier for me to use.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I've just had £2 worth of chocolate and caramel ice cream IN A CONE! I do wish the Spanish salesperson would stop winking at me though. I'm sure it's an accidental wink bestowed on all, but it's giving me angina.



Does she just wink at white people?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 1, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> I would shop more in the Market (and did regularly when I was self employed) if the opening hours were extended. The Market does need to adapt to the needs of local shoppers if it wants to attract them. many of us who do commute out of Brixton just can't access it except on a Saturday.
> 
> It's a huge shame to lose businesses like Nour though and I don't want it turned into spitafields but currently large sections of the community aren't able to use it. To be fair, we probably have more options/money than the traditional Market customers, but a bit of change could mean lots more customers


 
I always have a grand plan to get up early on Saturday (so no one sees me with my granny trolley) and do a big shop in the market.  I never do though.   I can just about whizz in there in the evening, but only just. And I might have a little wander and pick up a couple of things at the weekend. 

My ex's Bajan mum used to come from Tooting and still sometimes comes from Sutton to use the market. I expect others do too.  But other than opening later, I don't know what changes they could make to get more better off white customers to come.  They will still be at work during the day.  Maybe they could have special weekday offers to make them more affordable and attractive to the people who are around during the day, if the choice is between that and being open but empty.    But of course as has been discussed on numerous threads the market traders have other forces working against them.

e2a:  at mrsredboots.  I went to the Thai place at the entrance of Brixton Village last Friday and the lamb was delicious and tender.   A bargain too at under £20 for 3 people to eat.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Does she just wink at white people?


 
Good question.   Blacking up seems to be acceptable again. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Apr 1, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> e2a:  at mrsredboots.  I went to the Thai place at the entrance of Brixton Village last Friday and the lamb was delicious and tender.   A bargain too at under £20 for 3 people to eat.


We ended up at Etta's Seafood Restaurant, and very good it was too!  But we were very disappointed to see that every restaurant - even Franco Manca's - was 3/4 empty.  Where, oh where were all the punters?  I suppose Brixton just isn't used to eating in the arcades on a Friday night, but how sad.  My husband wondered whether any of them will survive.

ETA We stopped off at the ice-cream parlour for pudding on the way home, and were served by the nice Spanish girl who may or may not have winked at us, but put so much caramel sauce on my rum-n-raisin cone that she had to hand me a tissue to wipe it off my hands!  Lovely ice-cream, I thought.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 1, 2011)

Mrs Redboots said:


> were served by the nice Spanish girl who may or may not have winked at us ... she had to hand me a tissue to wipe it off my hands!


 
She seems to be having that effect on a lot of guys...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 2, 2011)

Mrs Redboots said:


> We ended up at Etta's Seafood Restaurant, and very good it was too!  But we were very disappointed to see that every restaurant - even Franco Manca's - was 3/4 empty.  Where, oh where were all the punters?  I suppose Brixton just isn't used to eating in the arcades on a Friday night, but how sad.  My husband wondered whether any of them will survive.


 
I had a lovely seafood something or other there.  It was quiet when I went in too. One other table arrived when I was there, but that was weekday.  The thai place was full last friday.  Several of the places were, not everywhere though.    Maybe it was all people down for the march.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone else see a really bright shooting star about 10 mins ago ?


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Apr 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I had a lovely seafood something or other there.  It was quiet when I went in too. One other table arrived when I was there, but that was weekday.  The thai place was full last friday.  Several of the places were, not everywhere though.    Maybe it was all people down for the march.


 
You do wonder whether they'll go on opening late if people don't bother eating there.  But the arcades felt rather strange with all the shops (as opposed to restaurants) shut, and shuttered, and people driving large machines shifting boxes around and cleaning the floors.  I wouldn't have liked to have gone in there on my own.  The Thai place is okay as it opens on to the street, and the Japanese place is only just inside, but some of the other places are quite a trek into the depths!


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 2, 2011)

Thurs night and Sat lunch seem to be busiest times at those eateries, Sunday lunch hasn't really caught on yet.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Thurs night and Sat lunch seem to be busiest times at those eateries, Sunday lunch hasn't really caught on yet.



I am certain that the foodie area in 'Brixton Village' is too hidden away.

Market Row is much better for passing trade. 

After all, people are often lazy and unadventurous.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2011)

Make that "lazy and unadventurous" plus having little sense of direction.  

I hate using the covered bits of the market.  It's not the semi-deserted air which puts me off as much as the lack of much indication of where I am in relation to where I'm trying to get to.  You know how it is (or maybe not), you go into the market, find something brilliant, vow to go back there again another time... but don't find it again because you can't remember where it was.


----------



## Winot (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone ever answer the phone at Brixton Rec on a Sunday 

HELLO? HELLO? ANYONE THERE? *bangs on glass*


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Make that "lazy and unadventurous" plus having little sense of direction.
> 
> I hate using the covered bits of the market.  It's not the semi-deserted air which puts me off as much as the lack of much indication of where I am in relation to where I'm trying to get to.  You know how it is (or maybe not), you go into the market, find something brilliant, vow to go back there again another time... but don't find it again because you can't remember where it was.



I understand, Greebo.  I have no sensible mind map of the various bits of Brixton market at all.  What doesn't help is that Atlantic Road and Coldharbour Lane are parallel to each other yet  somehow manage to cross each other.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2011)

Rare sighting - of a cycling police sergeant (on his own) up the top of Tulse Hill.  First sign of Spring?


----------



## Laughing Toad (Apr 3, 2011)

Winot said:


> Does anyone ever answer the phone at Brixton Rec on a Sunday
> 
> HELLO? HELLO? ANYONE THERE? *bangs on glass*


 
They only answer the phone when they see me waiting in line for a ticket.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Rare sighting - of a cycling police sergeant (on his own) up the top of Tulse Hill.  First sign of Spring?


That may possibly be Brixton's version of Robocop. He has a bit of a rep (none of it good with either community or Job) in the area. Was a PCSO who became a cop. He's not well-liked with anyone and also has wrecked any semblance of community relations. Years of hard work wrecked by officers like him. 
 He's very good at officious pedalling.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 3, 2011)

Not to be pedantic, but the character "RoboCop" was actually the good guy in the movie.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2011)

Fair enough, never seen the film, that's just his local nickname (and not in a complimentary way). Saw him in action down CHL a while ago and it was clear he was known and not respected by anyone.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2011)

Stabbing in Tesco on New Park Road


----------



## ajdown (Apr 3, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Stabbing in Tesco on New Park Road


 
Another one?  When did that happen?  Any idea what over?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2011)

About 6pm, load of youths arguing in shop apparently.

What you mean another one?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't care that "this is inner city and it's expected", there are far too many stabbings, shootings, muggings, robberies and all sorts of other unsavoury activities around Brixton.

I wasn't meaning that "another one in Tesco".


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2011)

Mrs Redboots said:


> Isn't it open until 10:00 pm on Thursdays and Fridays these days?  So that all the posh people can buy expensive meals in the posh foodie places.... having said that, I'm hoping to find somewhere nice to have a meal myself this evening, but there you go (and I am white and arguably posh, but have lived in Brixton for over 30 years and not at all sure I really like the new market!).


 
Apart from they're not expensive at all but very good value.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I understand, Greebo.  I have no sensible mind map of the various bits of Brixton market at all.  What doesn't help is that Atlantic Road and Coldharbour Lane are parallel to each other yet  somehow manage to cross each other.


 
  They cross each other because they're not parallel at all.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I don't care that "this is inner city and it's expected", there are far too many stabbings, shootings, muggings, robberies and all sorts of other unsavoury activities around Brixton.


 
What do suggest is the way to change this, Mr "I'm not interested in politics"? By constantly whining about stuff till it goes away?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> What do suggest is the way to change this, Mr "I'm not interested in politics"? By constantly whining about stuff till it goes away?


 
Jesus


----------



## teuchter (Apr 4, 2011)

I always forget about Jesus in these situations


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I always forget about Jesus in these situations


 
He never forgets you


----------



## ajdown (Apr 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> What do suggest is the way to change this, Mr "I'm not interested in politics"? By constantly whining about stuff till it goes away?



It all starts with discipline at home and school - and for any under 18's convicted of any crime, their parents should also do the community service or whatever else they are sentenced to when convicted.

Also, we could use some 'role models' for young people to teach them that it takes much more courage to walk away from conflict than simply lash out with a knife or gun or other weapon of choice and ruin not only someone else's life but their own when convicted.

I agree with the various other threads of teaching young people something rather than just running sports and arts courses, to help them do something useful with their lives rather than just dropping out of school and becoming a government statistic.

I'm not interested in politics.  Politics is not the solution to the mess this country is in.  What is the solution is re-educating not only the young people but their families and peers that there are other methods of getting by in life than resorting to violence - and that's something that crosses all divides that sociologists like to pigeon-hole us in to.  It needs to start within our own communities by addressing our own problems with our own people and community leaders, rather than some government initiative.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 4, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I chose my words carefully when I said things like "I can't say whether they're racist" and I've nothing to add.


 
These are as weasely as weasel words get. You very specifically chose to associate the conflict of interests in the market with racial differences, rather than economic ones. You are accusing them of racism and no doubt about it. Personally I think that's pretty counterproductive.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> They cross each other because they're not parallel at all.



Yes, that's right, Ms T. Parallel roads, by definition, don't cross each other.  I mention it to demonstrate me having 


quimcunx said:


> no sensible mind map of the various bits of Brixton market at all.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 4, 2011)

Perhaps they should 'zone' the market, with different areas for different businesses. 

The only rule now seems to be that pizza outlets have to be next to fish stalls.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 4, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Perhaps they should 'zone' the market, with different areas for different businesses.
> 
> The only rule now seems to be that pizza outlets have to be next to fish stalls.


 
A map by each entrance of what's where would be very handy, as would a list of what each shop does.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I
> I'm not interested in politics.  Politics is not the solution to the mess this country is in.  What is the solution is re-educating not only the young people but their families and peers that there are other methods of getting by in life than resorting to violence - and that's something that crosses all divides that sociologists like to pigeon-hole us in to.  It needs to start within our own communities by addressing our own problems with our own people and community leaders, rather than some government initiative.



Who are these community leaders you speak of?


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Who are these community leaders you speak of?


 
editor.  the bloke with the megaphone outside brixton station every morning.  paddick.  obv.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He never forgets you


 
Just remember. Jesus stalks us all.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> It all starts with discipline at home and school - and for any under 18's convicted of any crime, their parents should also do the community service or whatever else they are sentenced to when convicted.


 
Yet many of the worst offenders come from homes where there has been strict discipline. Many go to, or went to, schools where there is strict discipline. Unfortunately one of the problems is that within the locals gangs there is also strict discipline. Teaching kids to do what they are told is no answer if they are going to end up hanging around with older kids who tell them to sell crack, mug passers by, steal from local shops, and violently attack anyone who doesn't stick to the discipline of the gang.

What is actually needed is the opposite. In my view it starts with self discipline and an unwillingness to unquestioningly accept all authority. Teaching these kids to think for themselves and to make sensible decisions without needing the approval of their elders or their peers. Of course that would go against the whole thrust of education policy since the eighties, and I fully understand that for large numbers of people it is inconceivable that any behavioural problem can be caused by anything other than the sixties and seventies being too permissive, even when the behavioural problem is with a ten year old whose parents barely remember the seventies. However it becomes increasingly clear that endlessly bleating about lack of discipline for thirty years hasn't got us anywhere.


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 4, 2011)

*the market*

comments to the various twists and turns on this thread...

The r word is even worse than the n word...

Given that many of the new tenants running restaurants and vintage clothes shops in the Granville  happen to have darkish skin, whatever nick.h is referring to, it certainly isn't racism. He may have picked up on the divide-and-rule message that seems to come from LAP, but all the new tenants I speak to agree that the market needs the full variety of trades to keep its character. LAP seem to think that character is  peeling paint and pigeon-shit instead. 

And all of us, old and new tenants, have been going on at both LAP and Lambeth to do something about signage, from the tube and the station as well as internally. It is a maze. There are people who have lived in Brixton for 20 years and more and don't know about the Granville Arcade/Brixton Village - as far as they know, Brixton Market is the stall they pass at the high st end of Electric Ave.  We provide maps on our cards and flyers and websites but still people get lost trying to find us.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2011)

40: Can't someone just make a billboard map then, without waiting for approval from LAP? Stick it up, and I bet there'd be an uproar if they tried to take it down again.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

If someone wants to make on I'd be happy to offer it as a downloadable, printable PDF here.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a great idea Ed.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 4, 2011)

A hand-drawn map would be nice 

Its a wonder that none of the dozens of visiting artists over the past year have thought of it.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> A hand-drawn map would be nice
> 
> Its a wonder that none of the dozens of visiting artists over the past year have thought of it.


 
It would, but more as a curio rather than a functional map maybe? It looks nice and all but how usable is that kind of thing really?


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It would, but more as a curio rather than a functional map maybe? It looks nice and all but how usable is that kind of thing really?


Depends how its done.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2011)

Of course, but I rarely see maps like those that are particularly useful for an area like the market where there is use for quite a lot of info on a not too big space. It would be nice, I totally agree, I'm just pessimistic when it comes to these things. Maps can be surprisingly hard to do well.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well whatever, it was only an idea.

In any case, any map of the market is going to require constant updating given how 'in motion' the place is these days.  Out-of-date maps are useless no matter how well designed they are.


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 4, 2011)

Really, it's signage rather than maps that's needed.  Lambeth have put up one or two signs to "brixton market" along with all the others to Mass, The Fridge etc. None to "Brixton Village".  I'd like there to be a "market walking tour", a series of arrows, to draw people away from the High St into the maze and back to the tube.  The quickest way is along Atlantic Rd, but the scenic route would be via Electric Ave and Market Row. 

It will cost money, and it's LAP who should pay - the increased footfall will increase the value of their property and the rents they can charge. Rent rises always hurt, but if they're matched by increased footfall, they're much less of a problem. But LAP have indicated that if they did it, it would go on the service charge, and thus be borne only by the old tenants, while it would be the new ones at the far end of the Granville Arcade who would benefit most. Divide-and-rule again.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 4, 2011)

Apparently a lot of people have been mugged on the path running through the middle of Kennington Park. I guess the council/police could have installed some better lighting or something, but instead this charming sign has appeared:


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2011)

@ 40+: Jesus, they sound like a right jolly bunch of community-minded people don't they...

But yes, signage is needed, and I like the idea about arrows or other markings, maybe even on the road surface (a few new tiles somewhere?).


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> arrows or other markings, maybe even on the road surface (a few new tiles somewhere?).


The Brixton Pound people have used some stick-on ones for special events.

Those new pavement lights outside the tube..... 

LAP aren't averse to painting stuff on the floor - they have just repainted the yellow lines beyond which you mustn't put your merchandise, which everyone ignores, so they can start fining people.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, come to think of it tiles maybe isn't the best solution as I expect a lot of the market gets a fair bit of heavy/awkward traffic. Paint - cheap and removable!


----------



## story (Apr 5, 2011)

DIY paint. Do it in emulsion, make it purrty. Do it guerilla stylee.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 5, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> LAP aren't averse to painting stuff on the floor - they have just repainted the yellow lines beyond which you mustn't put your merchandise, which everyone ignores, so they can start fining people.


 
Watching the old French chap paint those lines outside Brick Box was hilarious. Never seen anyone move so slowly in all my life.

The lines have have been mostly moved to give wider seating/merchandise spaces outside the units.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Some paint footprints from the tube/bus stops to the market is a great idea - also they could easily "zone" the market into different colour areas with arrows with a bit of paint so you could remember "it's in the blue/red/yellow area". There should be maps on the main entrances and colour-coding would make them easier to use. 

It's what a lot of hospitals etc. use as they are always doing stuff on the cheap!


----------



## co-op (Apr 6, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently a lot of people have been mugged on the path running through the middle of Kennington Park. I guess the council/police could have installed some better lighting or something, but instead this charming sign has appeared:



Excellent work! That should sort out the robbery problem. Wonder why no one thought of it before?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 6, 2011)

co-op said:


> Excellent work! That should sort out the robbery problem. Wonder why no one thought of it before?


 
That'll definitely put people off of committing criminal acts for sure.  They'd be scared to operate with that sort of deterrance.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Lambeth's new crime strategy


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 6, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> A hand-drawn map would be nice
> 
> Its a wonder that none of the dozens of visiting artists over the past year have thought of it.


 There's a local artist who's done one of Brockwell Park. It's been around for ages and I think gets revisions from time to time. I think you can still get them in Bookmongers. He'll know how to contact her.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 6, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently a lot of people have been mugged on the path running through the middle of Kennington Park. I guess the council/police could have installed some better lighting or something, but instead this charming sign has appeared:



I often used to pick up the wages, in cash, between 1982 and 1996 and come via that path with no problem. Must be a recent problem.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

In the Hoot.
Very noisy but the vibe is good


----------



## tarannau (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn. Was going to pop in there on the way home (again), but then realised that I was missing my cashpoint card.  Almost certainly left it in the machine too, which makes me a particularly daft brush. 


Nice to see the sun out there at the w/e too.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 6, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There's a local artist who's done one of Brockwell Park. It's been around for ages and I think gets revisions from time to time. I think you can still get them in Bookmongers. He'll know how to contact her.


I have bought cards with that map on them for friends' birthdays.  A thing of beauty that map is.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There's a local artist who's done one of Brockwell Park. It's been around for ages and I think gets revisions from time to time. I think you can still get them in Bookmongers. He'll know how to contact her.


 
She's done loads - Brockwell, Dulwich and a few others.  You can get them all in the picture shop in Herne Hill and small card versions in the cafe in the park - amongst other places.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2011)

A Portuguese grill place in opening in Brixton Village/Granville Arcade this weekend.  It's imaginatively and rather cheekily called "Brixton Village" and has chandeliers.  Not like any of the barbecue places I saw in Lisbon the other week, which were rough and ready.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> and has chandeliers.



Oh, great. There just haven't been enough places with chandeliers in them for the last five years or so.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Oh, great. There just haven't been enough places with chandeliers in them for the last five years or so.



Chandeliers are earthquake early warning systems.  Gives you time to dive under a table


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Oh, great. There just haven't been enough places with chandeliers in them for the last five years or so.


And look where the chandeliers got the Prince of Wales!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2011)

editor said:


> And look where the chandeliers got the Prince of Wales!



Maybe someone should tell the landlord of the Elm Park to remove the chandelier!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe someone should tell the landlord of the Elm Park to remove the chandelier!


 
Yes, they should.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Windrush Square was popular yesterday


----------



## story (Apr 7, 2011)

£2.20 for a cupcake???? fuckin'ell....


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2011)

I walked past Ms Cupcake a couple of times yesterday and it looked veh veh empty.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't see it lasting very long tbh.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2011)

*Steam train alert*

Will be coming through brixton in the next ten mins and again just after 8pm tonight


----------



## ajdown (Apr 7, 2011)

editor said:


> I walked past Ms Cupcake a couple of times yesterday and it looked veh veh empty.


 
I was there at 6pm and there were 4 people in the shop when I got there.  You must have been lucky.

I've been in a number of times and it's always been busy.

She has 5 or 6 people working for her so there's more to Ms Cupcake's empire than a small shop on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Will be coming through brixton in the next ten mins and again just after 8pm tonight


Already snapped and reported!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/br-70000-britannia-loco-thunders-through-brixton/


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I was there at 6pm and there were 4 people in the shop when I got there.  You must have been lucky.


Not sure about 'lucky' as I have no real interest in cupcakes. It's just another American hipster fad.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Windrush Square was popular yesterday


 
I meant to say yesterday, proper rammed, wasn't it.  I tried to take a pic from the bus but got my camera out too late.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Not sure about 'lucky' as I have no real interest in cupcakes. It's just another American hipster fad.


 
But what do you expect in an area that's "in motion"?


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 7, 2011)

ajdown said:


> But what do you expect in an area that's "in motion"?


All that this motion must account for the smell outside Morleys.


----------



## gabi (Apr 7, 2011)

am i right in thinkin theres a new mexican place in the market? if so, any good?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 7, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> All that this motion must account for the smell outside Morleys.



Now it's been mentioned, I have started to notice the Morleys reek too. Nasty.


----------



## Janh (Apr 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Will be coming through brixton in the next ten mins and again just after 8pm tonight


 
I just heard it near Mayall Rd, it sounds really gentle. Do you know which engine?

eta: OK, I got it.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Not sure about 'lucky' as I have no real interest in cupcakes. It's just another American hipster fad.



Like hipster coffee shops. You've Seattle to thank for that one.

Anyway, as gabi, was saying, anyone tried the new Mexican place? What London needs is some of those great takeaways they have in San Francisco - big fat delicious burritos filled with meat, beans and rice and at a price that competes with shitty fried food takeaways. Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2011)

I couldn't find this mexican place. i think i must have dreamed about it...

went to the colombian place instead. where 4 £2 plates of food just about filled the entire table. even my mate who eats anything in sight couldn't get through it all... 

the market on thursday's good. very cool development.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Like hipster coffee shops. You've Seattle to thank for that one.
> 
> Anyway, as gabi, was saying, anyone tried the new Mexican place? What London needs is some of those great takeaways they have in San Francisco - big fat delicious burritos filled with meat, beans and rice and at a price that competes with shitty fried food takeaways. Somehow I doubt it.


 
There's Benito's Hat in Goodge St. Don't know if it competes with shit takeaways on price tho.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Like hipster coffee shops. You've Seattle to thank for that one.
> 
> Anyway, as gabi, was saying, anyone tried the new Mexican place? What London needs is some of those great takeaways they have in San Francisco - big fat delicious burritos filled with meat, beans and rice and at a price that competes with shitty fried food takeaways. Somehow I doubt it.


 
Isn't El Panzon in the Hoot these days?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 8, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Isn't El Panzon in the Hoot these days?



Good enough food but not American-sized portions. I'd love to find somewhere that roughly equates even to £ on the $ but over here Mexican food is somehow niche and you pay through the nose for it.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Like hipster coffee shops. You've Seattle to thank for that one.


There's been coffee houses - some of them fashionable -  in London for centuries.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Good enough food but not American-sized portions. I'd love to find somewhere that roughly equates even to £ on the $ but over here Mexican food is somehow niche and you pay through the nose for it.


 
El Chico's Streatham .. cheesy as fuck but nice food!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

Lots of happy smiley faces in Brixton today.  Lots of bodies on bits of grass.  Firemen in Brixton fire station playing handball.



Nicest day this year, bit on the warm side though


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Bit on the warm side???? What the hell do you when it's full on summer then? It's only just tilted 20 FFS!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bit on the warm side???? What the hell do you when it's full on summer then? It's only just tilted 20 FFS!


 
I can handle tropical heat on a tropical beach with soft sand and crystal clear water, which is totally different to sitting on the top deck of a bus with the sun roasting my face


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

See, that bit of context made all the difference.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2011)

20 is just right i reckon, esp in the city


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> See, that bit of context made all the difference.






Hotter isn't good for Brixton.  People start getting snappy.  This is ideal weather (unless you're on the top of the wrong side of the bus)


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Nah, we've got a ways to go before tempers flare don't we?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> 20 is just right i reckon, esp in the city


 
It's spot on.  19-21 has always been my ideal temperature


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nah, we've got a ways to go before tempers flare don't we?


 
Dunno, was watching two women fighting outside the bookies on Acre Lane from the bus. 
Windrush Square was a full and happy looking place though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dunno, was watching two women fighting outside the bookies on Acre Lane from the bus.
> Windrush Square was a full and happy looking place though


 
Yes, I noticed that whilst passing on bus and I did see a guy in hospital go ballistic, but I don't think that was heat related  

People are walking much slower though which isn't good.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dunno, was watching two women fighting outside the bookies on Acre Lane from the bus.
> Windrush Square was a full and happy looking place though


 
What's new? I got threatened with a righteous kicking by three lovely grannies in the Albert last Friday, and it was barely 10 degrees!


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2011)

I suspect they weren't grannies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What's new? I got threatened with a righteous kicking by three lovely grannies in the Albert last Friday, and it was barely 10 degrees!


 

What did you do to upset Editor then?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

They were! That's how it all started, they were chatting about grandkids, and then suddenly they were taking offence at me asking how old they were, them replying what do you think, and it all went downhill from there on.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What did you do to upset Editor then?


 
I did buy him a shot and say "the internet says happy birthday"... I dunno, maybe he doesn't like rum?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I did buy him a shot and say "the internet says happy birthday"... I dunno, maybe he doesn't like rum?


 
You're supposed to buy grannies a sweet sherry.  Maybe that's where you went wrong.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

So cruel to me.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

I resent that cliche. My grannies wouldn't dream of drinking sherry. Moonshine or nothing!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Well Ed, would you rather I got you a sherry next time?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

editor said:


> So cruel to me.


 

I agree.  You were quite right to give Truxta a good kicking


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

I didn't get one, I backed out.... call me a coward but they looked hard as boots. One of em even had a big scar in her face!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I didn't get one, I backed out.... call me a coward but they looked hard as boots. One of em even had a big scar in her face!


 
Well you deserved to.  Editor needs to get his act together

I'm off to the pub to see if I can annoy some grannies


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

This thread is like some weird alternative universe. I'm off to the pub.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're supposed to buy grannies a sweet sherry.  Maybe that's where you went wrong.


 
You are also supposed to tell them that they look far too young to have grandchildren.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2011)

It's so warm tonight it looks like half of Brixton is out on the streets!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

editor said:


> It's so warm tonight it looks like half of Brixton is out on the streets!


 
Try going in the Windmill and having the sodding aircon down your neck.  Freezing


----------



## TruXta (Apr 9, 2011)

editor said:


> This thread is like some weird alternative universe. I'm off to the pub.


 
It'_s all true!_


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2011)

Fire engines just put out a car on fire on brixton hill.
Put the fire out, that is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Fire engines just put out a car on fire on brixton hill.
> Put the fire out, that is.


 

where on Brixton Hill?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2011)

just up from/south of Somers road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2011)

apparently they are filming a street party/weddin in trinity gardens for come dine with me


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2011)

Resuscitated Living Bar on CHL looks like it's nearly ready for action


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 14640
> 
> Resuscitated Living Bar on CHL looks like it's nearly ready for action


 
What did it look like before?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What did it look like before?


You mean when it was the Living Bar or the IsoBar or the Coach and Horses? Or the butchers shop?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2011)

editor said:


> You mean when it was the Living Bar or the IsoBar or the Coach and Horses? Or the butchers shop?


 
I only know what it looked like as the Coach and Horses


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Apr 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're supposed to buy grannies a sweet sherry.  Maybe that's where you went wrong.


 You buy this granny a sherry & she'll pour it all over you!  Single malt whisky for me, please, dear, if you're offering.....


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I only know what it looked like as the Coach and Horses


 
Have you actually ventured out of the Brixton Hill area since the 19th century?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Have you actually ventured out of the Brixton Hill area since the 19th century?



Of course.  I was in Ireland last week.

Week before that, I had breakfast in Purple in Streatham.

I regularly go to Camberwell

I may go up to Morrisons in Streatham today as well

Oh, and I went to that newish Thai cafe near to Decorator's Mate the other week

I'm well travelled you know


----------



## kittyP (Apr 12, 2011)

Just walked the whole perimeter of Brockwell Park as the sun was starting to go down. 
It was glorious! 

Saw a heron in the pond too. Standing very still but we didn't see him catch anything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Just walked the whole perimeter of Brockwell Park as the sun was starting to go down.
> It was glorious!
> 
> Saw a heron in the pond too. *Standing v**ery still but we didn't see him catch anything*.


 
Maybe if he moved, he'd actually catch something.  Lazy bastard


----------



## kittyP (Apr 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe if he moved, he'd actually catch something.  Lazy bastard


 
He kept slightly lowering his head like he had seen something but then it obviously went.
He was good but not as good as the very lively ducks and Canada geese


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2011)

kittyP said:


> He kept slightly lowering his head like he had seen something but then it obviously went.
> He was good but not as good as the very lively ducks and Canada geese


 
Maybe his mother died when he was young and he's not learnt how to catch fish.  Maybe you could give him some lessons?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2011)

They have to keep still so as not to scare the fish away. Then they move very very fast!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> They have to keep still so as not to scare the fish away. Then they move very very fast!



Maybe he's not learnt the "move very very fast" bit yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2011)

oh he/she has. they move so fast you can't see it. it probably caught dozens of fish while kitty was watching. herons are even faster than limpets and barnacles.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 12, 2011)

I think he was waiting and watching.
More that there wasn't enough fish action than him not being very good at it I think


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oh he/she has. they move so fast you can't see it. it probably caught dozens of fish while kitty was watching. herons are even faster than limpets and barnacles.



Could be it.  Kitty's obviously too slow to notice


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

There were many birds


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2011)

St. Badgers of Assisi


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

My feast day of 4 October will be held in Windrush Square  
Been busy in there of late, had you noticed teuchter?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My feast day of 4 October will be held in Windrush Square
> Been busy in there of late, had you noticed teuchter?


 
Yes, I had. I was thinking I should do a "Windrush Square 1 year on: your considered verdict" poll.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Yes, I had. I was thinking I should do a "Windrush Square 1 year on: your considered verdict" poll.


 
I think you shop stop thinking and start doing.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you mean to say "shop stould"?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Did you mean to say "shop stould"?


 
Yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2011)

should stop!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> should stop!


 
confirmist ^


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> should stop!


 
pendant


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Apr 15, 2011)

When did the Telegraph close?  Went past today and it was all shuttered and so on - sad, really!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2011)

Several years ago now.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 16, 2011)

A quick mention for the Smiley Culture march in, er, ten hours or so. Just in case you didn't see it in the Smiley thread. http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/art.php?id=24458


----------



## nick h. (Apr 17, 2011)

There was a shooting in the early hours near Fujiyama off Atlantic Road.  The story is that a chap called Brown, aka Big Fat Brown, interfered in an argument between two men. He was shot three times and died in hospital this afternoon. Brown was the brother of the owner of the Ultimate Jerk Chicken place next to the Dogstar.


----------



## Spark (Apr 17, 2011)

There was a fatal incident on marcus garvey way last night, apparently at around 6.30am. I don't know any more but I'm guessing it's the same one as nick h heard about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2011)

Fatal shooting on Poynders Road a couple of days ago as well


----------



## princess_k (Apr 17, 2011)

I just had the police at my door about the shooting - it was the first I heard about it. He said the man was 35 and it happened at 6.50am. I was thankfully asleep and not on an early morning trek for cigarettes.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2011)

Fuck. That's terrible news.


----------



## OpalFruit (Apr 17, 2011)

Terrible.
On the news tonight it said it was Marcus Garvey Way and the victim was 30. Operation Trident are investigating.
Too many bloody guns.
I don't like it.
To state the bloody obvious.
But you know, you're out, having a nice time along Atlantic Rd, and there are people, right there, carrying guns and prepared to shoot people dead.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting a bit too regular isn't it, story on the BBC news.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Getting a bit too regular isn't it, story on the BBC news.


Here's what the BBC is reporting thus far:


> The victim, in his 30s, was attacked in Brixton at about 0650 BST on Sunday, the Metropolitan Police (Met) said
> 
> He was taken by ambulance from the scene in Marcus Garvey Way to a south London hospital where he died at about 1230 BST.
> 
> Detectives from the Met's Trident unit, which investigates murder and gun crime within London's black communities, have begun a murder investigation.



Lambeth is apparently now worse than the Bronx:


> The renewed debate on gun crime in Britain came as the Spectator magazine branded Lambeth now worse than the Bronx for murder and rape.
> 
> Locals are used to living in a maligned borough, but being compared with the Bronx is a new low. “If Brixton’s the new Bronx,” one man says, “we’re in serious trouble.” The Bronx burned nightly in the 70s, but reached international notoriety during the 80s crack epidemic when gun crime peaked. Since then, the rate of deaths and injuries have been falling.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...ing-in-the-shadow-of-the-gun-115875-23064423/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Lambeth is apparently now worse than the Bronx:





Is the Bronx the official yardstick?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 18, 2011)

Marcus Garvey way was taped off this morning when I was on my way home.  Now I know why.    It's a bit too close to home for comfort, tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

It getting pretty wild west out there. Not been in Brixton as long as many folk, is this as bad as it has been?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2011)

My perception is that it's about the same but reported more. It rarely used to make the BBC.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2011)

Apparently it's much more expensive getting hold of a gun than it was ten years ago.


----------



## northsouthfood (Apr 18, 2011)

I notice everything Brixton based, good or bad, is hitting the media more these days. I suspect a lot more middle class press types live in and around Brixton these days and thus are more likely to be aware of what's happening in the area, and choose to revel in both the trendiness of the market and the occasional dodginess of Coldharbour Lane and its environs because both things make living in Brixton more interesting to them than living in Acton.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2011)

Did anyone go to the Belleville Rendevouz screening at the velodrome? Seemed to be lots more non local cyclists around late afternoon than normal...


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2011)

There were forensic police wandering about Marcus Garvey Way when I passed this morning, and I overhead someone talk about the shooting. Nasty. 

On a lighter note, did anyone go to the Belleville Rendevouz screening at the velodrome? Seemed to be lots more non local cyclists around late afternoon than normal...


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> On a lighter note, did anyone go to the Belleville Rendevouz screening at the velodrome? Seemed to be lots more non local cyclists around late afternoon than normal...


Quite a few urbanites were in attendance - photo feature coming up soon!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 18, 2011)

I've not noticed the Ultimate Jerk Centre on Coldharbour Lane before - has it been there long?  Fantastic name!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Quite a few urbanites were in attendance - photo feature coming up soon!


 
Interested in whether the Velodrome has anyone has kept photos of the place from decades ago (ie. the 60s), as my mother and uncle used to race there?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 18, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I've not noticed the Ultimate Jerk Centre on Coldharbour Lane before - has it been there long?  Fantastic name!



I haven't been yet, but people keep telling me it's great, and lots better than Big Bite, the previous occupants.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I've not noticed the Ultimate Jerk Centre on Coldharbour Lane before - has it been there long?  Fantastic name!


It's always very busy.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

Hands up, I don't know Caribbean cuisine all that well, so where should I go to be inducted into its most splendid mysteries? I've been tempted by Veranda, but would maybe like to try one of the less expensive venues first.

e2a and what to try? I've had some stuff (jerks, goat curry etc), but there's loads I've not tried. Ackee and saltfish?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 18, 2011)

You could always get some Reggae Reggae sauce in Iceland and make your own...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

ajdown said:


> You could always get some Reggae Reggae sauce in Iceland and make your own...


 
Not a huge fan of Reggae Reggae, plus I know fuck all about making proper Caribbean food.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I've had some stuff (jerks, goat curry etc), but there's loads I've not tried. Ackee and saltfish?


 
Excuse me, that's _"curry goat"_, never goat curry.  The latter will cause offence and the former won't.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Excuse me, that's _"curry goat"_, never goat curry.  The latter will cause offence and the former won't.


 
See, this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Excuse me, that's _"curry goat"_, never goat curry.  The latter will cause offence and the former won't.


 
Why does it even matter???


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2011)

i doubt you can cause offence by inverting two words. Would you cause offence by going into a cafe and asking for soup tomato?


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not a huge fan of Reggae Reggae, plus I know fuck all about making proper Caribbean food.


 
Jerk chicken/pork is relatively easy. Take bits of chicken/pork. Make up marinade. For this you need, as a beginner, some form of pre prepared jerk seasoning. The Walkerswood jars are a good one to start from. Add a little extra oil to it (any relatively flavourless cooking oil is fine). Carefully (I cannot stress this word enough), CAREFULLY and finely chop a load of bonnet peppers (at least 2 per piece of chicken/pork). Add to the marinade. GO AND WASH YOUR HANDS THOROUGHLY because bonnet peppers are vicious. Then depending on your tastes add some allspice to make the marinade richer, or lemongrass to make it sharper. Cover the chicken/pork pieces in the marinade and leave in the fridge for 24 to 30 hours. It can take up to a complete day for the bonnet pepper taste to soak all the way through the meat.

Fry. Serve with rice cooked with gunga peas (ordinary peas will do but they need to be added just a couple of minutes before the rice is cooked).

Of course, to do it properly, you actually need to barbecue it slowly, adding lots of marinade as it cooks.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i doubt you can cause offence by inverting two words. Would you cause offence by going into a cafe and asking for soup tomato?


 
You would if it were my caff. Soup tomato....


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Jerk chicken/pork is relatively easy. Take bits of chicken/pork. Make up marinade. For this you need, as a beginner, some form of pre prepared jerk seasoning. The Walkerswood jars are a good one to start from. Add a little extra oil to it (any relatively flavourless cooking oil is fine). Carefully (I cannot stress this word enough), CAREFULLY and finely chop a load of bonnet peppers (at least 2 per piece of chicken/pork). Add to the marinade. GO AND WASH YOUR HANDS THOROUGHLY because bonnet peppers are vicious. Then depending on your tastes add some allspice to make the marinade richer, or lemongrass to make it sharper. Cover the chicken/pork pieces in the marinade and leave in the fridge for 24 to 30 hours. It can take up to a complete day for the bonnet pepper taste to soak all the way through the meat.
> 
> Fry. Serve with rice cooked with gunga peas (ordinary peas will do but they need to be added just a couple of minutes before the rice is cooked).
> 
> Of course, to do it properly, you actually need to barbecue it slowly, adding lots of marinade as it cooks.


 
Cheers, that sounds easy and nom. Might try it one of these days.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Why does it even matter???


 
Because you might want to eat there more than once?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Because you might want to eat there more than once?


 are you seriously suggesting that you can get barred from a jerk shop for asking for goat curry?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Quite a few urbanites were in attendance - photo feature coming up soon!


Photos now online: http://www.urban75.org/blog/herne-hill-velodrome-cycling-film-night-photos/


----------



## Kanda (Apr 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Because you might want to eat there more than once?


 
That doesn't explain why it might be offensive...


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

They're doing some digging up on the site of the old Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Why does it even matter???


 
From what I was taught by my mate's mum (who introduced me to jerk pork aged 9), curried goat is goat (or mutton!) marinated in herbs and spices, and then braised in a small amount of liquid or it's own juices, whereas a goat curry is goat meat cooked in a curry sauce.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i doubt you can cause offence by inverting two words. Would you cause offence by going into a cafe and asking for soup tomato?


 
You may have your doubts.

My ear tells a different story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2011)

I will try it and see what happens


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> are you seriously suggesting that you can get barred from a jerk shop for asking for goat curry?


 
Nearly happened to Hugh Fuckwit-Shittyballs when he went into a West Indian caff in Handsworth and ordered "goat curry", tbf.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I will try it and see what happens


 
If you're lucky eyes will get rolled and teeth sucked at you. If you're not...

well, tell me which shop you're going to, before you go, so that I can avoid eating there for a while (for however I estimate it would take them to season and sell off your corpse, anyway). 

Also, I can keep an eye out for the "limited edition jerk ape" sign in the window!


----------



## OpalFruit (Apr 18, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Serve with rice cooked with gunga peas (ordinary peas will do but they need to be added just a couple of minutes before the rice is cooked).
> .



Rice'n'peas: (subject to everyone's grandmother's variations)
Put your rice in a big pot with:
a finely chopped onion, a little bunch of thyme, a chopped garlic clove, a big chunk of creamed coconut, salt and pepper, and a can of gungo peas or red kidney beans. You could also add a pig tail or some bacon rind for flavour, and water. Some people put a scotch bonnet on top before cooking. Boil, stirring a little occasionally, until all water absorbed. Use the soak-up method of twice the volume of water to rice. Remove pig tail / rind / pepper before serving if used.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm!


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 18, 2011)

OpalFruit said:


> Rice'n'peas: (subject to everyone's grandmother's variations)
> Put your rice in a big pot with:
> a finely chopped onion, a little bunch of thyme, a chopped garlic clove, a big chunk of creamed coconut, salt and pepper, and a can of gungo peas or red kidney beans. You could also add a pig tail or some bacon rind for flavour, and water. Some people put a scotch bonnet on top before cooking. Boil, stirring a little occasionally, until all water absorbed. Use the soak-up method of twice the volume of water to rice. Remove pig tail / rind / pepper before serving if used.


 
Noted to copy later this week.


----------



## OpalFruit (Apr 18, 2011)

And don't use ordinary green peas - that will definately result in kissed teeth


----------



## leanderman (Apr 18, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My perception is that it's about the same but reported more. It rarely used to make the BBC.



On Saturday, the Daily Mail described Stockwell as a 'notorious South London enclave' and, in a second feature piece, said Brixton was in as bad a state as in 1981, especially in terms of violent crime.

The sad incident in Marcus Garvey Way will feed these prejudices.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2011)

leanderman said:


> On Saturday, the Daily Mail described Stockwell as a 'notorious South London enclave' and, in a second feature piece, said Brixton was in as bad a state as in 1981, especially in terms of violent crime.
> 
> The sad incident in Marcus Garvey Way will feed these prejudices.


The Mail did a really dreadful feature in 1981 on where I lived in Brixton. It was called 'Estate of Fear' and my granny was really frightened by it. It said no law-abiding resident went out after 6pm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The Mail did a really dreadful feature in 1981 on where I lived in Brixton. It was called 'Estate of Fear' and my granny was really frightened by it. It said no law-abiding resident went out after 6pm


 
May be they were scared of bumping into you on a dark night?

















*ducks*


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

FFS: 


> A father-of four-gunned down and left for dead in the street could have been killed for jumping a queue at a McDonald’s burger bar.
> 
> Raymond Mitchell, 34, from Thornton Heath, was beaten, shot three times and pistol whipped, just yards from a branch of the 24 hour fast food restaurant in nearby Brixton Road.
> 
> ...


----------



## nick h. (Apr 20, 2011)

He was a very argumentative chap, always looking for a scrap. He claimed he was proper gangsta but it seems like he met his match. If the police want to talk to his enemies they'll have a long list to work through.


----------



## gabi (Apr 20, 2011)

jesus. u're condoning that ^^?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> He was a very argumentative chap, always looking for a scrap. He claimed he was proper gangsta but it seems like he met his match. If the police want to talk to his enemies they'll have a long list to work through.


 
The town gossip strikes again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

i don't know where nick gets all this info. tis a bit suss.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 20, 2011)

And in very poor taste in this instance.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 20, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> And in very poor taste in this instance.



I agree.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 20, 2011)

Of course I'm not condoning it, grow up.  I would think people might appreciate some context. It's helpful for residents to know that although you might find yourself queuing next to someone with a gun in McDonalds, you probably won't be shot unless you provoke them by jumping the queue.   I wouldn't want people to be afraid to go out in Brixton because of what happened to Brown.


----------



## gabi (Apr 20, 2011)

dont know where to start with that. cant be arsed in fact. you're a dick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Of course I'm not condoning it, grow up.  I would think people might appreciate some context. It's helpful for residents to know that although you might find yourself queuing next to someone with a gun in McDonalds, you probably won't be shot unless you provoke them by jumping the queue.   I wouldn't want people to be afraid to go out in Brixton because of what happened to Brown.


 
It's just hearsay though. How come you know all this stuff? A lot of your posts seem to be nothing but baseless tittle tattle


----------



## colacubes (Apr 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Of course I'm not condoning it, grow up.  I would think people might appreciate some context. It's helpful for residents to know that although you might find yourself queuing next to someone with a gun in McDonalds, you probably won't be shot unless you provoke them by jumping the queue.   I wouldn't want people to be afraid to go out in Brixton because of what happened to Brown.


 
Right.  So you know, from personal experience, that what you said is true?  Not just from a couple of bits of gossip?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 20, 2011)

I know because I know one of Brown's oldest friends quite well. I see him several times a week. He's a few feet away and we've just been chatting about the differences between what happened and what's in the papers. Brown's friend got his info from someone who was in Macdonalds at the time. Someone who speaks patois and understood what was being said. You can dismiss all of this as rubbish, to be honest I couldn't give a flying fuck. I would have thought that a few people who contribute to this thread might remember that I helped the House of Bottles' owner to get his licence back after the drugs bust in 2009. That was one of five occasions when I've helped people who've been victimised by Brixton police (which entails rather more work than sitting around being a keyboard warrior sniping at people who are getting off their arse trying to help others.) So I'm trusted by quite a few Africans and Caribbeans who know I don't prejudge them just because they're in trouble with the police.

You're probably thinking I've made all that up. Perhaps I could quote you my testimonial from Mrs Magpie on page 8 of this very thread:



Mrs Magpie said:


> @fortyplus
> nick h is reliable. He lives in the heart of the market and he engages with people, goes and listens to them and checks stuff out. He's told me stuff in the past that I've been a tad sceptical about initially but he's never been wrong so far. He's got a lot of respect round these parts and he's earned that respect.
> 
> eta
> By 'round these parts' I mean on the ground, in real life in Brixton and among people who don't know one end of a computer from another, let alone can afford one. U75 is a very useful resource but a lot of people who work in the market or live locally wouldn't recognise U75 if it jumped up and bit them on the bum. I've lived here for 30 years, know a lot of people and in a lot of ways he's got better info than I have.


 
I know some of you have reading difficulties so if the above is too hard to understand just put me on ignore and get your Brixton news from the BBC. Or piss off back to Youtube to write comments on Justin Bieber videos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

fuck you, you supercilious patronising shite


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry, was angered by that so withdraw all words in previous post apart from supercilious and patronising


----------



## ajdown (Apr 20, 2011)

Nick, since you are obviously very close to the victim and his immediate friends, there's one big question I think we need to know the answer to.

What did Brown order in McDonalds?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 20, 2011)

Blimey. I can help but that it seems more than a little ridiculous that people are basically objecting to chitter chatter on a thread signposted as just that. There have been far more speculative and unpleasant posts plenty of places on here before.

And I say that as someone who objects to the rubbernecking and general idle gossiping on here more than most. I detest the sodding 'what's happened here' threads on here most of the time fwiw - they're often the equivalent of people reversing back towards an accident, craning their necks in the haste to overhear any take on what's happened.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 21, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Nick, since you are obviously very close to the victim and his immediate friends, there's one big question I think we need to know the answer to.
> 
> What did Brown order in McDonalds?



The only order you should concern yourself with is your regular truckload of cupcakes. They'll kill you just as surely as a bullet in the liver.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, was angered by that so withdraw all words in previous post apart from supercilious and patronising



So droll. Why don't you invest some of the time you spend on your 24 posts per day by coming to a solicitor in Euston with me at 6 pm today to help someone who is being fitted up by the police?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2011)

Can't help but wonder what the guy's family and friends would feel about all this stuff being posted up in public.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> The only order you should concern yourself with is your regular truckload of cupcakes. They'll kill you just as surely as a bullet in the liver.


 
So how many times have you seen me walking to Ms Cupcake?  Are you stalking me or something?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I know because I know one of Brown's oldest friends quite well. I see him several times a week. He's a few feet away and we've just been chatting about the differences between what happened and what's in the papers. Brown's friend got his info from someone who was in Macdonalds at the time. Someone who speaks patois and understood what was being said. You can dismiss all of this as rubbish, to be honest I couldn't give a flying fuck. I would have thought that a few people who contribute to this thread might remember that I helped the House of Bottles' owner to get his licence back after the drugs bust in 2009. That was one of five occasions when I've helped people who've been victimised by Brixton police (which entails rather more work than sitting around being a keyboard warrior sniping at people who are getting off their arse trying to help others.) So I'm trusted by quite a few Africans and Caribbeans who know I don't prejudge them just because they're in trouble with the police.
> 
> You're probably thinking I've made all that up. Perhaps I could quote you my testimonial from Mrs Magpie on page 8 of this very thread:
> 
> ...



Your self-appointed martyrdom in no way excuses your tactless comments based upon heresay.



teuchter said:


> Can't help but wonder what the guy's family and friends would feel about all this stuff being posted up in public.


 
Quite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> So droll. Why don't you invest some of the time you spend on your 24 posts per day by coming to a solicitor in Euston with me at 6 pm today to help someone who is being fitted up by the police?


 Boasting about your tireless community work again I see. Are you fishing for a round of applause for being a local hero?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank the Lord for the ignore button. If only there was a filter for posts from the under twelves.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2011)

So superior...


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2011)

Can we get back to talking about Brixton chitter chatter please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2011)

ok, has anyone eaten at kaosarn yet? jay rayner was raving about it on twitter a couple of weeks ago


----------



## nick h. (Apr 21, 2011)

The market is closed all of Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Winot (Apr 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> ok, has anyone eaten at kaosarn yet? jay rayner was raving about it on twitter a couple of weeks ago


 
Yes - posted here.


----------



## Spark (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, it was very good, lovely staff and byo


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2011)

Winot said:


> Yes - posted here.


 what did you eat? i'm at sea when it comes to thai food. think i've only eaten it a couple of times


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> The market is closed all of Sunday and Monday.


Farmer's market is open on Sunday, according to their website.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, I meant the indoor market. Which I suppose is correctly termed Brixton Market?


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 21, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Sorry, I meant the indoor market. Which I suppose is correctly termed Brixton Market?


Don't know what the *correct* term is but I would refer to the indoor market as the arcades.

Its all very confusing these days.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 21, 2011)

I also don't know whether Granville Arcade is managed by the same people as the big indoor market. Or whether it's closed on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2011)

Cornercopia had a sign saying it was only open for dinner Thursday, Friday and Saturday, so make of that what you will - it's normally open on Sunday I think


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Wonder if Franco Manca is open Friday 29th of April?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2011)

Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 21, 2011)

Because its a public holiday? The arcades might be closed.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


 
Because its a public holiday? The arcades might be closed.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 21, 2011)

Spooky.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 21, 2011)

Please tell me that you did actually type that.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2011)

And you both missed out an apostrophe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 21, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Don't know what the *correct* term is but I would refer to the indoor market as the arcades.
> 
> Its all very confusing these days.


 
Yep, always been the arcades for me


----------



## Janh (Apr 21, 2011)

*Atlantic Rd sign*

I just noticed this sign after the hoardings were taken down on Atlantic Road's refurbished arches. Maybe it was attached to a shop at some time?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Because its a public holiday? The arcades might be closed.


 
It's Good Friday this week, not next week


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2011)

No-one's told Orang Utan about the wedding


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> It's Good Friday this week, not next week


Well spotted.  Good Friday is a public holiday too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2011)

Brixton Road is closed by police in both directions between Loughborough Road and Mostyn Road. No buses, traffic or pedestrians being allowed along there. Looks like buses are diverted up Stockwell Road. Apparently someone was hurt in a fight. Police reckon road will open again in a few hours


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2011)

teuchter said:


> No-one's told Orang Utan about the wedding


 oops, i just assumed it was on saturday. wedding are always on saturdays IME


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> oops, i just assumed it was on saturday. wedding are always on saturdays IME


 
Well if it was a normal Saturday, they probably wouldn't give you an extra bank holiday


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well if it was a normal Saturday, they probably wouldn't give you an extra bank holiday


 
every day is a bank holiday for me

just been out for a paper and blimey it's hot. indoor weather really. i have to go to loughborough junction soon though. ack.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Please tell me that you did actually type that.


 
Scared now


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2011)

There's nothing 'ack' about Loughborough Junction


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2011)

teuchter said:


> There's nothing 'ack' about Loughborough Junction


 
It has no Windrush Square equivalent?


----------



## story (Apr 22, 2011)

Last few days I've noticed a fellow on Windrush Square taking snaps with a posh digital camera and making notes. He props his camera on the edge of a bin.

Anyway, today I stopped and had a chat with him, he is doing a dissertation about the regeneration and gentrification of Brixton.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 23, 2011)

March for Mumia Abu-Jamal has just gone through my estate. Dunno where they're heading. US embassy?


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It has no Windrush Square equivalent?


 
Not so. It has thousands of tiny Windrush Square equivalents that are too small for the human eye to see.


----------



## story (Apr 23, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> March for Mumia Abu-Jamal has just gone through my estate. Dunno where they're heading. US embassy?


 
Saw a rally / meeting / speech and banners under the tree in Windrush Sq. Seemed a bit desultory tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 23, 2011)

story said:


> Saw a rally / meeting / speech and banners under the tree in Windrush Sq. Seemed a bit desultory tbh.


 
I saw  that.  b/f saw Free something and said we should go over to get something free


----------



## nick h. (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

There's a lot of police sirens going off right now....


----------



## Winot (Apr 24, 2011)

Something kicking off in the St Matthews estate. Just seen armed police go in.


----------



## tommytux (Apr 24, 2011)

Shooting at the Church on Lambert. Road closed off


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## tarannau (Apr 24, 2011)

Winot said:


> Something kicking off in the St Matthews estate. Just seen armed police go in.


 
Blimey. I've only left there recently and the places has gone to the dogs after just a couple of months. 

More seriously, it's hardly the Bronx down there. Hope the usual folks are ok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2011)

tommytux said:


> Shooting at the Church on Lambert. Road closed off


 
I take it you mean by the Church and not in the Church?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Blimey. I've only left there recently and the places has gone to the dogs after just a couple of months.
> 
> More seriously, it's hardly the Bronx down there. Hope the usual folks are ok.


a friend bought a flat there and lived for just one night iirc, after being harrassed by racist thugs. she never went back and now rents it back to the council


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2011)

I lived there 2 years and loved it - made lots of friends.  Only one brush with trouble - albeit a fairly scary one.  We would have bought our flat if we could have done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah, i've never felt threatened there - nearly moved into a flat there once. my friend just had spectacularly the bad luck of suffering this intimidation on her first night there, which understandably put her off ever staying there again.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Winot said:


> Something kicking off in the St Matthews estate. Just seen armed police go in.


 
Heard a fair amount of shouting and one helicopter hovering about since this happened. Not heard of any more unpleasantness though?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP Cherry Groce


----------



## nagapie (Apr 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what time the bands play at the Hootananny at the weekend? I want to go see the Twinkle Brothers on Sunday but I turn into a pumpkin pretty early.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

> THE CATCH TWENTY TWOS + AFROSPOT + ROMANY DIAMONDS + COUSCOUS(LIZARD STAGE)
> FREE 9pm-3am
> Friday 29 April 2011
> MC XANDER, ANTWERP GYPSY SKA ORCHESTRA, DJ MONEYSHOT, MUNK 777, DJ 2OLD4SCHOOL
> ...



Better at the Albert on Friday! www.offlineclub.com


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Can anyone tell me what time the bands play at the Hootananny at the weekend? I want to go see the Twinkle Brothers on Sunday but I turn into a pumpkin pretty early.


 
the bands usually start quite early there - 9 or 10 and the live music is often over around midnight when a DJ takes charge.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2011)

Brand new (and large) kitchen appliances shop up in Streatham opposite the Horse and Groom for anyone that's interested.

Oh, and I also popped into that little cake shop by Streatham Hill station.  I thought it just occupied that little corner where the glass of the shop is, but it goes right back to a deli, so much bigger than I realised


----------



## nagapie (Apr 27, 2011)

teuchter said:


> the bands usually start quite early there - 9 or 10 and the live music is often over around midnight when a DJ takes charge.



Perfect. I went when Max Romeo played but I can't remember the times as it was pre baby so I wasn't concerned. 

I'm sure your night is ace, editor, but I just want to skank about to some reggae for a couple of hours before going to sleep.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brand new (and large) kitchen appliances shop up in Streatham opposite the Horse and Groom for anyone that's interested.


 
Maybe people on a Streatham chitter chatter thread would be interested.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Maybe people on a Streatham chitter chatter thread would be interested.


 
I never knew there was a Streatham Chitter Chatter thread.  Could you post up the link please.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never knew there was a Streatham Chitter Chatter thread.  Could you post up the link please.


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...hitter-chatter-thread?p=11720297#post11720297

HTH


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

let's keep all lambeth based chitter chatter to one thread please


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 28, 2011)

Friday 29th - Windmill - FREE - "Kate Middleclass's Big Day Out" with Poeticat, Yngve & The Innocent (Ireland), Scrappy Hood (Milk Kan), JD Smith and loads of DJs
http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listin...1-kate-middleclasss-big-day-out-the-windmill/


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2011)

Brixton Hill is virtually deserted this morning!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Brixton Hill is virtually deserted this morning!


 

*looks out window*

I just saw two people


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2011)

well, that is a lot of people.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 29, 2011)

enough for a marriage


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2011)

Or a divorce.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Or a divorce.


 

not really, you forgot the lawyers


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, a marriage needs a registrar and that, so go and tell twistedAM off too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2011)

So anyway, this afternoon I entered an offie in Coldharbour Lane (after the Albert), to buy some baccy as I realised I'd left mine at home.

I was told they didn't have any.

What kind of weird off licence is that?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

Coldharbour Lane is rammed - there's two sound systems on the go and the crowds are spilling out into the street.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/street-party-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2011)

right now? everywhere i've been has been so quiet so far - i keep missing out on the action


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> right now? everywhere i've been has been so quiet so far - i keep missing out on the action


Yep. It's packed. There's another old-school sound system in the Brixton Sports and Social Club and we just had a fella toasting 'My Way.' There's yoots with bicycles everywhere, ladies are dancing, folks are drinking and the sound system outside the police station on Coldharbour Lane is rammed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2011)

dang, i have to hurry to dalston before the london transport network turns into an immobile pumpkin


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2011)

Come Dine With Me went to Brixton today - part of it was filmed in Trinity Gardens.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 30, 2011)

The street party in Coldharbour Lane was fantastic. I wish it was like that every week. Blocking the entrance to the police office with the decks was a classic touch.  Thankfully the police didn't get too arsey. Perhaps because they were outnumbered 100 to 1.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 30, 2011)

Coldharbour was jam packed when I got to the Albert but soon cleared once it rained


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2011)

Where is "Coldharbour"?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Geezus...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Where is "Coldharbour"?


 
It's a "lane" that's practically in Camberwell (well, some of it is anyway).

The party was at the Brixton end though so you can rest assured this is in the correct thread


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Where is "Coldharbour"?


 
It's Brixton's local harbour.  Although since the fishing industry in Brixton died off in the 80s under Thatcher's regime it's been appropriated by Brixton's elite and newcomers from Hoxton and now would be more accurately described as a marina.  Well worth a trip to see the fabulously decked out private yachts of visiting princes and Monte Carlo playboys, it's one of Brixton's prime tourist attractions.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyway I just walked down Coldharbour Lane and you can tell there was a street party earlier.

Living bar is open again, and full of blokes in checked shirts and others of that ilk.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

Good.  I might go down there.  Maybe someone will take me away from all this and move me to Clapham.


also your presence is required on facebook mr mcteuchter.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's Brixton's local harbour.  Although since the fishing industry in Brixton died off in the 80s under Thatcher's regime it's been appropriated by Brixton's elite and newcomers from Hoxton and now would be more accurately described as a marina.  Well worth a trip to see the fabulously decked out private yachts of visiting princes and Monte Carlo playboys, it's one of Brixton's prime tourist attractions.


 
I asked "where", not "what".


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I asked "where", not "what".


 
On Brixton sea front obvs.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2011)

But Brixton's sea front stretches for miles


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh god no please, not the checked-shirt ilk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

What's all this about checked shirts?  What type of ilk wear them?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2011)

If tattersall check - we're talking country set, or at least somebody who works on the land.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> If tattersall check - we're talking country set, or at least somebody who works on the land.


 
I just had to google tattersall check


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2011)

Not country set - Clapham identikit types. Currently colonising the Brixton Hill area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Not country set - Clapham identikit types. Currently colonising the Brixton Hill area.


 
what else do they wear besides checked shirts?  Do they eat at Negril?  Where do they drink, the White Horse?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2011)

i have two checked shirts, which I occasionally wear whilst drinking in various licensed premises in London. Is this unacceptable?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i have two checked shirts


 
Tattersall check (v small, and with thin lines) or grunge type plaid (big, and almost tartan in appearance)?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Tattersall check (v small, and with thin lines) or grunge type plaid (big, and almost tartan in appearance)?


 

ah, that's ok then.  Was wondering if I needed to chuck b/f's whole wardrobe out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Tattersall check (v small, and with thin lines) or grunge type plaid (big, and almost tartan in appearance)?


 
Can you post pictures please, just so I can be sure


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you post pictures please, just so I can be sure



No, sorry, haven't got the knack of that yet.  

To clarify: if the check shirt is for sale from somewhere on Saville Row, or from a place which provides workwear for National Trust employees (including gardeners, park rangers, etc), that's probably bad news for trying to pass as urban working class (except when trying to fit in with Countryside Alliance & County Set people).  

Otherwise, as long as your boyfriend is happy wearing it, let him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Tattersall check (v small, and with thin lines) or grunge type plaid (big, and almost tartan in appearance)?


 
the latter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> No, sorry, haven't got the knack of that yet.
> 
> To clarify: if the check shirt is for sale from somewhere on Saville Row, or from a place which provides workwear for National Trust employees (including gardeners, park rangers, etc), that's probably bad news for trying to pass as urban working class (except when trying to fit in with Countryside Alliance & County Set people).
> 
> Otherwise, as long as your boyfriend is happy wearing it, let him.


 

I used to wear checked shirts (lumberjack style checked shirts).  I loved them, and I wouldn't seriously change someone's wardrobe!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I just had to google tattersall check


 
Ugly, isn't it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you post pictures please, just so I can be sure



Tattersall check








Plaid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, that top one looks like a cashmere jumper should be draped over the shoulders with the arms tied up over the chest 

Chinos or jeans?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2011)

is this acceptable?





or this?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

they look perfectly acceptable to me


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

Biker funeral again? All headed up the hill now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Biker funeral again? All headed up the hill now.


 

Dunno, just looked.  Hundreds of them

Bit late in the day for a funeral though I was thinking?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

Not so many as last time. Maybe just a few on a jaunt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Not so many as last time. Maybe just a few on a jaunt.



Possibly. Maybe off to Brighton for the weekend


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2011)

Brixton is awash with emos.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

Where? Just spent 4 hours in and around the centre and not noticed.

Did see  bigger interest in morleys make up bit. Is the MAC concession new?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2011)

They're in town for 'Bring Me The Horizon' a popular metalcore beat band.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where? Just spent 4 hours in and around the centre and not noticed.
> 
> Did see  bigger interest in morleys make up bit. Is the MAC concession new?


 
It's been there for ages.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> is this acceptable?


 
It depends what image you wish to project, of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2011)

what image would i be projecting were i to wear on in a pub in brixton?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It's been there for ages.


 
Was it always that big?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where? Just spent 4 hours in and around the centre and not noticed.
> 
> Did see  bigger interest in morleys make up bit. Is the MAC concession new?



I was in there yesterday.

and what are Emos?  I'm sure I was told before but I've forgotten


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was in there yesterday.
> 
> and what are Emos?  I'm sure I was told before but I've forgotten


 




but not as smiley


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> but not as smiley


 

Muppets


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what image would i be projecting were i to wear on in a pub in brixton?


 
It would depend on your hairstyle, the rest of your outfit, and your behaviour. But there would be a risk that you could me mistaken for a visiting Claphamer, or even some kind of East London type.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

I was in an East End pub yesterday and there were two blokes in spiv moustaches and tattershall checks.  Initially I recoiled in horror but regained my stoicism on remembering  I was on their territory and only had myself to blame. 

Still though, just typing that sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2011)

FFS:  This thread's starting to talk a whole new language.

What's a spiv moustache look like?

OU has a 'tache  

I've just googled


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2011)

i think i'm one of those people who some locals disapprove of, despite having lived here for over ten years


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2011)

they weren't quite that spivvy.    more dad's army spivvy, where there is a clear gap between the lip and the tache and the tache and the nose. 


I know I disapprove of you.


----------



## miss minnie (May 1, 2011)

Jay Rayner on Kaosan in the Guardian today


----------



## Ms T (May 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Jay Rayner on Kaosan in the Guardian today


 
He's got the name wrong - isn't it Kaosarn?

Anyway, I hope the restaurant can cope with the huge influx of visitors it's going to get as a result of that review.  Hopefully the rest of BV will benefit too.


----------



## miss minnie (May 1, 2011)

I doubt they'll stay in BV for much longer though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

Ms T said:


> He's got the name wrong - isn't it Kaosarn?
> 
> Anyway, I hope the restaurant can cope with the huge influx of visitors it's going to get as a result of that review.  Hopefully the rest of BV will benefit too.



Definitely sa*r*n. I remember taking note of it last time I was there after someone posted about it and pointed out that it had a different spelling


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I doubt they'll stay in BV for much longer though.


 
Why's that?


----------



## miss minnie (May 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why's that?


A glowing review in a national newspaper by a leading food critic might just expand their customer base to the point where they outgrow that teeny tiny space in the arcade very quickly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> A glowing review in a national newspaper by a leading food critic might just expand their customer base to the point where they outgrow that teeny tiny space in the arcade very quickly.


 
Yeah, but there's other successful places that haven't isn't there, Franco's for example?  er... not sure where else as I don't tend to go to Granville Arcade or any of the arcades that often


----------



## editor (May 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Jay Rayner on Kaosan in the Guardian today


He's a local and reads this very website too


----------



## miss minnie (May 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but there's other successful places that haven't isn't there, Franco's for example?  er... not sure where else as I don't tend to go to Granville Arcade or any of the arcades that often


Yeah okay, its a nice Sunday and I'm not going to argue with you!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Yeah okay, its a nice Sunday and I'm not going to argue with you!


----------



## Ms T (May 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> A glowing review in a national newspaper by a leading food critic might just expand their customer base to the point where they outgrow that teeny tiny space in the arcade very quickly.


 
It was practically empty when I went past about an hour ago.  They've already got the review in the window!

I saw Jay Rayner earlier in Brockwell Lido.  I wanted to say, "Oi, Rayner, I'm one of those people who hates it when you review our local restaurants", but I managed to refrain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It was practically empty when I went past about an hour ago.  They've already got the review in the window!
> 
> I saw Jay Rayner earlier in Brockwell Lido.  I wanted to say, "Oi, Rayner, I'm one of those people who hates it when you review our local restaurants", but I managed to refrain.


 
Has he reviewed the Lido cafe yet?


----------



## jayrayner (May 1, 2011)

the name thing is curious. I was holding their take away menu in my hand with the word Kaosan written on it, when I finished that copy. If it's wrong I apologise.

Re Brockwell Lido, no, I havent reviewed it and for the moment I won't. Far too many service issues (as they know). I kept trying it, wanting to be a supportive local, and kept having the same problems. A 45 minute wait for breakfast with two kids in tow is just too long. I hope they've sorted it. I have to say though that even without the long waits the food was always simply fine of its type rather than standout. The food at Kaosa(r)n is genuinely something to write home - or for a newspaper - about.


----------



## boohoo (May 1, 2011)

It does have an 'r' - I checked earlier. Maybe they got the menu's printed and didn't check the spelling. A bit like the noodel place in camberwell.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2011)

When Majestic restaurant opened on Coldharbour Lane they managed to spell their own name wrong on the shop front, until it was hastily painted over and corrected. My favourite remains the nearby 'LAMBET MART' that kept the name for years.


----------



## Ms T (May 1, 2011)

jayrayner said:


> the name thing is curious. I was holding their take away menu in my hand with the word Kaosan written on it, when I finished that copy. If it's wrong I apologise.
> 
> Re Brockwell Lido, no, I havent reviewed it and for the moment I won't. Far too many service issues (as they know). I kept trying it, wanting to be a supportive local, and kept having the same problems. A 45 minute wait for breakfast with two kids in tow is just too long. I hope they've sorted it. I have to say though that even without the long waits the food was always simply fine of its type rather than standout. The food at Kaosa(r)n is genuinely something to write home - or for a newspaper - about.




They've obviously mis-spelled the name on their menus.  I agree about the Lido cafe - it's also jam-packed with babies and buggies during the day which is a bit of a turn-off if you want a quiet lunch.  I keep meaning to try it in the evenings though.

To be honest, I'm surprised it's taken you so long to review somewhere in BV.  My money was on Cornercopia or Casa Sibilla but obviously it was the Thai that got your creative as well as culinary juices running.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

boohoo said:


> It does have an 'r' - I checked earlier. Maybe they got the menu's printed and didn't check the spelling. A bit like the noodel place in camberwell.


 
Penh An on Brixton Hill used to have different spellings as well when they first opened up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

Ms T said:


> They've obviously mis-spelled the name on their menus.  I agree about the Lido cafe - it's also jam-packed with babies and buggies during the day which is a bit of a turn-off if you want a quiet lunch.  I keep meaning to try it in the evenings though.


 
But then if they've named it after the road in Bangkok, then it's still wrong.  Or are there various spelling of Khao San Road?  

Maybe Kao Sarn is something completely different?

We need a Thai speaker/speller


----------



## miss minnie (May 1, 2011)

Khaosan Road or Khao Sarn Road (Thai: ถนนข้าวสาร) is a short street in central Bangkok, Thailand.

The Wikipedia article uses a variety of spellings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Khaosan Road or Khao Sarn Road (Thai: ถนนข้าวสาร) is a short street in central Bangkok, Thailand.
> 
> The Wikipedia article uses a variety of spellings.


 

Thought that might be the case

Bit like going to different curry houses with all the different spellings


----------



## ericjarvis (May 1, 2011)

Of course if the name is something Thai then using Latin characters to spell it will inevitably be wrong.


----------



## colacubes (May 1, 2011)

editor said:


> When Majestic restaurant opened on Coldharbour Lane they managed to spell their own name wrong on the shop front, until it was hastily painted over and corrected. My favourite remains the nearby 'LAMBET MART' that kept the name for years.



The 'Liqueur Shop' in Streatham is one of my favourite fuck ups.  It's remained the same name as long as I've lived in South London


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

nipsla said:


> The 'Liqueur Shop' in Streatham is one of my favourite fuck ups.  It's remained the same name as long as I've lived in South London



I've seen that


----------



## peterkro (May 2, 2011)

I was looking for something on Brixton and came across this:
http://www.sdc.com/swingers-australia/brixton-swingers-queensland-australia.html
I didn't even know there was a Brixton in Queensland although I've been to the one in Taranaki in N.Z.(it's a community hall and a couple of houses)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2011)

peterkro said:


> I was looking for something on Brixton and came across this:
> http://www.sdc.com/swingers-australia/brixton-swingers-queensland-australia.html
> I didn't even know there was a Brixton in Queensland although I've been to the one in Taranaki in N.Z.(it's a community hall and a couple of houses)


 
So you're a swinger then?!


----------



## peterkro (May 2, 2011)

Hardly.

I know Queensland to a reasonable extent but Brixton is a new one to me.

Jesus I just google mapped it,it's definitely beyond the black stump and way beyond the back of Burke.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2011)

peterkro said:


> Hardly.
> 
> I know Queensland to a reasonable extent but Brixton is a new one to me.
> 
> Jesus I just google mapped it,it's definitely beyond the black stump and way beyond the back of Burke.


 
I only discovered it myself a while ago when I was searching for Brixton Rise


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2011)

Didn't we have this when there was the floods in Queensland? Someone came onto the site who said how sorry they were to hear about the floods we had-  we all thought he couldn't spell Brisbane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Didn't we have this when there was the floods in Queensland? Someone came onto the site who said how sorry they were to hear about the floods we had-  we all thought he couldn't spell Brisbane.


 
Yeah, I think so  

There's two Brixton's in the UK.  Hope Peter's not getting us mixed up with the other one


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2011)

Coldharbour Lane was all taped off last night between the easternmost end of the barrier block and the bridge as you come into Loughborough junction, quite a few police around... does anyone know what happened?


----------



## editor (May 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Coldharbour Lane was all taped off last night between the easternmost end of the barrier block and the bridge as you come into Loughborough junction, quite a few police around... does anyone know what happened?


Depressingly, Twitter reports that it was a "firearms incident".



> @CentreComm CentreComm
> Coldharbour Lane, o/s Loughborough Junction BR Station: Road closed due to a firearms incident Routes affected 35,45,345,P4,P5,N35Rou...


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2011)

Not good


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2011)

*Poets corner Big Lunch confirmed*

Just got this email. Last year's Regent Road street party and Mayall road street party both looked pretty good to me.



> From: poetscornerbiglunch@gmail.com
> 
> 
> Dear Poets Corner Resident
> ...


----------



## chavezcat (May 5, 2011)

Mr. Rayner,

Well as a long time resident ...eh, it is really nice to see small, cheap, family-run restaurants get some great publicity! I suspect like a lot of people who read the nationals, we really can't go/afford a lot of the places reviewed. 

Could you give us some more reviews on the restaurants in the markets? It is helping my up-tight work colleagues not do the f-d up double take when I say I live in central Brixton/ South London. Anyhow, I can get take out! 
Best chavezcat


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

Here's the only review that matters: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/cafes/phoenix.html

Actually, if the esteemed Mr Rayner would like to update the cafe/restaurant guide on this site, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

I think someone's just been knocked over on Coldharbour Lane by Somerlyton. I heard a scream, a sickening 'crump' followed by the sound of an ambulance a few minutes later.  Hope they're OK.


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2011)

jayrayner said:


> The food at Kaosa(r)n is genuinely something to write home - or for a newspaper - about.



Pah! You've almost ruined it! I went for my regular Thursday night early outing to Kaosarn, to find queues out of the door and people almost fighting for tables.  To their credit, the staff were smiling under pressure and the food was still great. Not a massive fan of the pork salad though.


----------



## TruXta (May 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what pre-dominantly black clubs are along the stretch of Brixton Road around JAMM? I went to one very drunkenly last night and left my backpack with all my footie gear in it, so would ideally like to recover it. Thinking back it was a fucking weird night all in all, and to my shame I woke up thinking I was lucky not to get beat up or something. Massive s all around.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Massive s all around.


 
You will look back on it and laugh


----------



## TruXta (May 6, 2011)

I've done much worse... at least I remember most of what I was up to! Except exactly where the fucking fuck this place was and how the hell I ended up there.


----------



## TruXta (May 7, 2011)

Found the place, the doorman/proprietor remembered me (seeing as I was the only white bloked), and also remembered that some girl had scarpered with my bag.  at myself more than anything else.


----------



## uk benzo (May 7, 2011)

New place opened up opposite Hoot called Brixton Space. Anyone been?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> New place opened up opposite Hoot called Brixton Space. Anyone been?


 
It's their opening tonight.  I just walked past and they were polishing up glasses.  I think judging by their facebook page that they're going to be a restaurant - possibly run by Spaniards or maybe Italians/French - but it seems that maybe tonight is just an opening party rather than full service (from what I could see looking through their window).  It's quite intriguing looking - could be good.  We might try and get down there this week if we can get a babysitter.


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

Is the Brixton Village open today? Interwebz say no, but I seem to have been down on Sundays before...


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

It's usually open on a Sunday.


----------



## nick h. (May 9, 2011)

Brixton in the TV news tonight because of the premiere of this film http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13338084. London Tonight have just done a piece about a guy trying to get a permanent pitch for Brixton cricket club. C4 News were filming in Blacker Dread this morning.


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2011)

Han and I tried Curry Ono in Market Row yesterday for lunch (Japanese curry place).  It was fab and I urge you all to give it  a go.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It's their opening tonight.  I just walked past and they were polishing up glasses.  I think judging by their facebook page that they're going to be a restaurant - possibly run by Spaniards or maybe Italians/French - but it seems that maybe tonight is just an opening party rather than full service (from what I could see looking through their window).  It's quite intriguing looking - could be good.  We might try and get down there this week if we can get a babysitter.


 
Have you popped in yet GG? 
It looks good inside and I had a brief chat with the people working on it but not been in yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you popped in yet GG?
> It looks good inside and I had a brief chat with the people working on it but not been in yet.


 
no - not had a chance - what was it like?  What kind of food do they do?  What kind of prices? Any veggie food? We have a babysitter for Thursday and tons of places we want to try..


----------



## tarannau (May 10, 2011)

Went past there last night and it seemed closed fwiw, or at least so empty and unlit that I barely noticed it as I loped past. It did have a sign outside suggesting that someone had objected to them having an alcohol licence, so it seems they've had to take an unexpected step back.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 10, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Went past there last night and it seemed closed fwiw, or at least so empty and unlit that I barely noticed it as I loped past. It did have a sign outside suggesting that someone had objected to them having an alcohol licence, so it seems they've had to take an unexpected step back.


 
Yes... there was stuff on their facebook page about that..


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Went past there last night and it seemed closed fwiw, or at least so empty and unlit that I barely noticed it as I loped past. It did have a sign outside suggesting that someone had objected to them having an alcohol licence, so it seems they've had to take an unexpected step back.


 
Yeah, someone (I think one person) has complained about it. 
Last night the door was open but lights were off and the window had a number of emails to Lambeth licensing showing support for them. 
I will grab the details later and send an email I think.


----------



## Daphne (May 12, 2011)

What's the link for the Facebook page?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2011)

for some reason it won't let me link, but you could always type brixton space into search and see where it takes you


----------



## Daphne (May 12, 2011)

have, but I couldn't find it. Are you on twitter? could you please tweet me the link @thebrixtonite


----------



## Daphne (May 12, 2011)

I tried that, but didn't get any results-Just some Facebook check ins. Could you or anyone else please tweet it to me? @thebrixtone


----------



## nick h. (May 12, 2011)

Brixton Hillbillies, keep your heads down. A whole fleet of police heading your way, including three gun cars.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Heading my way?


----------



## nick h. (May 12, 2011)

Up the hill.


----------



## ajdown (May 12, 2011)

What's a "gun car"?  Something a bit like a tank but faster?


----------



## nick h. (May 12, 2011)

Armed response vehicle


----------



## ajdown (May 12, 2011)

I haven't heard much noise so I'm guessing they went straight past and on into Streatham or somewhere.

Unless you know different?


----------



## nick h. (May 12, 2011)

No, I only saw them from Windrush Sq.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Brixton Hillbillies, keep your heads down. A whole fleet of police heading your way, including three gun cars.


 
Tea break probably


----------



## nick h. (May 13, 2011)

New coffee/fresh bread/sandwich shop in the arcade (near the Atlantic Road entrance) called The Breadroom. The croissants look good. It's a croissanty kind of place, very chic. Illy coffee. Wifi. Quiches. Posh magazines.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

nick h. said:


> New coffee/fresh bread/sandwich shop in the arcade (near the Atlantic Road entrance) called The Breadroom. The croissants look good. It's a croissanty kind of place, very chic. Illy coffee. Wifi. Quiches. Posh magazines.


 
Best check it out in your finest super skinnies.


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

nick h. said:


> New coffee/fresh bread/sandwich shop in the arcade (near the Atlantic Road entrance) called The Breadroom. The croissants look good. It's a croissanty kind of place, very chic. Illy coffee. Wifi. Quiches. Posh magazines.


Which arcade?


----------



## nick h. (May 13, 2011)

Market Row.


----------



## nick h. (May 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Best check it out in your finest super skinnies.



I'm having a delicious quiche and salad at an outside table, competing for space with a wobbly Strongbow drinker who occasionally meanders to Ralph's Gift Box opposite to serve a customer. Posh plate. Posh oil and and vinegar thing. I'm wifiing in my Vivienne Westwood and my Nicole Farhi.  The end is nigh.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I'm having a delicious quiche and salad at an outside table, competing for space with a wobbly Strongbow drinker who occasionally meanders to Ralph's Gift Box opposite to serve a customer. Posh plate. Posh oil and and vinegar thing. I'm wifiing in my Vivienne Westwood and my Nicole Farhi.  The end is nigh.


 
Kneecappers on the way, what's your address again?


----------



## nick h. (May 13, 2011)

I move often. I'm harder to track than Bin Laden.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2011)

there seems to be a specialist ice cream shop being fitted out in Brixton Village/Granville Arcade.  We'll be spoilt for choice for ice-creams at this rate.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I move often. I'm harder to track than Bin Laden.


 
Not to worry, Ed spilled the beans.


----------



## nick h. (May 13, 2011)

His spies are everywhere.


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, why do you think he set up this forum anyway?  Whether we like it or not we're merely cogs in his vast and insidious intelligence-gathering machine.


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2011)

The Federation Coffee guys claim four more food outlets are opening in 'Brixton Village', one a burger joint and one Japanese.

That's on top of the steak place that opened three weeks ago and which, on yesterday's form, is pretty good.

Who is going to eat all this food, bread and ice cream?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2011)

I'll do it if no one else wants to...


----------



## Private Storm (May 13, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I move often. I'm harder to track than Bin Laden.



You're sat home in your pants?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The Federation Coffee guys claim four more food outlets are opening in 'Brixton Village', one a burger joint and one Japanese.
> 
> That's on top of the steak place that opened three weeks ago and which, on yesterday's form, is pretty good.
> 
> Who is going to eat all this food, bread and ice cream?


what steak place?
what steak place?
what steak place?
what steak place?
what steak place?
WHAT STEAK PLACE?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2011)

All these new places to eat and I still end up in Phoenix Cafe today


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2011)

Oh, new Chinese takeaway opening on the Hill opposite The White Horse


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

Steak place?


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

Generic looking eating house opp Federation that does steak/chips, fish/chips, someveggiething/chips.

Had a Pale Ale *swoon* at Cornercopia and brought 2 home with me as a treat.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 13, 2011)

Got me salivating too ...mmmmm.....steak.


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what steak place?
> what steak place?
> what steak place?
> what steak place?
> ...


 

I think he means "Brixton Village Grill", which is Portuguese, and does excellent chips and pretty decent steak.  Grilled chicken and fish also nice.


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Steak place?


 
it's called grill'd and is pretty good

£5.95 for a reasonably-sized sirloin steak and chips and salad at lunch

no alcohol licence yet


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The Federation Coffee guys claim four more food outlets are opening in 'Brixton Village', one a burger joint and one Japanese.
> 
> That's on top of the steak place that opened three weeks ago and which, on yesterday's form, is pretty good.
> 
> Who is going to eat all this food, bread and ice cream?




The Islander's Kitchen, a Filipino place run by the very lovely Marguerite has closed and the rumour is will be replaced by something Indian.  Marguerite has moved to near the Satay Bar, I heard.


----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2011)

leanderman said:


> it's called grill'd and is pretty good
> 
> £5.95 for a reasonably-sized sirloin steak and chips and salad at lunch
> 
> no alcohol licence yet


 
Not the Portuguese place then?  I am confused.


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Not the Portuguese place then?  I am confused.


If its the one I'm thinking of next to BrickBox it didn't strike me as Portuguese.  Sort of generic all-bar-one-ish feel about the place, looked like it might even be part of a chain?


----------



## story (May 13, 2011)

I ate there a couple of times. Seemed family run to me. Portuguese, yes, I think.

Basic fare, done very well. 

Puds are good too.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

which one are you talking about?


----------



## story (May 13, 2011)

BTW does anyone know where I can dispose of my energy saving lightbulbs in Brixton? 


Please don't be telling me I have to go all the way to Smuggler's Way or the Outer Hebrides or something...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

bin em?


----------



## story (May 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> which one are you talking about?




The grill place next to Brick Box, with the long tables outside.


----------



## story (May 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> bin em?


 
We're not meant to do that cos of the mercury.


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

story said:


> BTW does anyone know where I can dispose of my energy saving lightbulbs in Brixton?
> 
> 
> Please don't be telling me I have to go all the way to Smuggler's Way or the Outer Hebrides or something...


Possibly in a "small electrical" recycling bin.  One on the south side of Max Roach Park corner of Brixton Road, near the back of the Academy.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2011)

story said:


> We're not meant to do that cos of the mercury.


ah sod it


----------



## nick h. (May 13, 2011)

story said:


> BTW does anyone know where I can dispose of my energy saving lightbulbs in Brixton?
> 
> 
> Please don't be telling me I have to go all the way to Smuggler's Way or the Outer Hebrides or something...



Are they classed as fluorescent/gas discharge lamps? This site says you can take them to the Sainsburys on Dog Kennel Hill  http://www.dontbinitbringit.org/app...rch_term=light+bulb&partner=default&x=27&y=16


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The Federation Coffee guys claim four more food outlets are opening in 'Brixton Village', one a burger joint and one Japanese.


 
The Japanese - green place opposite Cornercopia - run by woman who runs/ran Japanese street food place in Brick Lane (according to Ian at Cornercopia).  Not sure what that means - gaijingirl could you explain? Yakitora etc.?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2011)

Winot said:


> The Japanese - green place opposite Cornercopia - run by woman who runs/ran Japanese street food place in Brick Lane (according to Ian at Cornercopia).  Not sure what that means - gaijingirl could you explain? Yakitora etc.?


 
I was looking for the Japanese place last night and was right at Cornercopia - but didn't see it.  It's not open yet is it?  At least it wasn't last night.

I'm afraid I don't know what restaurant he is referring to in Brick Lane but if it's yakitori and street food - it will be food fried on a hot plate.  Yakitori is fried chicken... with yaki meaning fried and tori meaning chicken (and fowl in general).  Some other "yaki" foods are okonomiyaki  (lit: fried as you like it - a kind of egg/flour pancake with a filling chosen by the customer/yakiniku (fried meat)/takoyaki (fried octopus in dough balls) etc and are all kinds of food that one would buy at a yatai (street stall) in Japan or at a Japanese matsuri (festival).  Ya is one reading for the kanji for shop - eg hana = flower/s, hanaya = flowershop.  Pan = bread, panya = bakers etc.  There are many foods one would buy at a yatai but many are fried something or other... yakisakana (fried fish) being another example.  Fukuoka is particularly famed for its yatai and I once spent a very enjoyable few evenings taking in the variety and sights.  It was incredible.  

If this is what he means, hopefully they will install some hotplates - either at individual tables or a long hotplate at a counter (as is extremely common in Japan).  Otherwise they may just fry it themselves in a kitchen.  There is a culture of after work drinking in Japan called "hashigo suru" which literally means "doing the ladder".. we might call it a pub crawl.  However, unlike here, there would be a food element to each place visited.  Typically one might start at a restaurant, then on to a karaoke bar or a "snack" - which is basically a hostess bar and then lastly, in the wee hours, to a ramen or yakiniku joint.

I am a particular fan of yakisoba and yaki udon (fried noodles - buckwheat and wheat respectively) so I'll be pleased if this sort of food will be available.


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

It is the green place and its not open yet but coming soon I expect.  It doesn't look big enough to cater for many tables much less hotplates on tables.  Ian suggested that it will mostly be takeaway.  I observed some builders erecting something that looked like a small pavilion inside the place, no doubt the kitchen area which will house a hotplate.  Not nearly as interesting as observing the goings on at the Lady Pink salon though!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2011)

Many of these places in Japan are very tiny - ie no tables at all - just stools at the counter (which often does have a hotplate as I mentioned above - they cook right in front of you) - but of course this may not be the case in BV.  Either way, I'm pleased at the prospect of a new Japanese restaurant.


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

The Japanese are indeed very keen to get you involved in the cooking of your own meal.  I recall waking with a mighty hangover at an inn and being presented with a hotplate, some raw sardines, a raw egg, a bowl of rice and another of miso for breakfast. 

At the same inn that evening the dinner table comprised a hotplate and a whole squid gift-wrapped in a bamboo basket with cellophane and ribbon.

I'm all for someone else cooking for me when I go out tbh!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2011)

I remember being in a boat - off a town which  now no longer exists since the tsunami with Japanese friends who were fishing with spears for sea urchins (uni).  They caught one and plopped it on the deck of the boat - whereupon it scuttled around until they picked it up and chopped it in half.  It continued to scuttle around the table top - in 2 halves now - until they grabbed a half each and proceeded to pick the flesh out to eat there and then!


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

Such a shame that you can no longer get live African land snails in Brixton market, eh.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2011)

maybe someone will open up a snail restaurant in BV?


----------



## miss minnie (May 13, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> maybe someone will open up a snail restaurant in BV?


Heston Blumenthal perhaps?


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2011)

I was guessing that Japanese street food might mean yakatori.  Don't know for sure that'll be it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 14, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> maybe someone will open up a snail restaurant in BV?


If I stop crushing petits gris underfoot I could start a exclusive eaterie.....


----------



## gaijingirl (May 14, 2011)

Winot said:


> I was guessing that Japanese street food might mean yakatori.  Don't know for sure that'll be it.


 
oh well if it's something else, it will give me the opportunity to bang on at length about that too....


----------



## miss minnie (May 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> New coffee/fresh bread/sandwich shop in the arcade (near the Atlantic Road entrance) called The Breadroom. The croissants look good. It's a croissanty kind of place, very chic. Illy coffee. Wifi. Quiches. Posh magazines.


Bought a loaf of white "sourdough" bread there yesterday but don't rate it highly, a bit airy and lightweight, I prefer a slightly denser loaf.  Cheaper than other places but so it should be with that much air in it.  The baguettes looked good though.

Nice friendly chaps running it... French accents? Possibly Algerian?


----------



## nick h. (May 15, 2011)

Just saw the J.R. Hartley _de nos jours_ in Starbucks. He was wearing the hat.


----------



## Winot (May 15, 2011)

Is he the guy who played Colin in Rev? 

"Hello Mrs. Vicarage"


----------



## nagapie (May 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what nights the new Thai place in the Village/Arcade is open? I'm hoping it might be a few more nights than the others as it's on the outside bit of the place.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 15, 2011)

no idea but their phone number is 020 7095 8922 according to that Jay Rayner review if that helps.


----------



## nagapie (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, good idea. They're open every night, except Monday, until 9.


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2011)

Winot said:


> I was guessing that Japanese street food might mean yakatori.  Don't know for sure that'll be it.


 
Pancakes, is what I heard.


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2011)

leanderman said:


> it's called grill'd and is pretty good
> 
> £5.95 for a reasonably-sized sirloin steak and chips and salad at lunch
> 
> no alcohol licence yet


 

They had an alcohol license a few weeks ago when I went - selling Portuguese wine and beer.


----------



## Chou4555 (May 16, 2011)

OOoh. Nice photo!  Can i ask what camera you use? Was it a digital?  I'm looking round to buy a new digital camera, and so far this seems the best -(the Lumix G3)...http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_GB/Products/LUMIX+Digital+Cameras/Overview/LUMIX+G+Micro+System+Cameras/4855154/index.html but i guess I'd better go on another forum and see if i can get reviews from those who have already bought it.   I was in Brixton yesterday, shopping with my lady friend for Oxtails and Plantain.  She went her way and I went mine, but I had to wait over 30 minutes for a 432 to Anerly! Grrr!


----------



## editor (May 16, 2011)

Chou4555 said:


> OOoh. Nice photo!  Can i ask what camera you use? Was it a digital?  I'm looking round to buy a new digital camera, and so far this seems the best -(the Lumix G3)...


You've managed to mention Lumix cameras with every one of your posts, even though this thread has got nothing to do with cameras. Stop now please.


----------



## miss minnie (May 16, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Possibly in a "small electrical" recycling bin.  One on the south side of Max Roach Park corner of Brixton Road, near the back of the Academy.


I checked that bin yesterday and lightbulbs are on the 'no thanks' list


----------



## tufty79 (May 16, 2011)

http://www.wrwa.gov.uk/recycle/az_of_materials/light_bulbs.aspx
looks like wandsworth's your best bet.. http://www.wrwa.gov.uk/recycle/reuse_and_recycling_centres/smugglers_way_sw18.aspx#Materialsaccepted, sorry story


----------



## Brixton Space (May 16, 2011)

Daphne said:


> What's the link for the Facebook page?


 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brixton-Space/184550901577385


----------



## Brixton Space (May 16, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brixton-Space/184550901577385


----------



## leanderman (May 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> They had an alcohol license a few weeks ago when I went - selling Portuguese wine and beer.


 
May they just thought my wife and I had had enough to drink, so pretended not to have a licence


----------



## gaijingirl (May 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Pancakes, is what I heard.


 
so probably okonomiyaki... not exactly pancakes but they often get called that.  Japan's not exactly renowned for pancakes.


----------



## Chou4555 (May 17, 2011)

I am no spammer! Just interested in photography and don't want to pay £500 plus on a camera that turns out to be rubbish. But you're the boss, and I hear what you say!


----------



## nick h. (May 17, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I checked that bin yesterday and lightbulbs are on the 'no thanks' list


 
How about the Sainsburys one in my post?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2011)

The Japanese in BV is going to be primarily an okonomiyaki restaurant serving Osaka style okonomiyaki (as opposed to Hiroshima style) as the owner is from Osaka.  It will be called Okan (which is dialect for "mother" - used mainly by men).  She also has a place called koinoburi in Brick Lane.  The hot plate will be under the little pavilion thing - there are tables and maybe high seats for the counter also.  Was passing earlier and had a little chat with her.  She said she'd be doing a few other simple dishes that her mum taught her to make.  I'm very excited!


----------



## story (May 18, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I checked that bin yesterday and lightbulbs are on the 'no thanks' list


 


tufty79 said:


> http://www.wrwa.gov.uk/recycle/az_of_materials/light_bulbs.aspx
> looks like wandsworth's your best bet.. http://www.wrwa.gov.uk/recycle/reuse_and_recycling_centres/smugglers_way_sw18.aspx#Materialsaccepted, sorry story



Aw crap. Thanks for looking though.



nick h. said:


> How about the Sainsburys one in my post?


 
I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2011)

so heard a bit more Herne Hill gossip today.  A repeat of the Starbucks opening in the former Stardust.  3 more units in the arches to be occupied by some posh cafe/takeaway and another one to become a wooden toy shop.  Oh and Community Fitness to have another as their studio (I think that's been mentioned before?).

so no shortage of coffee in HH...


----------



## snowy_again (May 20, 2011)

Deliverance is taking 3 of the arches, with 25 mopeds driving stuff from there to stressed media executives across South London...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2011)

ah that'll be the posh cafe/takeaway thing (as it was described to me) so...

I'd not heard of Deliverance before - is it any good?  It's got an awfully large menu...


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 20, 2011)

Deliverance food is rubbish.. They try to do many things, so nothing really works


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> Deliverance food is rubbish.. They try to do many things, so nothing really works



that's what I feared.... it would be hard to be properly good and sushi AND curry AND all those other things... shame though, the menu looks quite tasty.


----------



## miss minnie (May 20, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> Deliverance food is rubbish.. They try to do many things, so nothing really works


They seriously called themselves Deliverance?


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> They seriously called themselves Deliverance?



Is pork on the menu?


----------



## nick h. (May 23, 2011)

Just been told there was an armed robbery of a house in Chaucer Road at about 2 pm.


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2011)

Really? I was passing through there then and didn't see anything. Why would you raid a house on a suburban street?


----------



## nick h. (May 23, 2011)

That's all I was told. 

I suppose if armed crims did raid a house there it could quite easily be drugs or gang related.  We don't hear about such things unless someone is shot. Even then it might not make any waves unless there's an unusual angle, e.g. a child victim. According to this there were 18 reported gun crimes in Lambeth last month. http://www.met.police.uk/crimefigures/boroughs/lx_month - mps.htm But how many have we heard about?


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Just been told there was an armed robbery of a house in Chaucer Road at about 2 pm.


 
I live very close by and saw a police tape and some officers on the corner of Railton and Chaucer Road at around 4.30.  Are you sure it wasn't the shop on Railton Road that was involved - they've had trouble there before and last time I went in I noticed they'd installed a cage around the cash desk.

I feel a bit anxious now.


----------



## nick h. (May 23, 2011)

I know nothing I'm afraid, just passing on what someone else said. Maybe the police station could tell you more?


----------



## Janh (May 24, 2011)

I saw the cop, tape and a photographer at the corner. When I asked last night the shop owner didn't know what had happened, so the shop wasn't involved.


----------



## miss minnie (May 24, 2011)

Jazz band playing 'saints come marching' in detected moving north on Brixton Road just now, missed seeing them, just caught a glimpse of the police escort.  I guess it was a jazz funeral.  Not seen one in a long time.


----------



## Mrs Redboots (May 24, 2011)

Has anybody mentioned the new ice-cream place in BV - NOT the one by the tattoo/barber shop; this is a different new one, opened last week.  I got an ice there the second day - it was lovely.  In Granville Arcade itself, near the 2nd exit on to Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2011)

Brixton's going to soon be filled with caffeine-accelerated ice cream scoffers.


----------



## vamped (May 24, 2011)

Funeral procession could be this...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13520669


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 24, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Jazz band playing 'saints come marching' in detected moving north on Brixton Road just now, missed seeing them, just caught a glimpse of the police escort.  I guess it was a jazz funeral.  Not seen one in a long time.


 

Cherry Groce's maybe?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13520669


----------



## miss minnie (May 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cherry Groce's maybe?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13520669


Maybe


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 24, 2011)

Lots of people.  *Think* it's her funeral 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lcptv-news


----------



## ajdown (May 24, 2011)

Just had a very pushy salesman at the door trying to get me to change to their free broadband service.  Took me quite a few attempts of "No, not interested thanks" against his well polished sales patter before I had to shut the door in his face.

I knew I should have stuck with my principle of never answer the door.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 24, 2011)

I bet it was talktalk. Those bastards are really pushy.


----------



## ash (May 24, 2011)

I may have had the same one earlier in the week he was very insistent on shaking my hand which I was not intereste as his Schpiel was too in my face. I had to ask him to move his hand so i could shut the door really OTT!


----------



## editor (May 24, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I bet it was talktalk. Those bastards are really pushy.


 They've just been *slammed* by OFCOM for engaging in "dishonest, misleading or deceptive conduct" :
http://www.computeractive.co.uk/ca/news/2073162/talk-talk-task-ofcom-misleading-customers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 24, 2011)

@ ash Spiel


----------



## ajdown (May 24, 2011)

He didn't once mention the name of the company, or seem to have any leaflets to give me.  I'd have gladly taken a leaflet from him to read at my leisure (and put straight in the bin once I'd shut the door) but he wanted me to get a piece of paper so he could write it all down and explain it to me.

Something definitely didn't feel right to me about it.


----------



## ash (May 24, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> @ ash Spiel


 
That looks better!! I think I was thinking of schmutter and thought it had some Yiddish conections but now I am thinking that should be smutter or shmutter?


----------



## ash (May 24, 2011)

AJ- sounds like the same guy was he a black guy 25-30 shaved head suit purple tie and black (possibly) addudas bag over his shoulder?


----------



## teuchter (May 25, 2011)

nick h. said:


> According to this there were 18 reported gun crimes in Lambeth last month. http://www.met.police.uk/crimefigures/boroughs/lx_month - mps.htm But how many have we heard about?


 
I would say we've heard about 18 of them.


----------



## ajdown (May 25, 2011)

ash said:


> AJ- sounds like the same guy was he a black guy 25-30 shaved head suit purple tie and black (possibly) addudas bag over his shoulder?


 
No, this was a white guy in a suit, with facial hair.  Didn't really notice a bag tbh.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

What colour was the suit?


----------



## ash (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What colour was the suit?



Slate with a maroon lining possibly Ted Baker or more likely Top man, a pair of M&S navy socks, aftershave may have been old spice.  (I only noted the detail - tie etc as I noticed him bothering the neighbours for aboout 15 mins after me including my elderly neighbour who probably wouldent know her wifi from her hifi - I also thought he was shifty so kept an eye on him -  and his attire !!).


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 25, 2011)

I had some very pushy ladies from Talk Talk on the doorstep the other night, wouldn't listen when I said I had an all in package that I'd just signed up for. I did end up slamming the door in their faces..


----------



## billythefish (May 25, 2011)

We had Talk Talk on our doorstep last night. It was the young black bloke with the shaved head carrying a clip-board. He used the latter to obscure his ID tag until I told him we were already with Talk Talk, and were about to cancel our service. He was already walking away before I finished my sentence.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

ash said:


> Slate with a maroon lining possibly Ted Baker or more likely Top man, a pair of M&S navy socks, aftershave may have been old spice.  (I only noted the detail - tie etc as I noticed him bothering the neighbours for aboout 15 mins after me including my elderly neighbour who probably wouldent know her wifi from her hifi - I also thought he was shifty so kept an eye on him -  and his attire !!).


 
Precise


----------



## plurker (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Precise



Indeed.

Ash, how did you note the make of his socks, were his suit trousers particularly short?


----------



## ash (May 25, 2011)

plurker said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Ash, how did you note the make of his socks, were his suit trousers particularly short?



I was being a bit facescious (yes I am sure that is also mis-spelled).  However come to think of it he did look like the short suit trousered type!!  I also feel that if your going to guess on the origins of a strangers sock then M&S is usually a good bet.


----------



## Mrs Redboots (May 26, 2011)

I had him, too.  I nearly asked whether he could read, and if so, why he had ignored the "No Hawkers" sign on the front door of our block!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

A new cake shop has opened on Coldharbour Lane. 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-formidable-cake-display-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## miss minnie (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone else get the feeling that all these cake and ice-cream shops are part of a plot by Fitness First or something?


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 27, 2011)

More cakes = expanding waistline..

Brixton Village was absolutely rammed last night. I dragged my work girlies down for dinner at Cornucopia and everywhere was packed. 

The food at Cornucopia was fantastic


----------



## leanderman (May 27, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> The food at Cornucopia was fantastic



I love it too, partly because it's so unusual and not the kind of food i would normally eat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, new Chinese takeaway opening on the Hill opposite The White Horse


 
Anyone been to this place yet?  I got something today.  Bland


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2011)

Is it in the failed crepe place?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is it in the failed crepe place?


 

Yes, the ex Dawn of the Raj, Ty Crepe and whatever else it's been since Dawn of the Raj departed


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2011)

Sunset of the Raj.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2011)

The Partition Of India
The Radcliffe Line


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Sunset of the Raj.


 


Orang Utan said:


> The Partition Of India
> The Radcliffe Line


----------



## miah-a (May 28, 2011)

What's with the heavy traffic in brixton today


----------



## fjydj (May 28, 2011)

miah-a said:


> What's with the heavy traffic in brixton today


 
its like that every weekend isnt it?... too many buses outside morleys which leads to a blocked junction at the townhall which clogs the road outside the fridge which gridlocks the next junction. or theres some road works further along.


----------



## story (May 28, 2011)

Coldharbour Lane was closed at the junction with Atlantic Road. Street fight or something. All cordoned off since about 11 o'clock this morning.

I think that's contributing to the bad traffic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2011)

Anyone know what's on fire on Brixton Hill?

seems to have been put out as smoke has smoked


----------



## nick h. (May 30, 2011)

Smoke does that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Smoke does that.


 
FFS!  

I meant to say it's disappeared


----------



## twistedAM (May 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS!
> 
> I meant to say it's disappeared



after a while it generally tends to do that too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> after a while it generally tends to do that too




Yes I know, but it disappeared very quickly so maybe the fire brigade was in attendance or someone had some fire extinguishers

aah, shut up


----------



## quimcunx (May 30, 2011)

or they closed the lid on the barbecue.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> or they closed the lid on the barbecue.


 

True, it is a bank holiday after all.  Was a big barbecue though


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone know what's on fire on Brixton Hill?
> 
> seems to have been put out as smoke has smoked


 
haha


----------



## ajdown (May 30, 2011)

miah-a said:


> What's with the heavy traffic in brixton today


 
Big fire in a block of flats down at Thornton Heath this afternoon, maybe the backlog of traffc getting round that?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 30, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Big fire in a block of flats down at Thornton Heath this afternoon


yup




			
				LFB said:
			
		

> Thornton Heath – block of flats fire
> 
> 30 May 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## nick h. (May 30, 2011)

story said:


> Coldharbour Lane was closed at the junction with Atlantic Road. Street fight or something. All cordoned off since about 11 o'clock this morning.
> 
> I think that's contributing to the bad traffic.



I'm told somebody died in this fight.


----------



## story (May 30, 2011)

Aw crap.

Seems to have been a bad few days.


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I'm told somebody died in this fight.


 
That's shocking if it's true.  Two people dead in a few days, beaten to death in central Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Not good news if true.


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2011)

That was a big lightning bolt


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2011)

Wasn't it just?


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

I certainly heard it!


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

teuchter said:


> That was a big lightning bolt


 
Big?


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 31, 2011)

Wow!! Was that thunder?  I thought it was an explosion.  Bloody hell.


----------



## story (May 31, 2011)

So where is the big rain?


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2011)

It's the beginning of the climate change apocalypse


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Big?


 
Sorry, I meant to type immeasurably humungous.


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2011)

It made the cat jump!


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Sorry, I meant to type immeasurably humungous.


 
Cheers


----------



## miss minnie (May 31, 2011)

Hmm, its Tuesday afternoon, I'm trying to work but there is a PA system and some sort of festival starting up across the road in Max Roach Park.  Thumping bass and someone testing a microphone. 

At the risk of sounding nimby, I don't have a problem when this happens on the weekends but on a Tuesday?  They could at least warn us.


----------



## ajdown (May 31, 2011)

That clap of thunder/flash of lightning you are talking about earlier, I heard/saw that at work up here by Tower Bridge.

Apparently it headed towards Croydon afterwards and continued down the A23 according to a friend who posted about walking the dog in the rain a little while after.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Sup, over 100 peeps viewing the forum! Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2011)

ajdown said:


> That clap of thunder/flash of lightning you are talking about earlier, I heard/saw that at work up here by Tower Bridge.
> 
> Apparently it headed towards Croydon afterwards and continued down the A23


 that must have been one mighty thunderbolt


----------



## editor (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sup, over 100 peeps viewing the forum! Anything I'm missing?


I Tweeted an update to the thread about the guy who got attacked outside KFC.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sup, over 100 peeps viewing the forum! Anything I'm missing?


 
a couple of murders


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> a couple of murders


 
I saw those threads, but they've been up for a good while now, and apart from the name of the deceased after the KFC incident it didn't seem like there was anything major to warrant the influx... Never mind, I'm just trying to distract myself from doing some actual work. I should go on the drag thread and moan and piss about.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

editor said:


> I Tweeted an update to the thread about the guy who got attacked outside KFC.


 
Ah, the magic of Twitter...


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

Sirens and a helicopter overhead again...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Sirens and a helicopter overhead again...


 
Was asleep when you posted Ed. Might be a road traffic accident but BBC London mentioned traffic delays on Josephine Avenue / Brixton Hill after an 'incident' last night.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was asleep when you posted Ed. Might be a road traffic accident but BBC London mentioned traffic delays on Josephine Avenue / Brixton Hill after an 'incident' last night.


 
Cordoned off at water lane this morning.

Surely not more violence?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Cordoned off at water lane this morning.
> 
> Surely not more violence?


 
Dunno. There was another nasty looking incident on Coldharbour Lane and also the BBC mentioned a serious incident down the road in Stockwell. Not seen anything, just been listening to the radio this morning.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 1, 2011)

The 'serious incident in Stockwell' was another fatal shooting, apparently.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13612354


----------



## plurker (Jun 1, 2011)

ajdown said:


> The 'serious incident in Stockwell' was another fatal shooting, apparently.


OB there this morning said they anticipated the road being closed until at least 17.00 today.  (FYI like)


EDIT:  woo, 1000 posts
*does the 'wasted life on internet' dance*


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2011)

Bloody he'll 

My mum said she had heard Brixton Water Lane had been closed off by police this morning.
Anyone know why.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 1, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Bloody he'll
> 
> My mum said she had heard Brixton Water Lane had been closed off by police this morning.
> Anyone know why.


 
gbh outside carpetright in the early hours, according to the 
unusually eloquent special constable at 11am still stopping people using water lane, even on foot


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

Jeez: 


> A teenager who left a woman with an 8in gash after slashing her neck with a kitchen knife has avoided jail.
> 
> The 16-year-old was sentenced to a two-and-a-half year youth rehabilitation order with supervision after being convicted of grievous bodily harm, when he appeared at Inner London Crown Court on Monday, May 24.
> 
> ...


http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/news/9059486.Teenager_who_slashed_woman_s_neck_avoids_jail/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Jeez:
> 
> http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/news/9059486.Teenager_who_slashed_woman_s_neck_avoids_jail/



An *8-inch* gash and he gets a slap on the wrist


----------



## story (Jun 1, 2011)

Can we have a round up of all the recent incidents please? I'm getting confused and I think I may have counted some of them twice.

I don't want to start another thread about it.

So the KFC incident last Thursday night.
The Stockwell machine gun one... when was that? Last night?
The one down the side of the barrier Block... last night? A shooting?
Brixton Water Lane... was that one or two separate incidents?

And which have resulted in deaths? 

I know the KFC one wasn't a shooting. Were all the others shootings?

So four in less than a week.

God how depressing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 1, 2011)

Five if you count the one in Stockwell.


----------



## story (Jun 1, 2011)

I did count that one Mrs magpie... so which have I missed?

Bloody hell... I thought I'd counted too many, turns out I've missed one...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 1, 2011)

1. Pole attack near KFC (fatal), 2. chain attack just near the junction of CHL and Atlantic (dunno whether fatal or not, local street rumour mill says yes). 3. Gun, clapham road/stockwell road (fatal) 4. corner of CHL/Moorlands Road (dunno whether gun or otherwise or extent of injuries) 5. Brixton Water Lane (GBH according to post here). The last three were all on the same night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2011)

story said:


> Can we have a round up of all the recent incidents please? I'm getting confused and I think I may have counted some of them twice.
> 
> I don't want to start another thread about it.
> 
> ...



Deaths with the KFC and Stockwell Road ones.

Not sure about the other two.  I'm getting confused with so many incidents.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 1, 2011)

You missed the one under the railway bridge at the CHL/Railton Road junction on Saturday morning.  That one resulted in a death.

eta: beaten to it by Mrs M


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> You missed the one under the railway bridge at the CHL/Railton Road junction on Saturday morning.  That one resulted in a death.
> 
> eta: beaten to it by Mrs M


 

oh, I think I was assuming that was the one by Editor but that's obviously the Moorlands Road one yes?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 1, 2011)

yes


----------



## story (Jun 1, 2011)

nick h. said:


> You missed the one under the railway bridge at the CHL/Railton Road junction on Saturday morning.  That one resulted in a death.
> 
> eta: beaten to it by Mrs M


 

I did miss out that one... which is odd cos I went by there just after it happened. I am becoming inured


----------



## story (Jun 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Deaths with the KFC and Stockwell Road ones.
> 
> Not sure about the other two.  *I'm getting confused with so many incidents.*


 
Me too Minnie_the_Minx, which is why I wanted a round up.

ugh


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> The Japanese in BV is going to be primarily an okonomiyaki restaurant serving Osaka style okonomiyaki (as opposed to Hiroshima style) as the owner is from Osaka.  It will be called Okan (which is dialect for "mother" - used mainly by men).  She also has a place called koinoburi in Brick Lane.  The hot plate will be under the little pavilion thing - there are tables and maybe high seats for the counter also.  Was passing earlier and had a little chat with her.  She said she'd be doing a few other simple dishes that her mum taught her to make.  I'm very excited!


I strolled over there for lunch but thought that £7-8 was a bit much.  £1 extra if you want noodles with it.  One of the options was 'cheese and sweetcorn'.

There were a few customers but I couldn't see any of the food on tables in order to make a judgement as to value so went elsewhere.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 2, 2011)

haven't had a chance to go myself yet... will do so soon I hope.  That does sound quite a lot for a dish which has pretty cheap ingredients but I'll reserve judgement till I've been there I think.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> One of the options was 'cheese and sweetcorn'.


 

Maybe her mum's from Wrexham.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> but I couldn't see any of the food on tables in order to make a judgement as to value so went elsewhere.


 
If it was a proper Japanese restaurant all the meals would be accurately represented in plastic replica form in the window.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I strolled over there for lunch but thought that £7-8 was a bit much.  £1 extra if you want noodles with it.  One of the options was 'cheese and sweetcorn'.
> 
> There were a few customers but I couldn't see any of the food on tables in order to make a judgement as to value so went elsewhere.


 

I went tonight and liked it.  The portion is big and it's very filling.  We had the special, with prawns, pork and kimchee, and a noodle dish wrapped in a thin omelette - can't remember what it was called, something soba although the noodles were wheat not soba.  We also had endamame and some stir-fried bean sprouts and okra.  I was stuffed at the end.  I don't have anything to compare it with, never having had okonomiyaki before, but my dining companion who is a massive foodie was happy.  He said the version at Abeno in C. London was a bit better, but also more expensive.  

Price-wise, it's comparable with the Thai place I'd say.  Our dish had quite a lot of prawns and pork in it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2011)

in Japan there are two traditional types of okonomiyaki - Osaka style and Hiroshima style.  Hiroshima style has fried soba noodles in it (yakisoba).  Interestingly when I spoke to the lady (who's from Osaka) she said she wouldn't be doing Hiroshima style but maybe she's changed her mind.  She also said she'd be doing some recipes of her own that her mum taught her.  Soba noodles are buckwheat noodles and are thin and beigey, brown.  Udon are the thick, white noodles made from wheat.  There are loads of other kinds of noodles in Japan such as somen which are much thinner, made from wheat and usually eaten cold in the summer months in a dipping sauce chilled with ice (omg.. they're so good on a hot day!).

Abeno is fun because you do get to cook it yourself if you want.  Also they're not always more expensive (for lunch anyway - which is when I've always gone) because you get a set meal with side dishes etc.  I've taken students to Abeno and got some good deals.  I did mention this to the lady at Okan - so it'd be good if I could do the same there.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> in Japan there are two traditional types of okonomiyaki - Osaka style and Hiroshima style.  Hiroshima style has fried soba noodles in it (yakisoba).  Interestingly when I spoke to the lady (who's from Osaka) she said she wouldn't be doing Hiroshima style but maybe she's changed her mind.  She also said she'd be doing some recipes of her own that her mum taught her.  Soba noodles are buckwheat noodles and are thin and beigey, brown.  Udon are the thick, white noodles made from wheat.  There are loads of other kinds of noodles in Japan such as somen which are much thinner, made from wheat and usually eaten cold in the summer months in a dipping sauce chilled with ice (omg.. they're so good on a hot day!).
> 
> Abeno is fun because you do get to cook it yourself if you want.  Also they're not always more expensive (for lunch anyway - which is when I've always gone) because you get a set meal with side dishes etc.  I've taken students to Abeno and got some good deals.  I did mention this to the lady at Okan - so it'd be good if I could do the same there.


 
The noodle dish wasn't okonomiyaki - it was something different.  The noodles in the dish we had were probably somen I think - definitely not udon or soba, both of which I'm familiar with.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes... like I said, she said she was going to do some home-styled recipes.  I look forward to trying it.   Only because I know you like to know about your food - endomame are peas... edamame are green soya beans, neither are endamame - I'm being a complete pedant here - it's only what I would tell my students - but then you're not studying Japanese so you're allowed to make mistakes!  Mame are beans.  Men are noodles.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks gg. It was edamame that we had - I love them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2011)

you, me, Orla and Posh!

actually you've just given me a great idea - we're just packing our camping equipment and I do worry about O's eating when we're camping - more grazing than eating - I've got some edamame in the freezer - perfect to take!  Thanks!

sometimes when i'm feeding her - mostly it's relatively "normal" food, whatever that is, but you know, fishfingers, baked beans or whatever - but other things, I just think - wow times have changed...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> you, me, Orla and Posh!
> 
> actually you've just given me a great idea - we're just packing our camping equipment and I do worry about O's eating when we're camping - more grazing than eating - I've got some edamame in the freezer - perfect to take!  Thanks!
> 
> sometimes when i'm feeding her - mostly it's relatively "normal" food, whatever that is, but you know, fishfingers, baked beans or whatever - but other things, I just think - wow times have changed...



All kids seem to love houmous - I don't think I even knew what it was until I was in my twenties!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a chat with the people who are opening the new burger place next to the Colombian butcher.  They hope to be open next week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Ms T said:


> All kids seem to love houmous - I don't think I even knew what it was until I was in my twenties!


 
ditto pesto!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2011)

Ms T said:


> All kids seem to love houmous - I don't think I even knew what it was until I was in my twenties!


 
Yes this ^ 

I trained a as chef too and never felt the houmous love


----------



## supercity (Jun 3, 2011)

Walked past Allied Carpets on Brixton Hill today. I hadn't noticed that it had closed down. Already in the window there's a Sainsbury's application for a booze licence.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 3, 2011)

Wut?  It was open the other day.    Fuck off Sainsbury.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 3, 2011)

Very quiet in the Prince Albert this afternoon.  Mind you, it might be normal as it's only the second time I've been there in 3 years.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Beehive is better.... errr.. I mean livelier in the day-time.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Wut?  It was open the other day.    Fuck off Sainsbury.



Oh...semi-edible sandwiches. Mildly excited about that.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 3, 2011)

To be honest quiet was good for us anyway.  Nice to sit in the little bit out the back, quite the little oasis.  Just got the impression that half of Urban spent every waking moment in there


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> To be honest quiet was good for us anyway.  Nice to sit in the little bit out the back, quite the little oasis.  Just got the impression that half of Urban spent every waking moment in there


 
It's lovely out back. Contrary to your impressions most Brixtonite urbans are in full-time employment and hardly in a position to hang around the Albert all day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

ajdown said:


> To be honest quiet was good for us anyway.  Nice to sit in the little bit out the back, quite the little oasis.  Just got the impression that half of Urban spent every waking moment in there


 
FFS AJ.  It's a local to a lot of them and there's sod all wrong with going in for a drink after work in the evening.  That's hardly spending every waking moment in there is it?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Oh...semi-edible sandwiches. Mildly excited about that.



Will affect the nearby Costcutters and Nisa, which are two of the best local shops I've ever lived near, especially Nisa.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

supercity said:


> Walked past Allied Carpets on Brixton Hill today. I hadn't noticed that it had closed down. Already in the window there's a Sainsbury's application for a booze licence.


 
huh?  Fucking hell.  We do not need another fucking Sainsbury's


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2011)

What with the two Tescos applications at either end of a well established and well-used parade of old-school shops (hardware, pet supplies, greengrocers etc) down the other end of Brixton Road it'll be a long line of supermarkets along both sides of the entire A23 by the time I pop my clogs.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Will affect the nearby Costcutters and Nisa, which are two of the best local shops I've ever lived near, especially Nisa.


 
I prefer Costcutters as they make more of an effort on prices and also actually stock the special offers in their flyers. But I would like to eat better than I currently do when at work so if a Sainsburys does open I'll be using it for that kind of thing.

Anyway, one opened in Streatham right close to the Med Food Stores and that still seems healthy.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2011)

Nisa stocks a lot of stuff you don't always find in local shops such as lots of vegetarian products and a really good range of teas and coffee. They also have decent yoghurt and bread that can be hard to come by. Actually you could eat quite healthily from there. When I lived closer, I would go there the night before work as it stocked more things I'd eat for lunch than the Tesco near my work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

supercity said:


> Walked past Allied Carpets on Brixton Hill today. I hadn't noticed that it had closed down. Already in the window there's a Sainsbury's application for a booze licence.


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> What with the two Tescos applications at either end of a well established and well-used parade of old-school shops (hardware, pet supplies, greengrocers etc) down the other end of Brixton Road it'll be a long line of supermarkets along both sides of the entire A23 by the time I pop my clogs.


 
Know I shouldn't say it, but I'd rather a Tesco than another Sainsbury's.  Sainsbury's outnumber Tesco in Streatham and Sainsbury's is shit anyway, much shittier than Tesco


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2011)

You never travel as far north as the Oval though, do you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You never travel as far north as the Oval though, do you?


 
Nonsense.  I went to London Zoo the other day.  That's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over the other side of the River and I went to Camberwell today

I went to Thornton Heath 2 weeks ago, and Wandsworth a few weeks ago.  I'm a right little jetsetter I am

Oh, forgot to say, I went to Oxford Street once this year as well


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2011)

So when did you last go to the Oval end of Brixton Road?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So when did you last go to the Oval end of Brixton Road?


 
I *think* it may have been around a month ago when I got the bus to Oxford Street 

Oh, and before that, went to St Thomas's.  Think that was about 2 months ago

I did used to go that way every day when I went to work in Westminster though.  Do I get any points for that?

eta:  Just remembered when I went to Oxford Street.  It was the day before the Royal Wedding, 'cos we got off the bus at Trafalgar Square and walked through the park and the crowds camping out


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

I know I shouldn't ask this, but what is your combined age?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I know I shouldn't ask this, but what is your combined age?


 

166


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

That would've been beautiful were it true.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That would've been beautiful were it true.



Didn't you know Mrs M's one of the oldest posters on here?

She's awaiting her telegram from the Queen


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't you know Mrs M's one of the oldest posters on here?
> 
> She's awaiting her telegram from the Queen


 
I did know that, but a telegram from the queen? That's impressive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I did know that, but a telegram from the queen? That's impressive.




The Palace would prefer to send congratulatory emails as it's cheaper, but they realise that most 100-year-olds are spending all their money heating their homes and therefore can't afford computers


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Palace would prefer to send congratulatory emails as it's cheaper, but they realise that most 100-year-olds are spending all their money heating their homes and therefore can't afford computers


 
 so that makes you 66. Gotcha!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> so that makes you 66. Gotcha!




no, Mrs M isn't 100 yet.  If she was, she'd have received her telegram


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Know I shouldn't say it, but I'd rather a Tesco than another Sainsbury's.  Sainsbury's outnumber Tesco in Streatham and Sainsbury's is shit anyway, much shittier than Tesco



You're mad. Costcutter own brand is better than Tesco.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> You're mad. Costcutter own brand is better than Tesco.


 
We already have a Costcutter!  If the carpet place is going to be another supermarket, I'm just saying that I'd prefer Tesco over Sainsbury's


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2011)

This extra Sainsbury's is just another sign that Brixton Hill is going to the dogs and only losers live there now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> This extra Sainsbury's is just another sign that Brixton Hill is going to the dogs and only losers live there now.


 
hang about, where do y*you* live nowadays?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2011)

supercity said:


> Walked past Allied Carpets on Brixton Hill today. I hadn't noticed that it had closed down. Already in the window there's a Sainsbury's application for a booze licence.


 
That explains why they haven't got back to me over my stair carpet!


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Palace would prefer to send congratulatory emails as it's cheaper, but they realise that most 100-year-olds are spending all their money heating their homes and therefore can't afford computers


I hear that as a special concession, Her Maj is going to pop down to an internet cafe and register on urban to post on the "Happy Birthday Mrs Magpie" thread in community.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We already have a Costcutter!  If the carpet place is going to be another supermarket, I'm just saying that I'd prefer Tesco over Sainsbury's



There's already a big shite Tesco on Acre Lane.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> This extra Sainsbury's is just another sign that Brixton Hill is going to the dogs and only losers live there now.


Oh no...it's the start of another SW2 vs SW9 war.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> There's already a big shite Tesco on Acre Lane.


 

I know, and it truly is shit.  I went the first time in years late last year and couldn't believe how shit it was!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Oh no...it's the start of another SW2 vs SW9 war.


 
SE24 vs the world


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2011)

There is stuff happening in Loughborough Junction (which I think you will find is "Brixton Borders") this weekend -

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ect-launch-Loughborough-Junction-3rd-5th-June


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> SE24 vs the world



Are you a Herne Hillbillie now? If so, how do you find your Sainsbury? At least you got decent bread shops.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Are you a Herne Hillbillie now?


 
Certainly not! I am in the respectable part of SE24 - the bit that would really rather be SE5. My supermarket is now the co-op.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> There is stuff happening in Loughborough Junction (which I think you will find is "Brixton Borders") this weekend -
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ect-launch-Loughborough-Junction-3rd-5th-June


 
Mmm yeah that's an area that's really in motion.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Mmm yeah that's an area that's really in motion.


 
Each time you make this joke it is even more halarious.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Each time you make this joke it is even more halarious.




halarious?  Is that a Camberwell thing?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds mildly Islamic to me...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 5, 2011)

Police tape and uniforms around Foxley Road this morning  Really close to Calais Street where that young lad was killed a fortnight ago.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 5, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Police tape and uniforms around Foxley Road this morning  Really close to Calais Street where that young lad was killed a fortnight ago.


 

Looks like it might be this 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13660215


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 5, 2011)

Bloody hell. I heard sirens last night that sounded close, must have been that.
D'you know I use to think friends of mine were a bit paranoid in warning their children (aged 7-10) about the dangers of gangs and crime and stuff but actually I can't blame them, it's scary.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 5, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Sounds mildly Islamic to me...


cutthroat humour


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> cutthroat humour



I see what you did there


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I see what you did there



yep, AJ put the ha in halal


----------



## billythefish (Jun 6, 2011)

Just heard three gunshots from the direction of the Tulse Hill estate :-(


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm on the TH Estate and heard nothing....

eta.. mind you it's a big estate and I'm now hearing a lot of sirens which seem to have come to a stop somewhere in the vicinity ... .


----------



## billythefish (Jun 6, 2011)

It could have been Leander Road... but sounded more like TH estate, Leander Road side.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2011)

more sirens... I'm on the other side but they're coming blasting up Tulse Hill right now...


----------



## billythefish (Jun 6, 2011)

How depressing...


----------



## MrSilly (Jun 6, 2011)

Just had the 10th police car fly past in under a minute, heading up Effra Road towards Tulse Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2011)

loads of police cars.... I hope no one is hurt.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> more sirens... I'm on the other side but they're coming blasting up Tulse Hill right now...


Tweet:



> CllrMattBennett
> Five police cars, a van and an ambulance just sped through Brixton


----------



## billythefish (Jun 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> loads of police cars.... I hope no one is hurt.


Ditto... sounds like a lot of people were in distress from the shouts and screams we could hear.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2011)

bloody hell.... even more.


----------



## MrSilly (Jun 6, 2011)

Another 3 police cars, and an ambulance and two rapid response units parked up outside Halfords - waiting for police to say it's safe?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

I can hear even more from Coldharbour Lane....


----------



## MrSilly (Jun 6, 2011)

3 more cars in the last 30 seconds - are there even this many police in all of South London?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

Another Tweet:


> BBetter B-Better / TinMan
> Literally 10 cop vehicles and 2 ambulances gone through brixton, lights flashing, in the last 7 minutes. All heading same way


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2011)

Just looked out front door - whole area of the estate is lit up by blue lights and still more coming - outside Purser House.  I'm not normally so interested by these kind of posts but it's disconcerting when it's right outside and despite being such a large estate, it's not really that often I see this.


----------



## MrSilly (Jun 6, 2011)

police car just came back for the ambulance and rapid response vehicles, headed up to Tulse Hill under blue lights


----------



## billythefish (Jun 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Just looked out front door - whole area of the estate is lit up by blue lights and still more coming - outside Purser House.  I'm not normally so interested by these kind of posts but it's disconcerting when it's right outside and despite being such a large estate, it's not really that often I see this.


 It's certainly unusual here. I thought it was someone putting out their wheelie bin to start with, then heard the shouting and realised it was something more sinister.


----------



## MrSilly (Jun 6, 2011)

From twitter:



> @itsLucyB‎ Heard 3 gunshots, guy shot on the other side of my garden wall. Reality check! #Brixton





> @itsLucyB...shot dead. 6 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhoneReply Retweet


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2011)

Depressing. Only last Wednesday Water Lane was closed off because of a bloody incident.

With the earlier shootings too, I am starting to suspect criminals feel they can act with impunity in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems that there's definitely been a murder:



> itsLucyB
> @brixtonbuzz they put a sheet over victim a while ago, can see from my garden


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Just looked out front door - whole area of the estate is lit up by blue lights and still more coming - outside Purser House.  I'm not normally so interested by these kind of posts but it's disconcerting when it's right outside and despite being such a large estate, it's not really that often I see this.



Sounds like another fatal shooting according to Twitter, unless it's just speculation

http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&xhr=t&q=tulse+hill&cp=5&pq=brixton&pf=p&sclient=psy&prmdo=1&tbm=mbl&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=tulse&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=72a772a2a386efd2&biw=1047&bih=475


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2011)

Bloody Hell


----------



## billythefish (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> It seems that there's definitely been a murder:


 Oh crap... how dreadful.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Update:





> northbriton45
> @brixtonbuzz a man was shot dead earlier this evening. Confirmed from Met. On Tulse Hill Estate, near Purser House.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Update:



So am I right in thinking that since the Kentucky incident (which is probably not a Trident case), there have now been 3 or 4 deaths in Brixton and the immediate area (ie. Stockwell/Tulse Hill)?  So 7 serious incidents iin less than 2 weeks?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So am I right in thinking that since the Kentucky incident (which is probably not a Trident case), there have now been 6 deaths in Brixton and the immediate area (ie. Stockwell/Tulse Hill)?  So 7 deaths (including Alper Pasha) in less than 2 weeks?


 
That's simply appalling. I just hope the police can get a grip, finally.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

leanderman said:


> That's simply appalling. I just hope the police can get a grip, finally.



I've just been going through thread.  Not sure there were any fatalities with the Moorlands Road incident, or with the Brixton Water Lane incident (which I've seen down as GBH).  Corner of Railton Road/CHL I've noticed was a chain attack.  So not 7 at all.  Maybe I should change it to 7 serious incidents in 2 weeks.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

The Moorlands Road incident was a stabbing/shooting, but it seems unlikely to have been fatal. 
From what I gather, the violent attack outside Brixton Village resulted in a serious injury.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> It seems that there's definitely been a murder:


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2011)

leanderman said:


> That's simply appalling. I just hope the police can get a grip, finally.


 
I'd like some reassurance that the police are taking this seriously and have a strategy for dealing with it.  I don't expect them to be able to wave a magic wand and make it go away, but I wonder whether the time has come for a public meeting at which the police could give the public some reassurance.

What do people think?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> What do people think?


 
They've put a CSO on walkabout up Brixton Hill... my mother could outrun him! Other than that, fuck all I reckon. Probably happy to stand back and let dickheads shoot the shit out of each other.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh dear. Thought I heard a lot of sirens last night, was not sure if I was dreaming or not


----------



## Greebo (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't hear or see a thing last night, but even so 

This is getting uncomfortably close.  Torn between wanting what happened last night to be on the news (instead of apparently not mattering enough) and hoping that it doesn't so that I don't have to make any "Hello, I'm still okay" calls.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Uncomfortably close??? 

How far away is acceptable?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 7, 2011)

There's something on the BBC London page - it says the shooting was on Thursday though. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13679805


----------



## netbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> I'd like some reassurance that the police are taking this seriously and have a strategy for dealing with it.  I don't expect them to be able to wave a magic wand and make it go away, but I wonder whether the time has come for a public meeting at which the police could give the public some reassurance.
> 
> What do people think?


 
There's a Lambeth CPCG meeting tonight: http://www.lambethcpcg.org.uk/

Tuesday 7 June 2011 at 6:00pm

at

The Karibu Centre,

7 Grehsam Road SW9

I might try and pop along if I can get there in time.


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Probably happy to stand back and let dickheads shoot the shit out of each other.


 
Not so good for 5 year old kids caught in the crossfire


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> Not so good for 5 year old kids caught in the crossfire



I agree. I remember the Polish nurse that got shot dead by a stray bullet a couple of years ago. 

The police and council have to do something now- and not just short-term window dressing shite, because in all the years ('93-onwards) I've been in Brixton, I don't think I've come across such a concentrated spate of deaths/serious injuries.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 7, 2011)

memespring said:


> There's a Lambeth CPCG meeting tonight: http://www.lambethcpcg.org.uk/
> 
> Tuesday 7 June 2011 at 6:00pm
> 
> ...



I hope you're going to this Winot.


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I hope you're going to this Winot.


 
Unfortunately I can't make it.  I will try to contact them in advance to raise the issue.

The latest 'monthly' crime stats on their web page seem to be for January...

Edit to add - the April report is available via the blog, just not from the front page.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Uncomfortably close???
> 
> How far away is acceptable?


 
I didn't mean that it's okay as long as it's on somebody else's doorstep.  Wherever a shooting or stabbing (or other violence) happens, it's more than bad enough.  

What I meant was that this and the Water Lane incident last week were in places I have to go through on foot and alone - and while my thoughts are with the victims, I'm also wondering about a neighbour and her family who moved onto that estate, hoping that they're okay, and I'm also rewriting which areas are relatively safe at what times.  

Yes that's selfish, but it's human. 
Sorry, back to the thread.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

From the SLP:


> A YOUNG man has been shot dead in Tulse Hill.
> 
> Police said they were called to Purser House on the Tulse Hill Estate at around 11pm yesterday (Monday) to reports of a man being shot while standing outside the block.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSilly (Jun 7, 2011)

My girlfriend reports police were on the Victoria line searching teenagers last night after the shooting.  Lots of police at Stockwell too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> They've put a CSO on walkabout up Brixton Hill... my mother could outrun him! Other than that, fuck all I reckon. Probably happy to stand back and let dickheads shoot the shit out of each other.


 
Is he on the chubby side and wearing glasses?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is he on the chubby side and wearing glasses?


 
Yeah, that's the one. Keeps sitting down and talking to me outside the pub! 

When are people going to realise what a kindle is? Fucking interupting my reading!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, that's the one. Keeps sitting down and talking to me outside the pub!
> 
> When are people going to realise what a kindle is? Fucking interupting my reading!!


 

He's been around for years.  His favourite haunt seems to be pubs/eateries

Funnily enough, I only saw a live Kindle for the first time yesterday.  Some guy outside a pub had one


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, that's the one. Keeps sitting down and talking to me outside the pub!
> 
> When are people going to realise what a kindle is? Fucking interupting my reading!!



I'd wondered where he'd gone. His beat was Blenheim Gardens estate for a long while.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I'd wondered where he'd gone. His beat was Blenheim Gardens estate for a long while.


 
Maybe he's got no garden wall to sit on now so avoids the area!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 7, 2011)

There's several TV vans and lots of people with cameras outside now - and the police of course.  I haven't spoken to my neighbours yet, several of whom have teenage sons, but I suppose we will find out what happened to a certain extent.  It's just horribly horribly sad and so pointless.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

18-year-old who died according to BBC


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 7, 2011)

Story coming up on the BBC 1 o'clock news shortly.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 7, 2011)

memespring said:


> There's a Lambeth CPCG meeting tonight: http://www.lambethcpcg.org.uk/
> 
> Tuesday 7 June 2011 at 6:00pm
> 
> ...


 
I may try to get to that.

The trouble is that the police CAN'T fix this. All they can do is respond and keep a lid on things. The real problem has to be fixed by ALL the rest of us, because by the time the police can get involved it's already too late. The only additional things that the police can do will most likely only make things worse.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> I'd like some reassurance that the police are taking this seriously and have a strategy for dealing with it.  I don't expect them to be able to wave a magic wand and make it go away, but I wonder whether the time has come for a public meeting at which the police could give the public some reassurance.
> 
> What do people think?


 
I believe that's exactly what shouldn't happen. There is a serious problem that goes far deeper than a few out of control youths. It's a problem with the way we deal with young people. It has to be since adults are responsible for how children grow up, not the children. That isn't something the police can (or should) fix. It's up to all of us.

I don't think we should be reassured. I think that's the worst thing that can happen. We need to change things, and we ALL need to look at whether there's anything we can do differently. Waiting for the police, the council, or the government to sort it all out can only work if we are prepared to live in a rigidly authoritarian police state with no privacy and precious few human rights.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Might want to try sorting out the 50% black youth unemployment rate... (from Guardian a couple of weeks ago, can't find article)


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> I believe that's exactly what shouldn't happen. There is a serious problem that goes far deeper than a few out of control youths. It's a problem with the way we deal with young people. It has to be since adults are responsible for how children grow up, not the children. That isn't something the police can (or should) fix. It's up to all of us.
> 
> I don't think we should be reassured. I think that's the worst thing that can happen. We need to change things, and we ALL need to look at whether there's anything we can do differently. Waiting for the police, the council, or the government to sort it all out can only work if we are prepared to live in a rigidly authoritarian police state with no privacy and precious few human rights.



Eric - I'd be really interested in hearing more about your ideas on this.  Do you want to start a new thread or comment here so that it doesn't get lost in the chitter chatter?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> Eric - I'd be really interested in hearing more about your ideas on this.  Do you want to start a new thread or comment here so that it doesn't get lost in the chitter chatter?


 
I've already expanded a bit on the other thread.

In chitter chatter terms, I just want to see some sign that the council see this as something that involves everyone in the area and not just a problem for the police or the youth service. That comes down to people who aren't directly affected demanding real long term solutions and not just asking to be told that the whole thing has been safely swept under the mat again.


----------



## Rosalind (Jun 7, 2011)

Radio Four afternoon reading was a short story about the lido: "To Brixton Beach".  It'll be on iplayer soon: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007vzr2


----------



## teuchter (Jun 7, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> I don't think we should be reassured. I think that's the worst thing that can happen.


 
Yup


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 7, 2011)

Now there are several fire engines etc at kfc stop.133 with a fireman at the non existent back upstairs window of the bus. Someone just said someone collapsed on the bus... dunno.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Now there are several fire engines etc at kfc stop.133 with a fireman at the non existent back upstairs window of the bus. Someone just said someone collapsed on the bus... dunno.


 

According to Twitter, someone had a baby on the bus.  On another Tweet it said someone died.  Did she die giving birth?

Someone asking why are people walking from Brixton to Streatham.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 7, 2011)

whoever it was they were obviously considering removing them through the back window.  There were more fire trucks than ambulances.  

A new life would be preferred considering the last few weeks.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems something might be going down around Camberwell way, but it could be the usual Twitter exaggerations. 

*edit: looks like it was.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2011)

Fucking hell.  It nearly all just kicked off in the market.  God knows what about but there was mass of people pushing and shoving each other.  A couple of guys from the market managed to calm things down and got the two main protagonists to walk away but I was on the verge of calling the old bill cos it looked like it was about to get nasty


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Fucking hell.  It nearly all just kicked off in the market.  God knows what about but there was mass of people pushing and shoving each other.  A couple of guys from the market managed to calm things down and got the two main protagonists to walk away but I was on the verge of calling the old bill cos it looked like it was about to get nasty


 
English cucumbers and tomatoes on sale?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> English cucumbers and tomatoes on sale?


 
  Although some of the fruit and veg guys did seem to be desparately trying to get rid of iceberg lettuce on Saturday at special offer prices!  

There's still a lot of shouting going on but seems to have calmed down now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Although some of the fruit and veg guys did seem to be desparately trying to get rid of iceberg lettuce on Saturday at special offer prices!
> 
> There's still a lot of shouting going on but seems to have calmed down now.


 
Wouldn't they have lots of stuff on sale on Saturdays to get rid of old stuff so they have fresh stuff on Monday?


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2011)

*Another Brixton high street death outside KFC?*



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> According to Twitter, someone had a baby on the bus.  On another Tweet it said someone died.  Did she die giving birth?
> 
> Someone asking why are people walking from Brixton to Streatham.


 
Unless she kicked out the back window of the bus and threw a blue police tarporline over herself. I think there has been another brixton death which hasn't made the news yet. Is this conspiracy? is there a KFC related suicide pact? What the hell is going on?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

That's some first post, Knigget. KFC suicide pact....


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2011)

What blue police tarpaulin was this?  

Although the glass from the emergency exit window was missing there was no smashed glass on the road when I went past.


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2011)

There was tarpaulin  over a body shaped body on the road. An ambulance next to the bus and then they put up a police screen. I think the fire brigade can remove the the back window of a bus without smashing it but I don't know why they needed to do that. Think they might have needed to lift the bus off someone. I am not sure how the colonel and his secret recipe are involved but I get the impression your involved in the cover up quimcunx


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2011)

Knight said:


> There was tarpaulin  over a body shaped body on the road. An ambulance next to the bus and then they put up a police screen. I think the fire brigade can remove the the back window of a bus without smashing it but I don't know why they needed to do that. Think they might have needed to lift the bus off someone. I am not sure how the colonel and his secret recipe are involved but I get the impression your involved in the cover up quimcunx


The Fire Brigade just said they had to remove someone off the bus.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2011)

Knight said:


> There was tarpaulin  over a body shaped body on the road. An ambulance next to the bus and then they put up a police screen. I think the fire brigade can remove the the back window of a bus without smashing it but I don't know why they needed to do that. Think they might have needed to lift the bus off someone. I am not sure how the colonel and his secret recipe are involved but I get the impression your involved in the cover up quimcunx



are you accusing me of being a tarpaulin?    

I've never been so insulted.  

When did you pass?  As you can see I passed about 1910/1915.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> are you accusing me of being a tarpaulin?
> 
> I've never been so insulted.
> 
> When did you pass?  As you can see I passed about 1910/1915.


 
I fucking knew it! You're a centenarian ghost!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

editor said:


> The Fire Brigade just said they had to remove someone off the bus.


 
Alive or dead?




Brixton threads have been well morbid lately.


----------



## Knight (Jun 8, 2011)

Ha ha, i passed just after that. now the the the editor is involved. Think it may be Ronald McDonald from across the road killing people outside KFC. Spreading suicide pact lies to boost sales. Colonel versus the clown, it's a good old fashion street war!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe the police screen was for the woman who was having a heart attack whilst giving birth


----------



## Pat24 (Jun 8, 2011)

apparently it was a stabbed pregnant woman having a heart attack whilst giving birth then died on the bus ...

http://beta.fishburn-hedges.co.uk/2011/06/does-the-police-have-a-duty-to-stop-the-spread-of-rumours/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2011)

Pat24 said:


> apparently it was a stabbed pregnant woman having a heart attack whilst giving birth then died on the bus ...
> 
> http://beta.fishburn-hedges.co.uk/2011/06/does-the-police-have-a-duty-to-stop-the-spread-of-rumours/



Yeah, I read that on Twitter last night and decided it was a pisstake


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

If I told you that I knew of a new club opening up in Brixton soon that was being styled like an English country manor 'with an urban twist,' would you believe me?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> If I told you that I knew of a new club opening up in Brixton soon that was being styled like an English country manor 'with an urban twist,' would you believe me?


 
I'd heard that too, and this was the headline act for the opening night -


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> If I told you that I knew of a new club opening up in Brixton soon that was being styled like an English country manor 'with an urban twist,' would you believe me?


 
If you had said 'styled like an English country manor in motion' I would have believed you.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 9, 2011)

Knight said:


> Unless she kicked out the back window of the bus and threw a blue police tarporline over herself. I think there has been another brixton death which hasn't made the news yet. Is this conspiracy? is there a KFC related suicide pact? What the hell is going on?


 
It's all down to the Illuminated Brethren of the Sacred Dogstar attempting to muscle in on the turf of the Masonic Federation of Anarcho-Syndicalist Beekeepers and take control of the Brixton low alcohol lager black market. It all kicked off when one of the Illuminate Brethren sold a 6 pack of Skol Super relabelled as Kaliber to a Norwegian tourist who turned out to be the Grand Panjandrum Without Portfolio of the Scandanavian Congress of the Knights of the Sacred Hula Hoop. As you can no doubt imagine there was an immediate reaction from the South London Chapter of the Rational Society Of Chartered Fishmongers. It all spiralled out of control from there.

Or so I'm reliably informed by Twitter.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> If I told you that I knew of a new club opening up in Brixton soon that was being styled like an English country manor 'with an urban twist,' would you believe me?


 
The urban twist being that the bouncers mug you on the way out?


----------



## Winot (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> If I told you that I knew of a new club opening up in Brixton soon that was being styled like an English country manor 'with an urban twist,' would you believe me?


 
I've heard it will be offering shooting on its own estates.


----------



## eroom (Jun 9, 2011)

Surely that's a typo at the end of the press release. Clearly they meant 'like an English country manor 'with an urban twat.''

They could audition at Brixton Village of a Saturday...


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If you had said 'styled like an English country manor in motion' I would have believed you.


It truly is happening. Opening in July.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 9, 2011)

Where?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Where?


I'll have to wait until I get the official press release. But it's definitely coming!

*orders jodhpurs


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

Good god. It's not that Electric Social place is it? It is, isn't it.

http://www.designmynight.com/blog/155-Electric-Social-New-Brixton-Bar-London


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good god. It's not that Electric Social place is it? It is, isn't it.
> 
> http://www.designmynight.com/blog/155-Electric-Social-New-Brixton-Bar-London


 
I was wondering about that place going past on the bus yesterday


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was wondering about that place going past on the bus yesterday


 
Doomed to failure. There's been about 6 places in that spot since I moved to Brixton 4 years ago (only slightly exaggerated).


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 9, 2011)

Nothing like a view of giant Tesco car park to give things an urban twist, surely. And of course Acre Lane is regularly filled with pheasant. Both sides of the equation seem to hold up perfectly well to me.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 9, 2011)

Has it been bought by Chris Eubanks?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> Nothing like a view of giant Tesco car park to give things an urban twist, surely. And of course Acre Lane is regularly filled with pheasant. Both sides of the equation seem to hold up perfectly well to me.


 
 

To be fair you can hardly see the Tesco car park behind the bank of recycling bins.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The pet shop down the Oval end of Brixton Road is closing down. Went in today and they said they're selling what they couldn't return to their suppliers and that's it. 
I wonder who's next.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The pet shop down the Oval end of Brixton Road is closing down. Went in today and they said they're selling what they couldn't return to their suppliers and that's it.
> I wonder who's next.


 
That's a shame.  They've been there for ages


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe their rates were increased SUBSTANTIALLY. 
I can't see how Tony's is going to be able to compete with Tesco tbh, not if their rates have also been increased.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good god. It's not that Electric Social place is it? It is, isn't it.
> 
> http://www.designmynight.com/blog/155-Electric-Social-New-Brixton-Bar-London


Yep! Opening in August now apparently. I'll post up the press release when I get it and feed it to the urbanz.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 9, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I believe their rates were increased SUBSTANTIALLY.
> I can't see how Tony's is going to be able to compete with Tesco tbh, not if their rates have also been increased.


 

Who decides the rates?   I wonder if there is any connection.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Yep! Opening in August now apparently. I'll post up the press release when I get it and feed it to the urbanz.



What's the longest any venue has survived in that spot? Anyone care to take a guess? The last one, Gold Coast, lasted maybe a year, year and a half?

Anyway, I can see this being marketed more towards the Clapham end of Acre Lane.... How's the Living Bah doing then? Went down there a few weeks back, still very bare and a bit cold like. Has it been decorated properly yet?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 9, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The pet shop down the Oval end of Brixton Road is closing down. Went in today and they said they're selling what they couldn't return to their suppliers and that's it.
> I wonder who's next.


 Pets Pantry?  (((my childhood)))


----------



## teuchter (Jun 9, 2011)

When they say "styled like an English Manor House" I bet that just means they are going to get some glass chandeliers and a couple of chesterfields just like 95% of all bars in London.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Anyway, I can see this being marketed more towards the Clapham end of Acre Lane.... How's the Living Bah doing then? Went down there a few weeks back, still very bare and a bit cold like. Has it been decorated properly yet?


It still looks well bleak.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 9, 2011)

teuchter said:


> When they say "styled like an English Manor House" I bet that just means they are going to get some glass chandeliers and a couple of chesterfields just like 95% of all bars in London.


 
Certainly most in the frightful Shoreditch.   Maybe they will have stuffed animals, which would perhaps make them worth a visit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2011)

editor said:


> If I told you that I knew of a new club opening up in Brixton soon that was being styled like an English country manor 'with an urban twist,' would you believe me?


 
Toffline ?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Toffline ?


 
Good one.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2011)

Old one


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I've not been here that long.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

I still have plans for Toffline.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

Do they involve pheasants and jhodpurs? They better.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Certainly most in the frightful Shoreditch.   Maybe they will have stuffed animals, which would perhaps make them worth a visit.


 
Maybe they'll have stuffed peasants instead of pheasants


----------



## nick h. (Jun 9, 2011)

Hard to believe there's any demand for this sort of thing. The locals can't even spell jodhpurs.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Hard to believe there's any demand for this sort of thing. The locals can't even spell jodhpurs.


 
Hence the demand. Dammit, I'm not a middle-class wanker aspiring to toffhood for nuffink!


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 10, 2011)

Winot said:


> I've heard it will be offering shooting on its own estates.


 
So we have mugshots of the bastards doing all the murders on our estates at last. The one with the goggles on looks a real wrong 'un.


----------



## story (Jun 10, 2011)

A goldfinch has started using the tree in my back garden as a singing post 

And our local blackbird has learned to imitate car alarms, but does so in a tuneful way


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

story said:


> And our local blackbird has learned to imitate car alarms, but does so in a tuneful way


 
I think I am familiar with his/her work


----------



## story (Jun 10, 2011)

It actually took me a while to work out it was meant to be a car alarm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

story said:


> It actually took me a while to work out it was meant to be a car alarm


 
I think the one that does the car alarm tunefully is calling to a mate who also 'tries' do do a car alarm but is made of fail


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

story said:


> A goldfinch has started using the tree in my back garden as a singing post
> 
> And our local blackbird has learned to imitate car alarms, but does so in a tuneful way


 
Be glad you don't have one of these in your garden:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Be glad you don't have one of these in your garden:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Be glad you don't have one of these in your garden:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-13725474


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Be glad you don't have one of these in your garden:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-13725474


 
ouch!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Be glad you don't have one of these in your garden:


Those camera sounds are absolutely amazing!

*this is worth a thread of its own...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Those camera sounds are absolutely amazing!
> 
> *this is worth a thread of its own...


 
I caught the show when it aired on BBC. The sad part was when the bird imitated the sounds of the loggers - chainsaws and walkie-talkies.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Those camera sounds are absolutely amazing!
> 
> *this is worth a thread of its own...


 
David Attenborough said that this was one of the high points of his career. 
Bold praise indeed! 

Excuse the Wail link but the nation voted it too 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-385372/The-nations-favourite-Attenborough-moment.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I caught the show when it aired on BBC. The sad part was when the bird imitated the sounds of the loggers - chainsaws and walkie-talkies.


 
Same as, I remember the camera shutter and chainsaws, and I think there was a car door slamming as well.

That was on quite a few years ago wasn't it


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as, I remember the camera shutter and chainsaws, and I think there was a car door slamming as well.
> 
> That was on quite a few years ago wasn't it


 
Was it? Seems to me a couple of years ago. Maybe it was a repeat.

edit - says it was filmed in 98 so yeah, probably a repeat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Was it? Seems to me a couple of years ago. Maybe it was a repeat.
> 
> edit - says it was filmed in 98 so yeah, probably a repeat.


 
Yeah, I was going to say it was nearer to 10 years ago.  Older than I thought then

Surprised it's not been repeated more often


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I was going to say it was nearer to 10 years ago.  Older than I thought then
> 
> Surprised it's not been repeated more often


 
Come to think of it the prog might have been one of those tributes to Sir Dave....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I was going to say it was nearer to 10 years ago.  Older than I thought then
> 
> Surprised it's not been repeated more often


 
It has been on a few programmes like QI and stuff. 
A lot of the Attenborough is repeated on the cable channels like Discovery.

It hurt me to hear about the US take on broadcasting some of his documentaries.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It has been on a few programmes like QI and stuff.
> A lot of the Attenborough is repeated on the cable channels like Discovery.
> 
> It hurt me to hear about the US take on broadcasting some of his documentaries.



I don't have Cable/Sky etc.

The Americans use Sigourney Weaver as narrator on some documentaries.  You read the comments on Amazon.com and the Americans all prefer David's narration


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't have Cable/Sky etc.
> 
> The Americans use Sigourney Weaver as narrator on some documentaries.  You read the comments on Amazon.com and the Americans all prefer David's narration


 
 I know....

It would be like Omar Little being dubbed over by Joe Pasquale to make The Wire more palatable to a British audience


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know....
> 
> It would be like Omar Little being dubbed over by Joe Pasquale to make The Wire more palatable to a British audience


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> David Attenborough said that this was one of the high points of his career.
> Bold praise indeed!
> 
> Excuse the Wail link but the nation voted it too
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-385372/The-nations-favourite-Attenborough-moment.html


I've started a new thread here as this is going waaaay off topic for Brixton!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-lyre-bird-and-its-camera-shutter-impressions


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I've started a new thread here as this is going waaaay off topic for Brixton!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-lyre-bird-and-its-camera-shutter-impressions


 
Do you think it warranted it's own thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you think it warranted it's own thread


 

Not sure how this spilled over to Brixton!

There's obviously people that have never seen/heard it so a new thread probably is warranted, even though it was discussed in the favourite bird thread in 2006


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

dp


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you think it warranted it's own thread


 Definitely. And nearly a hundred people have enjoyed it already.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anybody spotted any Lyre Birds in Brockwell Park?  Or have the Parakeets scared them all away?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Has anybody spotted any Lyre Birds in Brockwell Park?  Or have the Parakeets scared them all away?


 

I spotted one in the Natural History Museum the other week.


























It was dead though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Has anybody spotted any Lyre Birds in Brockwell Park?  Or have the Parakeets scared them all away?


 
The Lyre Bird would not last 5 minutes on the mean streets of Brixton. 
Look at this bird coming out of the House of Bottles on Coldharbour Lane for example:


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Lyre Bird would not last 5 minutes on the mean streets of Brixton.
> Look at this bird coming out of the House of Bottles on Coldharbour Lane for example:


Lyre bird would clear the street with it's sirens-and-gunshot imitation.  And make a packet beat-boxing on the corner of CHL.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Lyre bird would clear the street with it's sirens-and-gunshot imitation.  And make a packet beat-boxing on the corner of CHL.


 

Great idea.  Maybe Lambeth Council could import some and hire them


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Importing Lyre Birds to Brixton. 
This needs another thread of it's own or possible a blog.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Importing Lyre Birds to Brixton.
> This needs another thread of it's own or possible a blog.


 
I dare you to start another Lyre Bird thread.  Editor's probably watching you

I wonder if Lyre Birds can say skunk and weed?  Might be considered entrapment


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I dare you to start another Lyre Bird thread.  Editor's probably watching you



Start a thread about a bird that copies sounds copying a thread about a bird that copies sounds?


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Start a thread about a bird that copies sounds copying a thread about a bird that copies sounds?


Pogofish might die of recursion.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Pogofish might die of recursion.


 
He misses the sport (((pogo)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Start a thread about a bird that copies sounds copying a thread about a bird that copies sounds?


 
You've confused me now.

Anyway, this is what will happen if you start a thread about a bird that copies sounds copying a thread about a bird that copies sounds (I reckon)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2011)

baby on the loose - haven't got time for a search... what's the name of that hairdresser down opp the old Tangeir (sic) and is it any good?  A bit reluctant to go to the famous Juan as I'll cry if I lose too much hair.  I need a good cut and some kind of grey covering colour - pref highlights...


----------



## Spark (Jun 10, 2011)

Tidy hair. I like them and they're cheaper than juan


----------



## story (Jun 10, 2011)

Why are you wanting a hairdresser of you've lost a baby?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Spark said:


> Tidy hair. I like them and they're cheaper than juan


 
great thanks...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2011)

Rediscovering London's lost rivers (including the Effra) on BBC news soon


----------



## Greebo (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh. Thanks for that.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 12, 2011)

If anyone heard a massive boom emanating from central Brixton today sometime around 10:30am it was a digger meeting the railway bridge.  Said digger was being transported on a lorry, the driver of which not only failed to take the height of his load into account but failed to stop.  

The whole of the farmer's market turned to see what the loud noise was, chap serving at the stall I was at saw it and estimated the digger to be a £30k write-off.

Police arrived pretty quickly and I daresay they would notify whoever maintains the bridge.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw a tweet that there is a car boot sale at Brockwell Park today.  Anyone have more info like time and exact location?


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I saw a tweet that there is a car boot sale at Brockwell Park today.  Anyone have more info like time and exact location?


 9am-1pm. Next one, July 10th.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2011)

It's in the car park next to the lido... all info here... 

http://madforbrockwellpark.com/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> If anyone heard a massive boom emanating from central Brixton today sometime around 10:30am it was a digger meeting the railway bridge.  Said digger was being transported on a lorry, the driver of which not only failed to take the height of his load into account but failed to stop.
> 
> The whole of the farmer's market turned to see what the loud noise was, chap serving at the stall I was at saw it and estimated the digger to be a £30k write-off.
> 
> Police arrived pretty quickly and I daresay they would notify whoever maintains the bridge.



We heard it and thought it was thunder.  I googled bridge strike brixton and the first result was this!

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/photos/coldharbour-bridge-crash.html


 Sept 2007


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 12, 2011)

editor said:


> 9am-1pm. Next one, July 10th.


 


gaijingirl said:


> It's in the car park next to the lido... all info here...
> 
> http://madforbrockwellpark.com/


Ah, ok thanks for that. 

Was pissing down at 10am today, not ideal for browsing bric-a-brac in a soggy park.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> We heard it and thought it was thunder.  I googled bridge strike brixton and the first result was this!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/photos/coldharbour-bridge-crash.html
> 
> ...


Lol!  This morning's lorry was under the bridge on Brixton Road.   It was incredible that the driver didn't even stop!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2011)

Probably too busy following the pratnav.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 13, 2011)

A new planning application has been lodged for the bomb site at 85 Brixton Hill/Josephine Avenue 

Seems to be about the 15th attempt by the owner, in a battle dating back to the 1980s.

I am unqualified to judge the merit of the latest plans, but it would be nice to see that plot tidied up.


----------



## story (Jun 14, 2011)

Lots of sirens twice tonight so far.


----------



## BrixtonAussie (Jun 14, 2011)

leanderman said:


> A new planning application has been lodged for the bomb site at 85 Brixton Hill/Josephine Avenue
> 
> Seems to be about the 15th attempt by the owner, in a battle dating back to the 1980s.
> 
> I am unqualified to judge the merit of the latest plans, but it would be nice to see that plot tidied up.



Being a resident in the block next to this space I agree it would be good for it to be cleaned up and better use made of it but not as proposed by the developer involved.  At the opposite end of the row is a modern extension that is completely out of keeping with the area and the proposal for the vacant space is for something far worse and with loads more small flats. The plans will again be objected to vigorously by the other owners in the block and it will be stopped once again leaving the block to be left as an eyesore. The developer/owner involved has no intention of participating in discussions about better ideas or even allowing it to be kept tidy. He's put up the ugly fence to prevent anyone caring for the area and keeping it nice. He thinks making it as unsightly as possible will help his cause but in reality is making the other owners dig their heels in more. Ridiculous standoff will continue.


----------



## Winot (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the kind of situation that makes me think a tax on empty land would be a good idea.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 14, 2011)

BrixtonAussie said:


> ... help his cause but in reality is making the other owners dig their heels in more. Ridiculous standoff will continue.


 
What is the solution then? 

A proposal for fewer flats?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 14, 2011)

Curry's waste removal vans have started working at 6.30 in the mornings again...


----------



## nick h. (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah, the Biffa alarm clock! My gf missed it so much when she went to work abroad that I bought her this.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2011)

I've taken a look at the proposal for 85 Brixton Hill. The design follows the massing and front elevation of the neighbouring terrace exactly - the same facade height, roofline and rear extension.



It has 6 floors instead of the 5 of the adjoining 6 - as shown in this section:



They've crammed _eight_ flats into it . A 1-bed and a studio in the basement. A 2-bed on the ground floor. Then 1-beds on the upper floors. They're pokey as hell, but given that the previous application got _nine_ in the same envelope, this is an improvement.

That previous application was turned down because it was a)Seriously pokey b)Built on Rush Common land (a cycle storage shed) and c)Didn't look like its neighbouring building

b) and c) have been addressed in this application (the proposal now matches materials, finish and window arrangment on the main facades, the cycle storage is now fenced rather than built up)

a) has been partly addressed, by the reduction in number of flats and by the provision of a rather grim-looking open-air "amenity" space in the middle of the building on the top floor.

I'm currently checking flat sizes and provision against the UDP, as this is the only realistic way of opposing the development now. If they just matched the existing floor-to-floor heights and made it 5 flats, then they'd be humanely sized and it would sail through planning. Greedy fuckers.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 14, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Ah, the Biffa alarm clock! My gf missed it so much when she went to work abroad that I bought her this.



"This vehicle is reversing" has become part of my morning dreams. Thing is, LBL Environmental Health had rectified it all last year, and got them to agree to do it at more sensible times, I guess the manager has changed, so I need to contact EH again.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I'm currently checking flat sizes and provision against the UDP, as this is the only realistic way of opposing the development now. If they just matched the existing floor-to-floor heights and made it 5 flats, then they'd be humanely sized and it would sail through planning. Greedy fuckers.


 
The flats _scrape_ past the London Plan minimum space standards. By fractions of a square meter in most cases. What stingey standards 

To sum up, I don't think there are any strong material objections that can be made against the scheme. It's more pokey flats for singles/couples, with cramped layouts, narrow corridors, rooms without views, and low ceilings. But it's within the standards set by the Mayor and Lambeth. It matches its neighbouring buildings. I expect permission to be granted.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 14, 2011)

Might have missed it having been away a few days but did anyone mention the new 'hand car wash' going up in the old petrol station space outside the Barrier Block?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The flats _scrape_ past the London Plan minimum space standards. By fractions of a square meter ... I expect permission to be granted.



Thanks for that excellent analysis. It's certainly greedy. 

But at least it holds out the prospect of a real bombsite finally being smartened up.

This 'ridiculous stand-off' has gone on too long.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2011)

BrixtonAussie said:


> Being a resident in the block next to this space I agree it would be good for it to be cleaned up and better use made of it but not as proposed by the developer involved.  At the opposite end of the row is a modern extension that is completely out of keeping with the area and the proposal for the vacant space is for something far worse and with loads more small flats. The plans will again be objected to vigorously by the other owners in the block and it will be stopped once again leaving the block to be left as an eyesore. The developer/owner involved has no intention of participating in discussions about better ideas or even allowing it to be kept tidy. He's put up the ugly fence to prevent anyone caring for the area and keeping it nice. He thinks making it as unsightly as possible will help his cause but in reality is making the other owners dig their heels in more. Ridiculous standoff will continue.


 


leanderman said:


> A new planning application has been lodged for the bomb site at 85 Brixton Hill/Josephine Avenue
> 
> Seems to be about the 15th attempt by the owner, in a battle dating back to the 1980s.
> 
> I am unqualified to judge the merit of the latest plans, but it would be nice to see that plot tidied up.


 


Crispy said:


> I've taken a look at the proposal for 85 Brixton Hill. The design follows the massing and front elevation of the neighbouring terrace exactly - the same facade height, roofline and rear extension.
> 
> View attachment 15785
> 
> ...



Is that the bit of land facing *onto *Brixton Hill?

My friend used to own most of the house on the end.  Had to get rid of it after living there over 30 years because whoever owned that bit of land was trying to get £10,000 off him (party wall issues) or propping his property up or something.  He couldn't afford it though.

He bought the whole house in the 70s for little over £20k but sold the top floors off over time


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Might have missed it having been away a few days but did anyone mention the new 'hand car wash' going up in the old petrol station space outside the Barrier Block?


I've already mentioned it - they've been working on it for some time and have swathed the site in concrete and added another Statag-esque run of high security fencing.

Edit to add: they've just crowned it with a really tacky plastic sign, put up at a wonky angle. Goes a treat with the illegal billboard.

(do they need planning permission for a big street sign?)


----------



## ajdown (Jun 14, 2011)

Must have missed it over the weekend then.  I was driving past (well in the queue) as they were balancing precariously up a ladder trying to beat the sign into submission.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Must have missed it over the weekend then.  I was driving past (well in the queue) as they were balancing precariously up a ladder trying to beat the sign into submission.


They way they erected that sign was pure comedy. I took some pics because it was such a hilariously incompetent bodge job. I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Brockwell Park win


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2011)

Several fire brigade engines were in Electric Lane between CHL and Electric Avenue at about 12:30 this afternoon. The road was taped off and ladders were put up onto the roof above the Arcade entrance.

Everyone seemed quite cheerful about it, and there was no smoke. 

Maybe one of those cherry foxes went a-roamin' and got stuck somewhere.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 15, 2011)

Small fire on the roof above Reliance Arcade. There's a gas cylinder up there, hence the road closure.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 16, 2011)

Apparently someone has lost a chicken. Details below. 

http://yfrog.com/gypbjxdj


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Apparently someone has lost a chicken. Details below.
> 
> http://yfrog.com/gypbjxdj


 
I had a really nice jambalaya yesterday. 

Using frozen chicken, honest.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2011)

A particularly noisy police helicopter has just gone overhead.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 16, 2011)

Noisy low-flying one has been circling around Norwood for the last 25mins


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 16, 2011)

They won't find the chicken that way. The noise will scare it off.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Apparently someone has lost a chicken. Details below.
> 
> http://yfrog.com/gypbjxdj


 
Bit naive... surely: eaten by foxes?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't like the sound of that thunderstorm out there... rain's not too nice either.

Nice to see the idiot standing up on the roof across the road with an umbrella watching it...


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 16, 2011)

Started raining just as I went out to the shop.   

It sounds a fairly lame one.  What's not to like?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Started raining just as I went out to the shop.
> 
> It sounds a fairly lame one.  What's not to like?


 

It's lovely isn't it.  I'm sitting here with a big grin on my face


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Lightning and thunder and lashing rain. Good thing I'm indoors.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm loving it!


----------



## ajdown (Jun 16, 2011)

Me and thunderstorms are not the best of friends, particularly this close to bedtime.  At least there hasn't been a power cu


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 16, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Me and thunderstorms are not the best of friends, particularly this close to bedtime.


 
There's nothing like laying in bed watching the sky flash and the thunder thundering.  Brilliant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> There's nothing like laying in bed watching the sky flash and the thunder thundering.  Brilliant.


 

Sitting outside on a porch is better though


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sitting outside on a porch is better though


I just have to content myself with sitting in the bay window, overlooking the park, with a glass of chilled white wine.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sitting outside on a porch is better though



Arn't you getting wet though?  Saying that,  my other halfs standing by the open balcany door.  Thinks it's stopping now.  Booo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Arn't you getting wet though?  Saying that,  my other halfs standing by the open balcany door.  Thinks it's stopping now.  Booo




I'm not on a porch or balcony as I don't have one, but that's where I'd *like* to be  



miss minnie said:


> I just have to content myself with sitting in the bay window, overlooking the park, with a glass of chilled white wine.



I'm jealous.  Does it smell nice and green?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2011)

When the first rumble started I rushed out because it sounded like someone was nicking my wheelie bin


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When the first rumble started I rushed out because it sounded like someone was nicking my wheelie bin


 
Spoken like a genuine Olde Person.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm jealous.  Does it smell nice and green?


Yes.  Both the park and the wine.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Spoken like a genuine Olde Person.


 Who's had her bin nicked before. It was a nightmare getting a new one off the council.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely stormy skies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2011)

I belive you Mrs M.  Mine was nicked years ago.

Have you not painted your house number on it?  That's what loads of people seem to do


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Who's had her bin nicked before. It was a nightmare getting a new one off the council.


 
Sorry to hear that. I've had the opposite problem, we had a bin too many!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Who's had her bin nicked before. It was a nightmare getting a new one off the council.



When I was a kid, my parents had their bins nicked so my dad painted the house address on in bright yellow gloss. And a very nice job he did too!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I belive you Mrs M.  Mine was nicked years ago.
> 
> Have you not painted your house number on it?  That's what loads of people seem to do


 I got stick on numbers from Poundland. The nicked bin had the number on in day-glo nail varnish!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I got stick on numbers from Poundland. The nicked bin had the number on in day-glo nail varnish!


 
Oh, do they still do some?  Might get some for my bin.  Has to be neater than paint, although if they're easily removeable, maybe not a good idea


----------



## leanderman (Jun 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, do they still do some?  Might get some for my bin.  Has to be neater than paint, although if they're easily removeable, maybe not a good idea



Mine has stayed on, but they do have a rather nasty floral design.


----------



## Janh (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow space station just flew overhead!
ISS tracker


----------



## Winot (Jun 17, 2011)

Janh said:


> Wow space station just flew overhead!
> ISS tracker


 
Makes a change from the helicopter I suppose.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 17, 2011)

I wonder if it spotted the missing chicken?  Or the missing wheelie bins?


----------



## Janh (Jun 17, 2011)

It'll be visible again tonight - cloud permitting - at 53 mins past midnight arriving in the west progressing eastwards. Make a date.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 17, 2011)

The space station I hope, not the chicken.


----------



## Winot (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## miss minnie (Jun 17, 2011)

...


----------



## gabi (Jun 17, 2011)

Janh said:


> It'll be visible again tonight - cloud permitting - at 19 mins past midnight arriving in the west progressing eastwards. Make a date.


 
It's going to be torrential rain in brixton all night allegedly so not much chance


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 17, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I wonder if it spotted the missing chicken?  Or the missing wheelie bins?


 
Are the two things perhaps connected. Is the chicken in hiding after stealing the wheelie bins as part of a fiendish plot to exterminate the entire human race, or have aliens abducted both as part of an experiment to see if there is any possibility of intelligent life evolving on Planet Earth?


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 17, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Are the two things perhaps connected. Is the chicken in hiding after stealing the wheelie bins as part of a fiendish plot to exterminate the entire human race, or have aliens abducted both as part of an experiment to see if there is any possibility of intelligent life evolving on Planet Earth?


Quite possibly.  The ISS and tractor beams are also implicated.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 18, 2011)

It's certainly something very strange. First a cat goes missing, then it's found again, then a chicken goes missing, and some wheelie bins, then another cat and a puppy. We still haven't found either that damn Higgs boson or the missing 23% of the matter in the universe. I've checked down the back of the sofa, and there's no livestock, no wheelie bins, and a maximum of 0.7% of the matter in the universe in the form of dust. Quite frankly I'm mystified. It's probably something to do with the International Zoroastrian Conspiracy we hear so little about.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 18, 2011)

We lost contact with fogbat when he was on a bus between brixton and peckham but it was a happy ending.  Not like for that chicken. 


Anyone know if anything is on at the Albert tonight or if it might be quiet or can anyone suggest a pub to take a couple of northerners who don't know better that won't be horrendous?


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw a rather large tour group being shown around Brixton. It was quite funny because a number of us stopped to look at them (in disbelief) as they were looking at us (as specimens of the local population).

I took a photo with my shit camera phone.


----------



## gabi (Jun 20, 2011)

you see loadsa these tour groups recently.. lotsa euro school groups too. tis very weird.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> I saw a rather large tour group being shown around Brixton. It was quite funny because a number of us stopped to look at them (in disbelief) as they were looking at us (as specimens of the local population).
> 
> I took a photo with my shit camera phone.View attachment 15887


 

We're the native Hill Tribes of London you see.  Next they'll be buying our tribal headgear


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

I met an American couple (working in London) who had come over to Brixton Village mainly to drink a coffee at Federation!


----------



## Winot (Jun 20, 2011)

And I met a family who had been down more than once from Liverpool to eat pizza at Franco Mancas.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We're the native Hill Tribes of London you see.  Next they'll be buying our tribal headgear


That'll be those baseball caps with "SW9" and "SW2" on them I suppose?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> I saw a rather large tour group being shown around Brixton. It was quite funny because a number of us stopped to look at them (in disbelief) as they were looking at us (as specimens of the local population).



Awesome  

I had this once in the George SE1. Was having an afternoon summer pint in the courtyard and reading. Suddenly felt eyes on me and looked up to find a dozen Asian tourists pointing cameras at me. It was slightly unsettling but also amusing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> That'll be those baseball caps with "SW9" and "SW2" on them I suppose?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Awesome
> 
> I had this once in the George SE1. Was having an afternoon summer pint in the courtyard and reading. Suddenly felt eyes on me and looked up to find a dozen Asian tourists pointing cameras at me. It was slightly unsettling but also amusing


 
That's understandable though as it's a famous pub

oh no, they'll be taking pictures of you lot in The Albert next!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's understandable though as it's a famous pub


 
I know, it was just a bit spooky to look up to a row of SLRs all pointed at you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know, it was just a bit spooky to look up to a row of SLRs all pointed at you.


 

Did you charge them?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you charge them?


 
No, I mumbled something like 'good afternoon' and then tried to look like I was reading again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, I mumbled something like 'good afternoon' and then tried to look like I was reading again


 

They probably thought you were a rare creature indeed.  A polite Londoner 

Give it a week, you'll probably be posted on photo pages everywhere labelled "polite Londoner"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They probably thought you were a rare creature indeed.  A polite Londoner
> 
> Give it a week, you'll probably be posted on photo pages everywhere labelled "polite Londoner"


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 20, 2011)

bloody hell just heard sirens and and big metally crunk. Car chase down the hill just ended with the chased car on the pavement facing up the hill.  one guy on the floor being arrested.  Don't think anyone hurt.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> bloody hell just heard sirens and and big metally crunk. Car chase down the hill just ended with the chased car on the pavement facing up the hill.  one guy on the floor being arrested.  Don't think anyone hurt.


 I hope we'll be able to see that on "Cars! Cops! Chases" Crims!" on TV soon.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Filmed it from my fixie on me tablet innit.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm always struck by how many police/emergency vehicles  turn out for stuff.  Maybe it was more than a joyrider incident.  The crashed car is now smoking.

e2a Now an ambulance has taken the guy away after putting on a neck brace.  And two fire engines even though the smoke has dissipated.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 21, 2011)

Edit: Saw it from the bus, between Jebb Avenue and New Park Road, I assume, due to the section of demolished wall and oil stain on the pavement?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yep.



I've just walked back from the top of the Hill and didn't notice anything.  Or is it the other side of the road?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 21, 2011)

It's on the opposite side of the road from the prison, just up from Somers Road.  Long length of wall knackered, can't miss it.


----------



## supercity (Jun 23, 2011)

Bastard of the week is the person who ripped the rubber strips out of my poor old car's windscreen wiper blades and left them on the pavement. The metal stiffening strip was removed, which left me wondering if they were nicked as weapons or car-burgling tools. Either way it meant an unexpected trip to Halfords. Turds.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just had my hair cut by Mark McCarthy of the Wonder Stuff. He's working at the hairdresser/tattooist next to Franco Manca.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I've just had my hair cut by Mark McCarthy of the Wonder Stuff. He's working at the hairdresser/tattooist next to Franco Manca.


Ah, the one run by a fucking arrogant wanker? I'd never recommend them to anyone now.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 23, 2011)

You're not really qualified to be recommending hairdressers though.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2011)

zing


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I've just had my hair cut by Mark McCarthy of the Wonder Stuff. He's working at the hairdresser/tattooist next to Franco Manca.


 
See, the fact that the guy had been in The Wonder Stuff with Miles Hunt, the original "man who is his own rhyming slang", would put me off.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 23, 2011)

Just as well I didn't know anything about the band until I googled it after the haircut.   The music's a bit forgettable.  But the haircut was just how I wanted it.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> You're not really qualified to be recommending hairdressers though.


I don't need to be a regular patron to be in a position to advise my friends to avoid a business run by an arrogant arse with an attitude problem.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 23, 2011)

Here we go.

I humbly apologise for daring to patronise a business against which you have declared a fatwa.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I humbly apologise for daring to patronise a business against which you have declared a fatwa.


No need to apologise: it's how bulletin boards work! You post up something and people can express an opinion about what you've written. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## nick h. (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't need to be a regular patron to be in a position to advise my friends to avoid a business run by *an arrogant arse with an attitude problem*.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> ---


Grow up nick, ffs.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2011)

EDIT: actually, no


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 23, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Just as well I didn't know anything about the band until I googled it after the haircut.   The music's a bit forgettable.  But the haircut was just how I wanted it.



One of these is a barber?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> No need to apologise: it's how bulletin boards work! You post up something and people can express an opinion about what you've written. Amazing, isn't it?


 
Not really. But going completely on brief looks and hearsay, that place is full of fuckng tosspots.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

If anyone is heading up the hill can they nip into nisa and get me some snouts.  Payment on delivery.  Cheers in advance.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

Next time, hun.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

hmph.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

You can come down for a spliff?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah.  I'm off to bed.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

off you fuck then.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Met a lovely old chap called Barry at the bus stop. He has been living near our place since 1949 and full of enthusiasm about Brixton. Telling me about the park and his cats and stuff. Really cheered up my morning.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 24, 2011)

One of the brothers who live in Norman House?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> One of the brothers who live in Norman House?


 
Don't think so, possible?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Seems Acre Lane is part closed (crash) at the moment.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

You in the Albert then? Might drop by for a pint myself in an hour or so.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You in the Albert then? Might drop by for a pint myself in an hour or so.



If you're not able for the main course nipping to the shop for me,  you're not able for pudding the albert.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You in the Albert then? Might drop by for a pint myself in an hour or so.


 
Yeah matey. Will stop in for a quick one. 
PM on way


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> If you're not able for the main course nipping to the shop for me,  you're not able for pudding the albert.


 
Bustedtofuck


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

Fuck off, quimcox, a man's got a right to drink on a Friday!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bustedtofuck


 
I'm afraid TruXta can't come out to play tonight.  He is busy doing his chores.  I've given him extra for swearing.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

Chores, bores, there's beer to be drank/drunk/had, woman!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

Right! I'm gonna come down there and haul you out by your ear in front of all your little friends.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

I dare you. In fact I double-dare you. anyway I don't have any friends who'll be in the albert. not counting my imaginary friends.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

*scours ugly mug thread* 


Badgers, you got a goatee these days?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Scared now 

In other news traffic is shit through Clapham, hopefully Albert by 7pm, could be half past....


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

I might actually pop in, see you tremble.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *scours ugly mug thread*
> 
> 
> Badgers, you got a goatee these days?


 
No comment 

/scared


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

I am the one with the dreads tinkering with the AV equipment. See you there for a beef burger and an expensive pint


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am the one with the dreads tinkering with the AV equipment. See you there for a beef burger and an expensive pint


 


Should be in the albert tonight too, if I can get hold of people (left my phone at work )


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Made it just with a diversion on the bus. 

Hello?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

yo biatch.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Where you at bitch?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

ain't telling. hide and seek motherfucker.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

I am buying you a beer. 
Can't at the moment though.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2011)

oh, i'm going to the hoot. sorry


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2011)

It's probably just me DJing tonight at the Albert so you can just about insist that I play a song you like.

I'll be there from 10pm.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Hoot? 

I am confused and lonely now


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2011)

the hob


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2011)

It's the hoot now. It's de-hobified.

I don't like it much there, tbh.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> One of these is a barber?



Not sure whether he's in that one.  Maybe he's second from the left. The line-up has changed a lot. He's definitely in this one, second from the right.  http://www.musicomh.com/music/features/wonder-stuff_0905.htm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Fun


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

Missed you.  I was sat in the corner scanning the room for two likely fellas.  Did you not spot me?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

LIAR. We were by the door. What corner were you in?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fun


 
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> LIAR. We were by the door. What corner were you in?



The opposite one. 

How many women did you approach with the word ''quimmy.....?''


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

None. I thought you're a bloke.... ??!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> None. I thought you're a bloke.... ??!!!


 
So how many blokes did you approach?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

More than I'd admit to.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers will tell me.  He's had a few drinks.  *PMs*


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheat.


----------



## ash (Jun 24, 2011)

Group of 'Claphamites' spotted migrating down Ferndale rd wearing tennis whites, head bands etc at least 20 of the tossers   - scary stuff last spotted heading towards Clapham!!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 25, 2011)

why have you not given us your thoughts on Brixton Space, as kind of promised on June 22?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to go to the Grand Union for a birthday party tonight. Apparently if I get there after 8, can only do around 9.30, I might have to queue. Really?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes. Prepare for the worst. It really is a shit-hole on weekends.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm hoping not being able to get in might be an excuse not to go.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 25, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I'm hoping not being able to get in might be an excuse not to go.


 
  fair enough.  I miss when I lived across from there and the wonderful little beer garden was a secret behind the bleurgh tiled facade. 


Right I'm bored and now it's sunny.  Someone tell me to get dressed and go out.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 25, 2011)

You should pop to the shop.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 25, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> You should pop to the shop.


 
Popping to the shop is beneath me. That's TruXta's job. 

When I'm thinking of the things I need or want to do in the house and outside on a Friday night I should write them down so I don't forget them on Saturday until 9pm and too late.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 25, 2011)

Two green bananas and a jar of Vegemite. Gotcha.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I'm hoping not being able to get in might be an excuse not to go.


 
I should be at the same place!  Big day with the in-laws tomorrow though, so not sure I will make it - a hangover will only make it all so much worse.  If you do go, please pass my best to the birthday girl.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 25, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I should be at the same place!  Big day with the in-laws tomorrow though, so not sure I will make it - a hangover will only make it all so much worse.  If you do go, please pass my best to the birthday girl.



I am reliant on mr nags returning from a friend's birthday drinks by 9. Chances are slim.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2011)

shame.. if I knew you were going I might be more tempted.  The venue does put me off though.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 26, 2011)

Didn't go in, the queue was too long so just went straight home. 

No water at the paddling pool this morning. They're hoping to get the pumps on but no chance of the pool filling. Bit of a fail.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone after a copy of the Saturday Guardian? We have a spare


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Didn't go in, the queue was too long so just went straight home.


 
Saved yourself a night of curses and evil thoughts there... We were at the Duke of Edinburgh, was great craic in the beer garden. The place was rammed full of Colombians on the one hand and a couple of roller derby teams on the other.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Didn't go in, the queue was too long so just went straight home.
> 
> No water at the paddling pool this morning. They're hoping to get the pumps on but no chance of the pool filling. Bit of a fail.


 
none this afternoon either - on the hottest day in ages - what a total let down.  Usually at least the lazy river is working (as per yesterday).  The pool never fills, by the way, it's designed just to perpetually drain.  Mind you that being said, I've hardly seen it on at all since it opened.  It's a bit disappointing - actually very disappointing really.  So far we haven't minded as I prefer gaijinbaby to play in the lazy river bit anyway - less hectic - but today was soooo hot.

Someone else in Brixton told me that they're no longer running the fountain in Windrush square as they can't afford to - I wonder if that's true?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Someone else in Brixton told me that they're no longer running the fountain in Windrush square as they can't afford to - I wonder if that's true?


I saw it on yesterday. Well, I say 'on' but that only amounts to a feeble bit of spray being propelled about 12 inches into the air with the water draining off across the square.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2011)

Saw it running on Friday.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 26, 2011)

Plenty of water running in Max Roach park.

I don't think the architects quite thought it through when they decided to build a hill, with a 'ruined castle' wall on top, next to the footpath... with water pumps hidden behind the wall.  Cue kids filling up containers, hiding behind the wall and dousing passers by.  

I was dressed up (well, a bit anyway) and on my way to a theatre when I narrowly missed a dousing.  Just got my shoulder.  Loads of hysterical giggling on the other side of the wall.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 26, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> The pool never fills, by the way, it's designed just to perpetually drain.



I've been there once when Adam waded across a river of water. Maybe it just seemed like a full pool as he's little, but I definitely got fairly wet following him.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I've been there once when Adam waded across a river of water. Maybe it just seemed like a full pool as he's little, but I definitely got fairly wet following him.


 
when the sprinklers are going it maintains a certain level of water, but if you look there are grates where it's constantly draining - that's why when the sprinkers turn off, all the water disappears - it's like having a shower rather than a bath.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 26, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> when the sprinklers are going it maintains a certain level of water, but if you look there are grates where it's constantly draining - that's why when the sprinkers turn off, all the water disappears - it's like having a shower rather than a bath.



Oh yes, you are right. I prefer the water pumps anyway. As you said, less hectic for the toddlers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Someone else in Brixton told me that they're no longer running the fountain in Windrush square as they can't afford to - I wonder if that's true?





editor said:


> I saw it on yesterday. Well, I say 'on' but that only amounts to a feeble bit of spray being propelled about 12 inches into the air with the water draining off across the square.


 


diddlybiddly said:


> Saw it running on Friday.



oh well clearly whoever told me that got it wrong... good - it would have been a real shame.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2011)

I have seen it on once or twice over the last week for the first time since last year I suppose.   But I've seen it off more than on this weekend so there might be some truth in the rumour.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2011)

There's a gorgeous kid's playground with a similar water fountain/paddling pool in Myatt's Field - I wonder if it's as intermittent there?  That would make a lot of part time water fountains in Brixton!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2011)

Saw a UFO when I was in Brockwell Park today.   Watched it for several minutes before being distracted by a dog chasing a ball.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

???


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2011)

It gave the impression of being higher than the planes going overhead.   It looked liked 2 silver circles joined together and it darted and bobbed around for several minutes. 


So, you know, probably an escaped helium balloon, but we didn't positively identify it so it's a UFO.


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 26, 2011)

Facebook suggested this group to me:

Handpicked Brixton

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Handpicked-Brixton/170961002957757

Some of the stuff is interesting, but the group founder/s appear/s to have completely focussed their attention on the new hipster establishments ignoring the more established core.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It gave the impression of being higher than the planes going overhead.   It looked liked 2 silver circles joined together and it darted and bobbed around for several minutes.
> 
> 
> So, you know, probably an escaped helium balloon, but we didn't positively identify it so it's a UFO.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 27, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I don't think the architects quite thought it through when they decided to build a hill, with a 'ruined castle' wall on top, next to the footpath... with water pumps hidden behind the wall.  Cue kids filling up containers, hiding behind the wall and dousing passers by.


 
I dunno. Sounds like a feature not a bug to me.



There again I'm a bloke so I stopped maturing aged 12.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It gave the impression of being higher than the planes going overhead.   It looked liked 2 silver circles joined together and it darted and bobbed around for several minutes.
> 
> 
> So, you know, probably an escaped helium balloon, but we didn't positively identify it so it's a UFO.



Maybe it was this??
http://www.asylum.co.uk/2011/06/27/...icid=maing-grid7|uk-ws-bb|dl6|sec1_lnk1|68938


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 27, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Maybe it was this??
> http://www.asylum.co.uk/2011/06/27/...icid=maing-grid7|uk-ws-bb|dl6|sec1_lnk1|68938


 
No. It wasn't their rubbish one.  It was my lovely UFO/silver balloon.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

Oi quimmy, I'll need some cough drops for later on. You wanna sort it out for say 7? Maybe a curry too, I'll PM when I've made my mind up.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oi quimmy, I'll need some cough drops for later on. You wanna sort it out for say 7? Maybe a curry too, I'll PM when I've made my mind up.


 
You appear to have gravely misunderstood our relationship dynamic.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

Tat for tit was the agreement AFAIK.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Tat for tit was the agreement AFAIK.


 
You'd fetch tat for me and I'd, no wait...  I don't remember that agreement at all.   

You can rest assured that I will be as fastidious in performing your errands as you have been in performing mine.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

That's reassuring.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 28, 2011)

JESUS! That lightning was so close. A lump of rendering has fallen off Clifton Mansions and is lying on the pavement in Coldharbour Lane. Can't tell whether it was the lightning or the noise.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 28, 2011)

It was the lightning. My son saw the whole thing. Luckily he wasn't standing under it at the time.


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2011)

nick h. said:


> JESUS! That lightning was so close. A lump of rendering has fallen off Clifton Mansions and is lying on the pavement in Coldharbour Lane. Can't tell whether it was the lightning or the noise.


 
Or Lambeth has got some serious weaponry in to evict the squatters.


----------



## nick h. (Jun 28, 2011)

Good thing there wasn't anyone at the bus stop. Skull fracture or worse could have been on the cards.


----------



## netbob (Jun 28, 2011)

The top floor of H & M is to become a christian run community help centre apparently - the bookshop opposite the police station is moving in there. (I only know as 100+ people suddenly appeared seemingly from nowhere on Electric Lane this evening so I asked what gowon)


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 29, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Facebook suggested this group to me:
> 
> Handpicked Brixton
> 
> ...



They're doing something right as they have over 3000 likes. I think it's pretty well balanced but then i might be biased as they picked two of my events in the past month.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2011)

I 'like' them on fb, but only so I can see what they post, not because I 'like' what they post. Everything to it has the faint air of Chinese fake raybans and rolled up chinos.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2011)

Complicated story about Angell Town Community Project, being removed from the Charity Commission register:

http://www.thirdsector.co.uk/News/D...458EAAD3DADE1DB881/?DCMP=EMC-CONDailyBulletin

Hardly chit, chat, but I've no idea where else to put it. 

(looks for like button)


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 29, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Complicated story about Angell Town Community Project, being removed from the Charity Commission register:
> 
> http://www.thirdsector.co.uk/News/D...458EAAD3DADE1DB881/?DCMP=EMC-CONDailyBulletin


I saw that and was musing about it yesterday.  Doesn't look like corruption, more like lack of business skills.  I think (I may be wrong) that ATCP were ok when it came to dealing with housing issues but running a commercial enterprise seems to have defeated them.  Which is a shame.

The story led me to consider how much more of this sort of thing will we see in this 'Big Society' future and if it will cost us more in the long run.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2011)

The combination of poor journalism, and Lambeth / PWC involvement doesn't help...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2011)

I went the paddling pool again on Monday - large paddling pool working at approx half the pressure.  On the lazy river - one pump was working at a dribble.

Cycled past yesterday in the aftermath of the thunder storm to see that everything appeared to be in full working order - TONS of water - but obviously no families.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 29, 2011)

> BrixtonOrganic Brixton Wholefoods
> Challenge for the day - get to 25 'likes' on our Facebook page. http://on.fb.me/ljtg5X Who will help? We're new round these parts....
> 1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


They are up to 15, gwan give em a hand


----------



## Winot (Jun 29, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I went the paddling pool again on Monday - large paddling pool working at approx half the pressure.  On the lazy river - one pump was working at a dribble.
> 
> Cycled past yesterday in the aftermath of the thunder storm to see that everything appeared to be in full working order - TONS of water - but obviously no families.



Was working OK this lunchtime. Thing 2 and I lowered the tone by turning up with pizza from Oregano.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2011)

Winot said:


> Was working OK this lunchtime. Thing 2 and I lowered the tone by turning up with pizza from Oregano.


 
I'm off there now... hope you left some pizza for me!


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 29, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> They are up to 15, gwan give em a hand


 


> Brixton Wholefoods
> Hello lovely people! Invite your friends, share the delights of Brixton Wholefoods. 25th 'like' gets a mango ice lolly.



They're at 21 now.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 29, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I saw that and was musing about it yesterday.  Doesn't look like corruption, more like lack of business skills.  I think (I may be wrong) that ATCP were ok when it came to dealing with housing issues but running a commercial enterprise seems to have defeated them.  Which is a shame.



There are two charities on Angell Town. The Estate Management Board which deals with housing, and the Community Project which dealt with, well I suppose community projects. The EMB are currently extant and running OKish. ATCP was wound up as stated in the report. It's been an open secret on the estate for some years that ATCP grants were going into personal pockets. The investigation from Lambeth only really got going last summer, and effectively ATCP stopped operating before Christmas last year.

It's not a shame. The shame is that it's taken so long for it to happen. When the estate was refurbished in the late 90s it was always intended that there be a two pronged approach with one tenants organisation running the buildings and the care of the open spaces and so on from the rents, and the other using income from the commercial units to fund community projects. Unfortunately what happened is that after fifteen years of struggle to get the estate sorted out a lot of active residents were effectively burnt out. So there have been problems in both organisations of tenants representation turning into an undemocratic clique. The EMB has taken serious action to try to sort that out. ATCP never did.

We are currently attempting to set up a new community project with a proper democratic set up. However there's absolutely no money to do this with. Lambeth are giving some help with admin but we desperately need STUFF. So if anyone is upgrading their computer over the next few months... WE WANT IT.

If anyone lives on the Angell Town Estate then PM me and I'll sort out informing you of the next couple of meetings of the group trying to set up the new community project.



miss minnie said:


> The story led me to consider how much more of this sort of thing will we see in this 'Big Society' future and if it will cost us more in the long run.


 
The real problem here has been the way that "bureaucratic red tape" has been reduced. It means that ATCP got away with not producing proper audited accounts several years in a row. Sometimes there's a damn good reason for all the seemingly petty paperwork.

So damn right, a combination of "small government" and "Big Society" is basically going to be a boom time for would be embezzlers.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info, had no idea.



> Unfortunately what happened is that after fifteen years of struggle to get the estate sorted out a lot of active residents were effectively burnt out.


I recognise that syndrome alright, it's something the Tories don't mention when they spin the Big Society mularky.

Hmm, computers, send me a PM with what your minimum spec and I'll look around.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 30, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Hmm, computers, send me a PM with what your minimum spec and I'll look around.


 
There is no minimum spec. We have nothing. We have a space we can use, and if we have a computer capable of Internet access we can almost certainly use a Lambeth account at least for a while. It would be handy to be able to do basic word processing and send emails from an office computer as a few of the active people don't have a computer at home (yet).

Eventually it would be nice to have several basic "entry level" PCs so that we can run computer literacy lessons, but that's in the future. Right now we are starting pretty much from scratch.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 30, 2011)

eric - I've got a couple of boxes and screens looking for a home. I bought them out of an internet cafe with a particular plan in mind, but that didn't come to fruition. I'll need 2-3 days to get them from storage and check they work okay - assuming they are ok, they're yours if you want them?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 30, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> The real problem here has been the way that "bureaucratic red tape" has been reduced. It means that ATCP got away with not producing proper audited accounts several years in a row. Sometimes there's a damn good reason for all the seemingly petty paperwork.
> 
> So damn right, a combination of "small government" and "Big Society" is basically going to be a boom time for would be embezzlers.



But their regulator was the charity commission, which hasn't and won't change, despite the BS bollocks. What's a shame is that angell town community project were allowed to only submit one set of accounts in five years, and were presumably in that time supported by Lambeth LA? 

http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...steredCharityNumber=296018&SubsidiaryNumber=0

As for start up costs for a new, replacement org, surely something simple like Awards for All will pay for governance, systems, start up etc.?


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 30, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> As for start up costs for a new, replacement org, surely something simple like Awards for All will pay for governance, systems, start up etc.?


 
Good advice. I'll look into that. However we need to get underway with having a general meeting open to everyone on the estate and sorting out electing a genuinely democratic group to get things up to a proper AGM. I'd rather we had some sort of democratic legitimacy BEFORE getting any funding in.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2011)

Then run it through an umbrella / development organisation so they can host / 'incubate' the development? Do LVSC still do that, I can't remember?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh and in not so pleasant news:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jun/30/three-teenagers-killed-thailand-bus-crash

At least one of the teenagers was from Herne Hill.


----------



## supercity (Jul 1, 2011)

*Nice old postcard*



Apropos of nothing, here's a nice postcard that's currently up for sale on eBay.


----------



## nick h. (Jul 2, 2011)

Brace yourselves for a gentrification bomb: 20 new mini-Waitroses could be announced today.  From www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a3b98488-a405-11e0-8b4f-00144feabdc0.html



> Waitrose, the supermarket beloved of middle class Britons, is poised to ramp up its convenience store business. [It] will announce on Saturday that it is opening 20 “Little Waitrose” convenience stores in and around London over the next 18 months...Eventually, it could have 300-400 convenience stores across the UK. “We are formally going to put the foot on the gas,” said Mark Price, managing director of Waitrose..."We want as many sites as we can get all over the country."


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2011)

i'm missing brixton bigtime. i don't know how it's coping without me.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2011)

Who are you again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2011)

Nigel Slater/Frankie Boyle/Chris Evans


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2011)

A cunt, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2011)

yup


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2011)

Brixton and its population's probably coping as well without you as it coped with you, as far as I can tell. Still, why not start a poll on another thread?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a box of broken glass.  Should I put it in the normal bin or the recycling?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

So what's with the Chinook that was flying over Brixton and the rest of London today?  Chinooks don't normally circle around for that long.  Had the MOD run out of parking space?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2011)

You had it as well then?   Really could have done without the noise from it.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 2, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I have a box of broken glass.  Should I put it in the normal bin or the recycling?


I think the recycling faq states no broken glass but if I put it in a separate bag with a big note tied to it saying 'broken glass' and place it next to the normal recycling.  They always take it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> You had it as well then?   Really could have done without the noise from it.


 

Yes, I was out tending my garden.  The plants were looking most displeased.

I actually like the noise from them





























in a flypast, not over my head at home


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So what's with the Chinook that was flying over Brixton and the rest of London today?  Chinooks don't normally circle around for that long.  Had the MOD run out of parking space?


 
that explains a lot... I had an awful night last night - the rest of my family is sick so was up lots during the night - and then this morning I had an accident that left me bruised and sore and a little concussed - so had a kip this afternoon and I thought I was in Vietnam or something in my hazy sleep - could hear a helicopter but it sounded different.  Quite wierd that was...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> that explains a lot... I had an awful night last night - the rest of my family is sick so was up lots during the night - and then this morning I had an accident that left me bruised and sore and a little concussed - so had a kip this afternoon and I thought I was in Vietnam or something in my hazy sleep - could hear a helicopter but it sounded different.  Quite wierd that was...


 
Except they weren't chinooks, if you're referring to *that* scene in the film.  Still a very distinctive sound though


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2011)

God, what's with those fireworks. If they wake my kid up I'll go mad. 

You ok, gg?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> God, what's with those fireworks. If they wake my kid up I'll go mad.
> 
> You ok, gg?


 
I know, and I can't figure out where they are.  Can't see anything out the window and yet they sound quite big

London Eye's lit up nicely and changing colours though


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2011)

I can hear them as well - so reckon they must be in Brockwell Park - near the Lido?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I can hear them as well - so reckon they must be in Brockwell Park - near the Lido?



Possibly.  They're not down the Hill and in front (over central London), so they must be to the side or up the Hill


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2011)

American premature ejaculators?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> You ok, gg?



yeah fine really... had a terrible vomit filled night (not my vomit thankfully) but had to play in a badminton tournament this morning - it would have cocked it up for everyone if I didn't turn up - but was knackered and had a collision which resulted in me getting whacked hard over the head and in the face with a racket - some blood.... I look like I had a fight now and my head hurts.  Also had to cancel a party this afternoon I was really looking forward to.  Anyway - we're all still alive even though some of us smell of vom and I look like I've been in a punch up!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe it's early 4 July fireworks?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I can hear them as well - so reckon they must be in Brockwell Park - near the Lido?


 
well we're literally on the Tulse Hill side of the park but it wasn't actually overhead so that would make sense.

eta.. oh now we're talking about fireworks... yes - that's probably about right too... all the kids on the estate have come out to look at them


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 2, 2011)

You can see them straight ahead driving down Stockwell Road. So someone with a map and a ruler should be able to tell.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah fine really... had a terrible vomit filled night (not my vomit thankfully) but had to play in a badminton tournament this morning - it would have cocked it up for everyone if I didn't turn up - but was knackered and had a collision which resulted in me getting whacked hard over the head and in the face with a racket - some blood.... I look like I had a fight now and my head hurts.  Also had to cancel a party this afternoon I was really looking forward to.  Anyway - we're all still alive even though some of us smell of vom and I look like I've been in a punch up!



Oh dear. Rest tomorrow!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's early 4 July fireworks?


that's what i said!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2011)

They can fuck off in that case, this is not America. And my child is asleep and his daddy's out at a party so I don't want any night-waking.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> that's what i said!


 

Sorry, didn't see that.  Was busy looking out the window when you posted


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyway, isn't the park shut.  How could they be letting them off in the park, unless illegally?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Oh dear. Rest tomorrow!


 
yeah... will do my best.. sadly something big happening on Monday at work that requires tons of work.  Just hope that both baby and OH sleep through tonight without any chunky business...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah... will do my best.. sadly something big happening on Monday at work that requires tons of work.  Just hope that both baby and OH sleep through tonight without any chunky business...


 
Give 'em a tent and chuck 'em in the garden


----------



## nick h. (Jul 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So what's with the Chinook that was flying over Brixton and the rest of London today?  Chinooks don't normally circle around for that long.  Had the MOD run out of parking space?



They train for landings at lots of places in London - hospitals and army bases mostly. Maybe this one was doing approaches to Kings or the Balham TA place?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, isn't the park shut.  How could they be letting them off in the park, unless illegally?


 
Hasn't the Lido been used for evening events before now (in other years)?  Not that it makes much of a difference - there are a couple of gaps in the metal railings over this side (Tulse Hill) that even VP can squeeze through.

Rather fireworks than guns though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2011)

nick h. said:


> They train for landings at lots of places in London - hospitals and army bases mostly. Maybe this one was doing approaches to Kings or the Balham TA place?



Possibly.  King's is a good bet as it was more that way that Balham


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Hasn't the Lido been used for evening events before now (in other years)?  Not that it makes much of a difference - there are a couple of gaps in the metal railings over this side (Tulse Hill) that even VP can squeeze through.
> 
> Rather fireworks than guns though.


 
ah right, maybe that's it then


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Possibly.  King's is a good bet as it was more that way that Balham


Helicopters for Kings land in Ruskin Park.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2011)

With all the lumpy bits and of that park, the acoustics can be weird at the best of times.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Helicopters for Kings land in Ruskin Park.


 
Well I knew the Air Ambulance did, but didn't realise Chinooks practice for landing there as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2011)

Actually, I did but I forgot. 

Here's reports from last year about Army Helicopter trying to land there

http://www.google.co.uk/#q=helicopter+and+ruskin&hl=en&prmd=ivns&source=lnms&tbm=mbl&ei=VKkPTq2ONou3hAfYl_j3DQ&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=9&sqi=2&ved=0CBYQ_AUoCA&prmdo=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=e7a037fa67226fdc&biw=911&bih=413


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Helicopters for Kings land in Ruskin Park.


Indeed they do. Here's a pic from last Sunday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Indeed they do. Here's a pic from last Sunday.



Yes, but what about Chinooks?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2011)

ah, found one

http://richardbaker.photoshelter.com/image?_bqG=82&_bqH=eJwLS0otNg8zTDTMCk4P8nYyzjCrCog00U0Oj0i3MjQytDI0MABhIOkZ7xLsbJuUn5qZl64G5sQ7.rnYlgDZocGuQfGeLrahIIXZnr7BTjkloUER.Wrxjs4htsWpiUXJGQBsVh.t


----------



## shygirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Just saw 5 helicopters flying in a row towards East London, from my balcony in b'ton.  Wonder what that's about?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2011)

Waddington Air Show?
http://www.waddingtonairshow.co.uk/


----------



## shygirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe, tho' it seems quite far away.


----------



## nick h. (Jul 3, 2011)

shygirl said:


> Just saw 5 helicopters flying in a row towards East London, from my balcony in b'ton.  Wonder what that's about?




 Instead of concentrating on the Tour de France I've been doing helicopter speculation. 

So. Your helicopters probably weren't going to Waddington because it's to the west of London. They were more likely to be going from bases in the south west, e.g. Middle Wallop (Army Apaches) or Odiham (RAF Chinooks) in Hampshire, to bases in the east, e.g. Wattisham in Essex. 

To speculate a bit further you'd need to tell us which models of helicopter they were. But I doubt you want to become a plane spotter.  

They generally stick to these routes: 







The CAA has some handy stats: http://www.caa.co.uk/docs/1346/2011...tatisticsForCAAWebsiteUpToMayIncApril2011.pdf Reading between the lines I'd say that some days there are 20 or 30 military helicopter operations in London. I'm assuming that nearly all the fights which aren't listed as HEMS, Police or Battersea heliport are military. (Civilian helicopters aren't allowed to land anywhere in London except Battersea.)

Flights which don't stick to the routes are listed. So you can almost have a guess how many of the military flights were training ones over parks etc. For example, on May 31 there were 70 operations. 50 of those were HEMS, Police or Battersea, so 20 were probably military. 36 flights didn't stick to the routes. HEMS and Police would have accounted for 26 of those, leaving 10 others. Those would either have been military ones, or civilian helicopters with permission to deviate from the routes. (The latter are allowed to do this if they have two engines.)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2011)

nick h. said:


> I Your helicopters probably weren't going to Waddington because it's to the west of London.


 Three miles away from Lincoln is to the west of London? I don't think so.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Instead of concentrating on the Tour de France I've been doing helicopter speculation.
> 
> So. Your helicopters probably weren't going to Waddington because it's to the west of London. They were more likely to be going from bases in the south west, e.g. Middle Wallop (Army Apaches) or Odiham (RAF Chinooks) in Hampshire, to bases in the east, e.g. Wattisham in Essex.
> 
> ...


 

Pumas also operate from Odiham.


----------



## nick h. (Jul 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Three miles away from Lincoln is to the west of London? I don't think so.



It's just to the left of London on Google Maps.  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=RAF...3.625095,-0.532837&sspn=1.215136,4.015503&z=6  But you're going to want lat and long aren't you? Waddington is at 53° 9′ 58″ N, 0° 31′ 26″ W and Trafalgar Square is 51° 30' 27" N, longitude 0° 7' 40" W. I have no idea what that means.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 3, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It's just to the left of London on Google Maps.  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=RAF...3.625095,-0.532837&sspn=1.215136,4.015503&z=6  But you're going to want lat and long aren't you? Waddington is at 53° 9′ 58″ N, 0° 31′ 26″ W and Trafalgar Square is 51° 30' 27" N, longitude 0° 7' 40" W. I have no idea what that means.


 
What it means is that Waddington Air Show is held at the famous Waddington airfield just south of Lincoln and pretty much 175 miles due north of London.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 4, 2011)

Burst water main between between Loughborough Road and Stockwell Road (A23), road closed between Oval and Stockwell Road.  Buses on diversion via Stockwell.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

Not good is it? Should have ditched the bus today.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not good is it? Should have ditched the bus today.


 
Added about 20 minutes to my journey this morning.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 4, 2011)

That bloody water main has gone at least six times in the last twenty years.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Burst water main between between Loughborough Road and Stockwell Road (A23), road closed between Oval and Stockwell Road.  Buses on diversion via Stockwell.


 
i cycled past about 6.30am this morning and there was about a foot of water across Brixton Road just outside the tesco metro - a massive foot-wide hole in the ground with water pissing straight out and about 7 water board vans in attendance. At times like that you do feel like a smug cyclist.... 

if my phone wasnt fucked i could have posted it up here with photos and all   sorry peeps


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 5, 2011)

> FederationCoffe Federation Coffee
> Yea so I really don't think it is acceptable to bring in a six plug adaptor, 4 appliances and then watch porn in the cafe. C'mon ?
> 19 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha. Flat white, Anzac biscuit and dp. To have in.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

miss minnie said:


>


I was chatting to them about that. Apparently the guy stuck on big headphones and was rocking on a stool while he flicked between YouTube and bareback .com (I just looked. It's not NSFW!)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

> BAREBACK.COM is the site that has been created for the bareback community and those looking for raw man on man action. No condoms allowed.



Fuck you and your not NSFW, ed.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I was chatting to them about that. Apparently the guy stuck on big headphones and was rocking on a stool while he flicked between YouTube and bareback .com (I just looked. It's not NSFW!)



That's pretty fucked up. I'm in there a lot with my baby boy. Not the kind of thing I want my nipper to see over dad's shoulder. 

Did Federation coffee ask him to stop watching the pr0n?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2011)

These are the kind of people that are attracted to Brixton now that there are all these pretentious coffee shops everywhere. People with babies and people watching gay porn in public. It goes beyond stupid haircuts and giant glasses.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

It was you wasn't it teuchter?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2011)

teuchter said:


> These are the kind of people that are attracted to Brixton now that there are all these pretentious coffee shops everywhere. People with babies and people watching gay porn in public. It goes beyond stupid haircuts and giant glasses.


Yeah. It's crazy the way that small, independent coffee shops attract all those plug-hogging, gay porn aficionados.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2011)

And people with babies.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2011)

What were the other 3 appliances that he was running?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2011)

teuchter said:


> What were the other 3 appliances that he was running?


Three speed vibrator, some kind of cock oscillator and quite possibly a hairdryer.

Meanwhile, the mad shouty woman has just gone past Moorlands Estate waking up everyone around.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Jul 6, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Haha. Flat white, Anzac biscuit and dp. To have in.



Yeah maybe he just googled long skinny white and got suggested Federation Coffee. Shoulda gone to Starbucks.


----------



## eroom (Jul 6, 2011)

This morning's glowing Metro write-up of BV is an open invitation to every big-spectacled, baby-buggied, bare-backer in London.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2011)

eroom said:


> This morning's glowing Metro write-up of BV is an open invitation to every big-spectacled, baby-buggied, bare-backer in London.


Won't someone think of the power sockets?!


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 6, 2011)

editor said:


> (I just looked. It's not NSFW!)



Fuck you and your double negatives, it's definitely NOT not NSFW.

/picks up P45


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2011)

Private Storm said:


> Fuck you and your double negatives, it's definitely NOT not NSFW.
> 
> /picks up P45


----------



## colacubes (Jul 6, 2011)

There's another random new but of "artwork" in Electric Avenue, on the side of Iceland.  It's a massive grey slab with what looks like phrases that have been heard in the market carved into it.  I note that "skunkweed?" does not appear to have made the cut 

I couldn't get a photo cos I only had my cameraphone and couldn't get far enough back cos of the market stalls.  I'll ask roving reporter Editor to take a photo when I see him later.


----------



## southmark (Jul 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So what's with the Chinook that was flying over Brixton and the rest of London today?  Chinooks don't normally circle around for that long.  Had the MOD run out of parking space?


 
The Chinook landed on the cricket field at Alleyn's school for their open day. Suppose the army wants to try and get some of the kids to go in at officer level!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2011)

southmark said:


> The Chinook landed on the cricket field at Alleyn's school for their open day. Suppose the army wants to try and get some of the kids to go in at officer level!




Why office

My b/f is in the RAF.  He's a Chinook/Puma engineer


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it was a comment on the demographic Alleyn's pupils.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it was a comment on the demographic Alleyn's pupils.


 
ah right, was thinking of Camberwell.   That's Dulwich innit 

As you were


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, was thinking of Camberwell.   That's Dulwich innit
> 
> As you were



Fee paying Dulwich... say no more...


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> There's another random new but of "artwork" in Electric Avenue, on the side of Iceland.  It's a massive grey slab with what looks like phrases that have been heard in the market carved into it.  I note that "skunkweed?" does not appear to have made the cut
> 
> I couldn't get a photo cos I only had my cameraphone and couldn't get far enough back cos of the market stalls.  I'll ask roving reporter Editor to take a photo when I see him later.


Dadaa!  http://www.urban75.org/blog/wordy-art-piece-appears-on-electric-avenue-brixton/


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2011)

Love it! Lovely contrasting between the formal written and informal spoken. Very atmospheric of the market area.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Love it! Lovely contrasting between the formal written and informal spoken. Very atmospheric of the market area.



Art's subjective and all that but I think it's pretty crap and I'm a fan of Will Self normally.  I live in immediate vicinity and it doesn't resonate to me in the slightest about the atmosphere of the market. Also pisses me off that a massive new artwork can go in but yet no one seems to have even taken a bit of brasso to the plaque commemorating the victims of the bomb about a metre away.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh, I didn't get to the Will Self part: It's rubbish!!

As you say... subjective.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

The bomb plaque looks very sorry indeed.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 8, 2011)

editor said:


> The bomb plaque looks very sorry indeed.


 
I'm seriously thinking about going to give it a polish myself.  But then I become part of the Big Society


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Dadaa!  http://www.urban75.org/blog/wordy-art-piece-appears-on-electric-avenue-brixton/


 
I can see human traffic jams building up outside Iceland as people try to figure out what it's all about


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

My piece on the 'singular beauty of Southwyck House' got linked to from the Guardian today 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2011/jul/08/constructive-criticism-week-architecture


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Art's subjective and all that but I think it's pretty crap and I'm a fan of Will Self normally.  I live in immediate vicinity and it doesn't resonate to me in the slightest about the atmosphere of the market. Also pisses me off that a massive new artwork can go in but yet no one seems to have even taken a bit of brasso to the plaque commemorating the victims of the bomb about a metre away.


 
Looks a bit rubbish to me too... seems like pretty standard, been done a million times before, tick-the-box-public-art stuff - note down bits of speech and then write them down and stick them on the wall. Hardly groundbreaking is it - would have expected better from Will Self. I guess being a good writer's different to being a good artist though...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2011)

editor said:


> My piece on the 'singular beauty of Southwyck House' got linked to from the Guardian today
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2011/jul/08/constructive-criticism-week-architecture


 

You know, as often as I hear Southwyck House (which isn't very often), I have to think about where it is.  It might as well just be renamed the Barrier Block as that's what most people know it as.  Southwyck House does sound posher though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm seriously thinking about going to give it a polish myself.  But then I become part of the Big Society


 
I'll help you.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2011)

teuchter said:


> These are the kind of people that are attracted to Brixton now that there are all these pretentious coffee shops everywhere. People with babies and people watching gay porn in public. It goes beyond stupid haircuts and giant glasses.



Was at the Feds yesterday around 4pm for a coffee. The entire arcade was crawling with babies. A play area would make that Village complete


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2011)

We went for dinner there Thursday night... not a table to be had anywhere - it was sooooooo busy... eventually we got one at Brick Box but basically everywhere else was reserved.  Saw a few urbanites up there.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Was at the Feds yesterday around 4pm for a coffee. The entire arcade was crawling with babies. A play area would make that Village complete


 
A toilet would be better.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Was at the Feds yesterday around 4pm for a coffee. The entire arcade was crawling with babies. A play area would make that Village complete


They might have to introduce pram parking bays, traffic lanes and one way systems soon.

Mind you, for parents it's a great place to go with kids: there's no traffic to worry about and toddlers can run around the arcades.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Mind you, for parents it's a great place to go with kids: there's no traffic to worry about and toddlers can run around the arcades.



Definitely. My little one loves to run around there. Today he stopped for ages outside one of the Colombian butchers to dance to their music.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2011)

No-one missing their kid from Granville Arcade then?
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/351932-Missing-toddler-Central-Brixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No-one missing their kid from Granville Arcade then?
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/351932-Missing-toddler-Central-Brixton


 
Probably too busy drinking coffee to notice (or charging their laptops in order to hunt them down)


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably too busy drinking coffee to notice (or charging their laptops in order to hunt them down)


Most likely watching gay porn in Federation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Most likely watching gay porn in Federation.





or they could be so busy and absorbed typing on U75 they haven't noticed


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Definitely. My little one loves to run around there. Today he stopped for ages outside one of the Colombian butchers to dance to their music.


 
This'll be Brixton in no time


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2011)

Brixton village heaving this lunch time. And with no familiar faces. 

It's out of control.


----------



## supercity (Jul 9, 2011)

Not surprised. There was a page about it in Metro. Not long before the nationals start....


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 9, 2011)

I almost knocked over Will Self this morning in Brockwell Park trying to avoid his dog on the pedestrian path.


----------



## supercity (Jul 9, 2011)

I sat opposite Chris Morris on the Victoria Line the other day. Wanted to say something, but knew that he'd hate it - and me - if I did.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2011)

Came across chris morris's son in the park couple of sundays ago around 5pm and overheard him saying: I have to get home for my French tuition!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 9, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Brixton village heaving this lunch time. And with no familiar faces.
> 
> It's out of control.


 
Yeah, it was heaving this afternoon. Saw a load of people wondering round saying "ah, this is great" and "oh, I really like it" so I assumed they were newcomers. Which is fine, it's nice and it's good to have people eating, drinking and spending in the market but it means I won't be using it at the weekends anymore as it a flaming hassle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, it was heaving this afternoon. Saw a load of people wondering round saying "ah, this is great" and "oh, I really like it" so I assumed they were newcomers. Which is fine, it's nice and it's good to have people eating, drinking and spending in the market but it means I won't be using it at the weekends anymore as it a flaming hassle.


 

They probably think they're too good for the likes of you anyway


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Their opinions don't count as they're not Proper Brixton.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Been watching the marquees and stuff going up in the park - getting v. excited!  Saw a sign for a free zumba class at 3ish on the Sunday in the "activate" zone (ie the tennis courts) and thought about it briefly and then remembered the chucklehead........ can't wait, can't wait...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Been watching the marquees and stuff going up in the park - getting v. excited!  Saw a sign for a free zumba class at 3ish on the Sunday in the "activate" zone (ie the tennis courts) and thought about it briefly and then remembered the chucklehead........ can't wait, can't wait...


 
It will be all full of the giant plastic glasses people this year, then they will all write blogs about their ironic enjoyment of the sheep shearing demos etc and will be proud of themselves for discovering such things on the cusp of the newly opened cultural frontier that is Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Their opinions don't count as they're not Proper Brixton.


 
Too bloody right. Fucking tourists


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It will be all full of the giant plastic glasses people this year, then they will all write blogs about their ironic enjoyment of the sheep shearing demos etc and will be proud of themselves for discovering such things on the cusp of the newly opened cultural frontier that is Brixton.


 
Which we will then write about on Urban 75 increasing still further the tragic and unnecessary torture of electrons to no particularly useful purpose.

Personally I wouldn't have it any other way. So long as the posh twats don't actually try to move here.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> So long as the posh twats don't actually try to move here.


There's the rub.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone know why Coldharbour Lane was  closed this morning?

There were a fair few police down there and the helicopter was circling overhead.

Edit: Ignore this, I see it was down the squat being evicted.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 12, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> Does anyone know why Coldharbour Lane was  closed this morning?
> 
> There were a fair few police down there and the helicopter was circling overhead.


 
Eviction of squatters.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...evicted-July-12th-8.30am-according-to-reports


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 12, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Eviction of squatters.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...evicted-July-12th-8.30am-according-to-reports


 
Yep just realised, thanks. 

me


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks AJ.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Shooting in Black Prince Road, SE11 last night. 



> Officers were called to Black Prince Road in Kennington at about 1250 BST, outside Jolly Gardeners pub, to reports of a shooting. The victim, believed to be in his 20s, was found with bullet wounds. The injured man has been taken to hospital.



This was at lunchtime yesterday then? The BBC radio said 7 arrests made on this.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2011)

Full of red lights


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 15, 2011)

According to the SLP there will be ANOTHER CUNTING SAINSBURY'S LOCAL.  they'll be taking over the old Allied carpets store on Brixton Hill, and hilarious claim to be offering shoppers more choice.  There are already five grocery shops on that stretch of the Hill.  Do people want a Sainsbury's Local so much they can't walk for under ten minutes to get to either of the other two in the area.  FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> Do people want a Sainsbury's Local so much they can't walk for under ten minutes to get to either of the other two in the area..


 
Unfortunately, yes, probably.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm all for supporting local stores but when those stores are shit it's not surprising that folks embrace a Sainsburys/Tesco/whatever arriving on their doorstep.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 15, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> According to the SLP there will be ANOTHER CUNTING SAINSBURY'S LOCAL.  they'll be taking over the old Allied carpets store on Brixton Hill, and hilarious claim to be offering shoppers more choice.  There are already five grocery shops on that stretch of the Hill.  Do people want a Sainsbury's Local so much they can't walk for under ten minutes to get to either of the other two in the area.  FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF.


 
Do catch up fella  Isn't there a thread on this? 

I find myself using the Saino's, the tesco's, the happy shopper (herbs) and the local green  grocer. Retards can't stock right in any of them, you're always needing to pop to another.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm all for supporting local stores but when those stores are shit it's not surprising that folks embrace a Sainsburys/Tesco/whatever arriving on their doorstep.


 
Nisa on Brixton Hill is pretty good.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Nisa on Brixton Hill is pretty good.


I use the store next to me a lot but they've got in the habit of turning both the lights and the fridges off, presumably to save money. Strangely, they've just installed the world's brightest shop sign, so maybe they need cost-savings to compensate for the megawatt signage.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 15, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Do catch up fella  Isn't there a thread on this?
> 
> I find myself using the Saino's, the tesco's, the happy shopper (herbs) and the local green  grocer. Retards can't stock right in any of them, you're always needing to pop to another.


 
must have missed that.  this is the first i've heard of it.

editor, write to them, maybe they'll move it to coldharbour lane!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Nisa on Brixton Hill is pretty good.



It's pretty good.

But Sainsbury will do well I suspect, especially off me, as I walk past on the school run.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> According to the SLP there will be ANOTHER CUNTING SAINSBURY'S LOCAL.  they'll be taking over the old Allied http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11935098carpets store on Brixton Hill, and hilarious claim to be offering shoppers more choice.  There are already five grocery shops on that stretch of the Hill.  Do people want a Sainsbury's Local so much they can't walk for under ten minutes to get to either of the other two in the area.  FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF.


 
Have you been on holiday or something?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you been on holiday or something?


 
What are you saying? There is no News of the World on Sunday?


----------



## supercity (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice postcard - Edwardian? – currently for sale on eBay.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 16, 2011)

leanderman said:


> It's pretty good.
> 
> But Sainsbury will do well I suspect, especially off me, as I walk past on the school run.



Me too.

Edible sandwiches. 
Fruit with prices displayed on it. 
And .... American Spirit rolling tobacco that'll be a quid cheaper than at NISA.

I'll still buy straights, soft drinks and the ocassional bar of chocolate from the one at the end of Blenheim Gardens.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't find a copy of the NoTW anywhere in Brixton! WTF!

/Bluestreak


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you been on holiday or something?


 
yes, i was out of brixton for about 3 1/2 months.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 18, 2011)

supercity said:


> Nice postcard - Edwardian? – currently for sale on eBay.


 
I see postage is £1.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> yes, i was out of brixton for about 3 1/2 months.


 
Anywhere nice?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Apparently two people have been knocked down on brixton rd; buses on diversion down acre lane.
(edit: just saw there's a thread)


----------



## leanderman (Jul 19, 2011)

supercity said:


> Nice postcard - Edwardian? – currently for sale on eBay.



Wow. Can't believe it is Electric Avenue. How sad


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 19, 2011)

Very.  The covered arcade was listed. Lambeth took it down a long time ago, promised to put it back later, reneged on promise. No surprise there. They could renege at Olympic level.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 20, 2011)

You can still see the bits of chopped-off metalwork projecting from the buildings in places.

Didn't know it was listed at the time it was taken down....


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2011)

It's not listed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Official and actual proof that Brixton is gentrified yesterday. The good Catholic, Daily Mail reading chap I work with (who lives in Richmond) drove through Brixton last week and thought it looked _lovely and vibrant_


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 20, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not listed.


I thought it was...my mistake. Lambeth did renege on its promise to replace it though.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2011)

Where's minnie and the other brixton historians. 

I've been looking for photos of the brixton anti poll tax riots from 1990 for someone.  Came across this.  







Apparently brixton in 1938.   RIP NOTW


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Official and actual proof that Brixton is gentrified yesterday. The good Catholic, Daily Mail reading chap I work with (who lives in Richmond) drove through Brixton last week and thought it looked _lovely and vibrant_


 
Hell's bells, they'll be flooding here soon!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Where's minnie and the other brixton historians.
> 
> I've been looking for photos of the brixton anti poll tax riots from 1990 for someone.  Came across this.
> 
> ...



I've only got very blurry photos of the march up to the Prison 

Hasn't Editor got any?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

Found this when I was scanning some negatives (Nelson Mandela visit).  Obviously I didn't get any pictures of Nelson as there were tall people everywhere


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

I think ages ago, Editor was after pics od insides of pubs (although it may have been pubs that have closed).  Haven't really got many, but here's one of the bar area in the George IV.  Posted this one as you can't really tell who anyone is in it.



Backstage - when the stage was centre, rather than the corner



Not sure who this lot are, but as I can't remember their names, I'm guessing they *may* not be locals.  If you are, let me know and I'll take pic down


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a local. Can you take the pic down?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, I should have said *regulars*, although they may have been semi-regular.

It's quite possible (judging by other pictures I have in there at the time) that they may be Kiwi or South African.  I'm wondering if the middle one is actually someone who still lives in Brixton


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably an urb. My money is on story. Teuchter is of course on the left.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Probably an urb. My money is on story. Teuchter is of course on the left.


 
Not the bald guy?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2011)

He is bald now. But only balding then. Hence the scarf.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2011)

I would never sport a circle beard. I can back this up with historic postings on the matter on here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I would never sport a circle beard. I can back this up with historic postings on the matter on here.


 
How historic?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2011)

I've learnt a new phrase tonight. "Circle beard." Thank you, internet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

More like an upside-down triangle though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> More like an upside-down triangle though


 
Like pubic hair you mean?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 21, 2011)

Just been past Oval on the bus and there's been a big car crash by the business centre going towards Camberwell. A couple of cars on their side and several people on stretchers


----------



## Becki22061979 (Jul 21, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Just been past Oval on the bus and there's been a big car crash by the business centre going towards Camberwell. A couple of cars on their side and several people on stretchers


 
They have cut the roof off one of the cars! Not good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

WTF's happening in Brixton today?

I came up Gresham Road from Camberwell around 3.15 and Brixton Road to the right was shut to traffic coming into Gresham Road.

Got to bus stop outside Woolworths and it's all kicking off with dozens of police chasing some guy.  Some woman on the bus was shouting "run boy, run".  I doubt she had the slightest idea what he'd done or why he was being chased but that was irrelevant.  He was obviously innocent.  Never seen so many police and police cars after one guy.


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 21, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Just been past Oval on the bus and there's been a big car crash by the business centre going towards Camberwell. A couple of cars on their side and several people on stretchers



I saw it too from the bus. it looked really bad...i Really hope no one got seriously hurt, but judging from the state the car I saw was in, it'll be a miracle.


----------



## MrSilly (Jul 21, 2011)

7-10 police cars/vans on blue lights heading down Effra Road up to Tulse Hill, closely followed just now by a rapid response paramedic in a car...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2011)

MrSilly said:


> 7-10 police cars/vans on blue lights heading down Effra Road up to Tulse Hill, closely followed just now by a rapid response paramedic in a car...


 
Brixton is having a mad day  

Or maybe they're still chasing the guy on the bike that they were chasing at 3.15pm on Brixton High Road


----------



## Janh (Jul 21, 2011)

Outstanding sunset tonight, looks like an Armageddon sky.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 22, 2011)

Janh said:


> Outstanding sunset tonight, looks like an Armageddon sky.


 
Indeed


----------



## Winot (Jul 23, 2011)

Just been to Brixton Wholefoods to restock on muesli stuff and wow! - bit of a turnaround in the staffing.  

Out: taciturn/grumpy/frowning.  In: ... 

Well at the risk of destroying my PC credentials I won't say any more, but I recommend a visit before there is a reversion to type.


----------



## story (Jul 23, 2011)

A new shop has opened in Granville Arcade (Brixton Village) charging £120 for a 2nd hand leather jacket, £25 for a 2nd hand wooden handle brush, £30 for an A5 print of the Ace of Spades. They're also selling overpriced copper moulds, overpriced 2nd hand boxing accoutrements, and overpriced greetings cards.

To whom are they hoping to sell these things?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Winot said:


> Out: taciturn/grumpy/frowning.



Lies, I tell thee. I was in there about an hour ago and in true Wholefood's style got nothing but cold shoulder and hostility. And tofu.


----------



## bosie (Jul 23, 2011)

Amy Winehouse found dead in her flat in Camden. So sad and such a terrible fucking waste.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14262237


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 23, 2011)

There are many reports all over the boards about her sad demise. I'm as yet unaware of a Brixton connection


----------



## bosie (Jul 23, 2011)

Duh! She once played in Brixton. She had the lyric 'Brixton' in her song Me and Mr Jones...... okay I see your point.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2011)

bosie said:


> Duh! She once played in Brixton.


You can see her making a slightly confused entrance onstage at the show here:


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

It's all go today: a lovely steam train just went by closely followed by the sound of sirens as two fire engines were called out on to Coldharbour Lane to attend to a small bonfire the  unhinged woman had  constructed outside her window (on the top of the shop below). I guess the local traders must have dialled up the Fire Brigade for fear of it spreading to their properties.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeezes, some people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 28, 2011)

Unhinged woman is seriously unhinged.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2011)

A car has smashed into one of the pillars outside the Satay Gallery on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton. Car looks a write off, ambulance in attendance.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2011)

Couldn't find any mention of the proposed re-fit of The Trinity, and didn't really want to put it in it's own thread so I've put it here.

I'm worried what they're going to do to the place, I like it as it is!

Apparently it'll be exposed floorboards, leather upholstery on the seats and 'mushroom' walls.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

mushroom is just a fancy word for beige


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2011)

Not the one, really, is it.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> Couldn't find any mention of the proposed re-fit of The Trinity, and didn't really want to put it in it's own thread so I've put it here.
> 
> I'm worried what they're going to do to the place, I like it as it is!
> 
> Apparently it'll be exposed floorboards, leather upholstery on the seats and 'mushroom' walls.




which worked brilliantly at the Hope and Anchor, obviously.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 2, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> which worked brilliantly at the Hope and Anchor, obviously.


 
Isn't that now the Grand Union?

Every time I've been past on a weekend, there have been queues to get in. I guess it went well for them.


----------



## Winot (Aug 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Isn't that now the Grand Union?
> 
> Every time I've been past on a weekend, there have been queues to get in. I guess it went well for them.


 
Two different refits.  First one was to the Hope & Anchor, and was indeed shit.  Then the pub was sold to GU (isn't that also a posh chocolate pot?) which has, as you say, been a roaring success.

I really hope they don't fuck up the Trinity.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, it sounds horrible colour-wise, but it'll still be a Youngs pub, so no actual change of hands etc. The people there at the moment are great, imo.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Isn't that now the Grand Union?
> 
> Every time I've been past on a weekend, there have been queues to get in. I guess it went well for them.


 
Well for them, terrible for anyone who's not a braying wanker OR mates with the bar-staff. I've been in there a few times and I swear to God sometimes it feels like you have to be shaggin one of the bartenders to get service. Still OKish on a quiet weekday, but avoid on w/e.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well for them, terrible for anyone who's not a braying wanker OR mates with the bar-staff. I've been in there a few times and I swear to God sometimes it feels like you have to be shaggin one of the bartenders to get service. Still OKish on a quiet weekday, but avoid on w/e.


 
There is one on Wandsworth High Street now too. My feeling is much like yours except that during the day and on the quieter week nights it is devoid of atmosphere.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been in one that was OK - up in Kentish Town. Else they are cack.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2011)

This is the sub-Standard, but the deputy mayor got arrested for ABH:

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...th-deputy-mayor-arrested-on-assault-charge.do


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 2, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> This is the sub-Standard, but the deputy mayor got arrested for ABH:
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...th-deputy-mayor-arrested-on-assault-charge.do


 
Her son also arrested after a police chase.

"Ms Best is vice chairman of Lambeth's young people's service scrutiny sub-committee and sits on the council's corporate parenting board."

Oh dear.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> Couldn't find any mention of the proposed re-fit of The Trinity, and didn't really want to put it in it's own thread so I've put it here.
> 
> I'm worried what they're going to do to the place, I like it as it is!
> 
> Apparently it'll be exposed floorboards, leather upholstery on the seats and 'mushroom' walls.


Where did you hear that?

It sounds similar to the refit of the Elm Park Tavern and that has worked pretty well imo. Having said that the Trinity isn't anywhere near as rough round the edges as the Elm Park Tavern used to be...


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

From the horse's mouth, so to speak.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

Now^


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 3, 2011)

Onket said:


> From the horse's mouth, so to speak.


Inside information eh?

If it ain't broke don't fix it as far as I'm concerned, but given the changing demographic in Brixton I can see why Youngs might want to tart the place up a bit.


----------



## Winot (Aug 3, 2011)

It's been consistently busy when I've gone in over the last 6-9 months.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2011)

Guy outside kfc now if you want to discuss evolution.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 5, 2011)

The Trinity Arms now has a website 

- complete with link to the "O2 Academy Brixton" suggesting they want to market the place to pre-gig crowds.   

Lo, it is the end of days*   

*And when ye shall see Jerusalem compassed with armies, then know that the desolation thereof is nigh Luke 21:20-33


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 7, 2011)

The trinity arms has had that website along with twitter and facebook accounts for ages. Yes it can be a bit wacky but it's still a bloody lovely pub.

They're shutting at 15:00 today. Last night the Guinness was down to £1.50 a pint to shift it before the refit. I did my best to try to finish it off but think there might still be some left.


----------



## supercity (Aug 7, 2011)

A photographer friend lived in Brixton during the riots and took some interesting morning after photos; last night's rioting in Tottenham reminded her of them. Don't want to muck with her copyright by lifting them, but the Flickr album of 22 images is here for all to view: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjsizeKC


----------



## boohoo (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG Franks. We use to stop here after school to persuade my mum to buy us a big bouncy ball

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24190460@N08/5129426650/in/set-72157625096206510/


----------



## boohoo (Aug 7, 2011)

supercity said:


> A photographer friend lived in Brixton during the riots and took some interesting morning after photos; last night's rioting in Tottenham reminded her of them. Don't want to muck with her copyright by lifting them, but the Flickr album of 22 images is here for all to view: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjsizeKC



Is this the 1985 riots?  As much of the damage is near north Brixton ( near Jamm and closer to oval) Great to see the area from my childhood.


----------



## Bob (Aug 7, 2011)

A bunch of about 50 teenagers marched down Railton road yesterday chanting something, holding a banner. Appeared to have 15 or so older men with them in standard Nation of Islam uniforms.... are those nutters active round here then or are they a new occurrence?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Is this the 1985 riots? As much of the damage is near north Brixton ( near Jamm and closer to oval) Great to see the area from my childhood.



Looks like it as there's a picture of the railway bridge with what used to be Dunnes burnt out


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2011)

Bob said:


> A bunch of about 50 teenagers marched down Railton road yesterday chanting something, holding a banner. Appeared to have 15 or so older men with them in standard Nation of Islam uniforms.... are those nutters active round here then or are they a new occurrence?


Nation of Islam have been around in Brixton certainly as long as I've been here (over 30 years) and very possibly a lot longer.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nation of Islam have been around in Brixton certainly as long as I've been here (over 30 years) and very possibly a lot longer.


In addition to which, it's Ramadan.  Meaning that Muslims will be more likely to want to meet up and do something to show (at least to themselves) how committed they are to their faith.  Nothing sinister about that IMHO.


----------



## supercity (Aug 7, 2011)

There's a new Islamic Centre opening on Brixton Hill, next to the Telegraph, in that bar that closed down. Just noticed yesterday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2011)

supercity said:


> There's a new Islamic Centre opening on Brixton Hill, next to the Telegraph, in that bar that closed down. Just noticed yesterday.



Old news.  ajdown is naturally very upset about it


----------



## ajdown (Aug 8, 2011)

I simply commented that it was open.  I don't think it's particularly well placed, there certainly isn't enough parking for it, and there's every chance they don't have the proper planning permission for change of use either as there's no mention of anything on the Lambeth planning website for it.


----------



## metal13 (Aug 8, 2011)

TFL has brixton station closed still, for anyone commuting in.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2011)

Usual Monday (as usual as possible) for the Brixton Urbans? Staying in or going out?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 8, 2011)

Usual monday.  Staying in.


----------



## Pat24 (Aug 8, 2011)

does anyone know if M&S is open now? I saw on the travel news website that Brixton Rd is closed :S -Need cat food.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2011)

Pat24 said:


> does anyone know if M&S is open now? I saw on the travel news website that Brixton Rd is closed :S -Need cat food.


I think it's highly unlikely. Been shut all day and I imagine they've stood the staff down.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Usual Monday (as usual as possible) for the Brixton Urbans? Staying in or going out?



Off to Crystal Palace. Hope the no 3 is running.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2011)

Buses are running, just be prepared for diversions.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 8, 2011)

took an hour and a half to get home to the top of the hill from Tesco Old Kent Road - which was being evacuated and shut down as we were going through the tills.

it's not good out there this evening.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Pat24 said:


> does anyone know if M&S is open now? I saw on the travel news website that Brixton Rd is closed :S -Need cat food.



Don't your local convenience stores sell cat food or is your cat a food snob?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2011)

Just heard 2 groups of sirens heading down Tulse Hill into Brixton.  At the risk of stating the bleeding obvious, this bodes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 8, 2011)

nothing's bloody open..... even got kicked out of Crystal Palace sports centre early - then tried to get some veg on the way home from Tescos (I know, I know!) and even the bloody posho West Dulwich one was shut (it has an ENTIRELY different stock to the one on Tulse Hill - which is also shut).  Will have to have some chips - I'm sure the chippy is open.


----------



## Pat24 (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't your local convenience stores sell cat food or is your cat a food snob?


Both are food snobs, so I have to obey to their wishes or else!  M&S was closed and it had its windows smashed! -kitties will have to wait until all this is over for their special food.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Pat24 said:


> Both are food snobs, so I have to obey to their wishes or else!  M&S was closed and it had its windows smashed! -kitties will have to wait until all this is over for their special food.



Let them starve.  When they're hungry enough they'll start tucking into you


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

ajdown said:


> took an hour and a half to get home to the top of the hill from Tesco Old Kent Road - which was being evacuated and shut down *as we were going through the tills.*
> 
> it's not good out there this evening.



   Never had you down as a looter.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Just heard 2 groups of sirens heading down Tulse Hill into Brixton. At the risk of stating the bleeding obvious, this bodes.



Most of the sirens I've seen/heard have been heading up B Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 8, 2011)

another bunch heading down Tulse Hill a few moments ago - but then that's normal any night..

eta... another big group just gone down now.

Surely they're gonna run out of coppers at some point?


----------



## Pat24 (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Let them starve. When they're hungry enough they'll start tucking into you


their loss - once they are done chewing on my bones, who's gonna feed them then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone know what the big smoke over central London is?  Been like it for the last half hour?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 9, 2011)

Could be this.
http://twitpic.com/63cj9l


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't bother trying to use the Tesco & petrol station on Tulse Hill, it's been taped off all morning.  The shops on Elm Park are all okay.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Could be this.
> http://twitpic.com/63cj9l



Hard to tell as everyone sees London from a different angle. For me, it looks like it's from behind the new County Hall, but it is probably the pic you posted. Any idea what it is?

Ignore, I've just seen it's from Enfield

Blimey


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I went to Lidl early this morning and it was great - completely abandoned, really easy shop.  The guys working there were discussing the events and saying things like "Keep this shit out of Brixton" and "there'll be even less jobs out there now".... genuinely concerned, shocked and upset (although they reckoned there'd be some good labouring jobs in the immediate aftermath, cleaning up).  The lady at the till was very very kind to me - it's a handful shopping with a toddler.  Then I took my toddler to the free playgroup up the road - free fruit, milk, songs, games etc.  Afterward, I got home and my neighbour had cleaned my windows for me as he was doing his own anyway.  Just totally confirmed to me again that this is a great place to live.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I went to Lidl early this morning and it was great - completely abandoned, really easy shop. The guys working there were discussing the events and saying things like "Keep this shit out of Brixton" and "there'll be even less jobs out there now".... genuinely concerned, shocked and upset (although they reckoned there'd be some good labouring jobs in the immediate aftermath, cleaning up). The lady at the till was very very kind to me - it's a handful shopping with a toddler. Then I took my toddler to the free playgroup up the road - free fruit, milk, songs, games etc. Afterward, I got home and my neighbour had cleaned my windows for me as he was doing his own anyway. Just totally confirmed to me again that this is a great place to live.



That's lovely.  Need to get some shopping.  Any idea what's open in Brixton?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

The big Tesco looked open, obviously the Lidl is open... dunno about on the main strip.  Tesco on Tulse Hill is being guarded by coppers - all sealed up.  Seems Herne Hill has a ton of coppers guarding shops up there too.  I wouldn't be surprised if those that are open, close early today though.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 9, 2011)

Tesco on Christchurch Road was robbed at gunpoint when they were cashing up on Sunday night. About 3 grand I think was taken.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> The big Tesco looked open, obviously the Lidl is open... dunno about on the main strip. Tesco on Tulse Hill is being guarded by coppers - all sealed up. Seems Herne Hill has a ton of coppers guarding shops up there too. I wouldn't be surprised if those that are open, close early today though.



M&S?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know Minnie - sorry - haven't been down that way today.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Most of the sirens I've seen/heard have been heading up B Hill.


To belatedly add to this: My girlfriend and I were having a drink in Pauloz' Way last night and half a dozen riot vans went up the hill at around 7.30. A friend lives in Balham and saidb there was some trouble in Tooting, so perhaps that is where they were heading, although it does seem a little distant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> To belatedly add to this: My girlfriend and I were having a drink in Pauloz' Way last night and half a dozen riot vans went up the hill at around 7.30. A friend lives in Balham and saidb there was some trouble in Tooting, so perhaps that is where they were heading, although it does seem a little distant.



There were small isolated incidents in Streatham as well, but yeah, they were probably on way to somewhere else.

Paulo'z has been renamed hasn't it. Had a paint job and under new management.  Reckon it's just been handed over to one of the owner's family maybe?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There were small isolated incidents in Streatham as well, but yeah, they were probably on way to somewhere else.
> 
> Paulo'z has been renamed hasn't it. Had a paint job and under new management. Reckon it's just been handed over to one of the owner's family maybe?



There's a new sign on the front but it still says Pauloz on the side.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep it has got a new name on the front, seems more or less the same inside, with the exception of the fish tanks having been removed.

It used to be run by quite a large chap who also runs that furniture shop up past the Telegraph, but there were new staff in there last night.

Good food as well and whilst the chicken wasn't as good as the Gallery's, they have more variety on the menu.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> Yep it has got a new name on the front, seems more or less the same inside, with the exception of the fish tanks having been removed.
> 
> It used to be run by quite a large chap who also runs that furniture shop up past the Telegraph, but there were new staff in there last night.
> 
> Good food as well and whilst the chicken wasn't as good as the Gallery's, they have more variety on the menu.



The fish tanks were in the Green Market last time I saw them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Belushi said:


> There's a new sign on the front but it still says Pauloz on the side.



Yeah, I thought maybe they hadn't got round to painting that bit yet!

The new name doesn't exactly trip off your tongue does it?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm told Currys won't re-open and the staff have been given 30 days notice....... Well, those members of staff who weren't caught looting their own employer In THEIR UNIFORMS. Sad news if correct.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> To belatedly add to this: My girlfriend and I were having a drink in Pauloz' Way last night and half a dozen riot vans went up the hill at around 7.30. A friend lives in Balham and saidb there was some trouble in Tooting, so perhaps that is where they were heading, although it does seem a little distant.



Could have been going to Croydon even.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm told Currys won't re-open and the staff have been given 30 days notice....... Well, those members of staff who weren't caught looting their own employer In THEIR UNIFORMS. Sad news if correct.



Blimey ^

Can't be sure if that is right or not but I would guess (if so) it is not solely down to the looting? Possibly the straw that broke the camels back as I could never see them making a huge profit on that site. Nothing to back this up, just musing....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonder why Curry's isn't going to reopen?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder why Curry's isn't going to reopen?



Not insured?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm told Currys won't re-open and the staff have been given 30 days notice....... Well, those members of staff who weren't caught looting their own employer In THEIR UNIFORMS. Sad news if correct.



Really?  I feel sorry for those (honest) staff if that's the case.  Things just getting worse for everyone.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

The 'looting in their uniforms' sounds like baseless rumour or joke that someone has tagged on.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

There's a photo doing the rounds of one of their members of staff in her uniform being restrained by police outside the store....

(no idea if it's a genuine photo but it looked v. genuine - but I'm no expert in these things).


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder why Curry's isn't going to reopen?


Maybe they thought that opening in Brixton was a risk and now that risk isn't worth it any more?

Edit: police helicopter now above Brixton, loads of sirens going off


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> The 'looting in their uniforms' sounds like baseless rumour or joke that someone has tagged on.



There's a pic doing the rounds of a girl outside Currys, post looting being nicked wearing a uniform. Whether it's been photoshopped I don't know but it looks pretty convincing.

ETA - beaten to it by gaijingirl


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

this is the picture - I'm sure someone will know if it's real or not.

(she's got a cracking pair of legs though!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Maybe they thought that opening in Brixton was a risk and now that risk isn't worth it any more?
> 
> Edit: police helicopter now above Brixton, loads of sirens going off



Then they can fuck off quite frankly.

If M&S managed to stay throughout all the riots, can't see why a giant like Currys can't

Remember the sign that was on the railway bridge about supporting Brixton.  M&S was up there, but can't remember who else.  Was there for years


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> There's a pic doing the rounds of a girl outside Currys, post looting being nicked wearing a uniform. Whether it's been photoshopped I don't know but it looks pretty convincing.
> 
> ETA - beaten to it by gaijingirl



That picture's been everywhere since yesterday. I reckon she's famous by now. She's probably happy about that though!

gaijin - that's why I never posted it up as wasn't sure if it was a fake or not as I can't remember what uniform Currys staff wear.  Also wondered why she was still in her uniform at that time of night unless she hadn't managed to get home to change


----------



## Kanda (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> The 'looting in their uniforms' sounds like baseless rumour or joke that someone has tagged on.



There was a picture of a Curry's employee been arrested outside the store across all the papers on Monday in her Curry's outfit/uniform. Could be they just gave her a cardi after being arrested.

E2A: This one...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe she nicked it from the staff room cos it was getting cold.

Or


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2011)

Currys is categorically not closing now!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 9, 2011)

All I can do is speak to the same person tomorrow lunchtime and see what they say (they have said their friend received a letter giving them 30-days notice)....

Agree about her legs


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

Did they used to have big fridges in Curries?


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> All I can do is speak to the same person tomorrow lunchtime and see what they say (they have said their friend received a letter giving them 30-days notice)....


I was tweeted by Currys/Dixons PR.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

editor said:


> I was tweeted by Currys/Dixons PR.



I saw another tweet by someone called DixonsintheKnow or something similar stating it wasn't happening (shortly after you'd put post up about it on here)


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 9, 2011)

The other funny thing about that photo is her mate over to the right  who really, really, doesn't want to be photographed...


----------



## Ms T (Aug 9, 2011)

It's a shame Curry's isn't closing - I''ve wanted it to become an Aldi for years!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

Half a dozen assorted sirens going down Tulse Hill towards Brixton just now.


----------



## gabi (Aug 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The other funny thing about that photo is her mate over to the right who really, really, doesn't want to be photographed...



thats an up the bum waitin to happen


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe she nicked it from the staff room cos it was getting cold.
> 
> Or



Curry's have said she wasn't an employee and had taken the jacket from the store.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Curry's have said she wasn't an employee and had taken the jacket from the store.



See, it got cold after the rain.

Do I get an internet point?


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> See, it got cold after the rain.
> 
> Do I get an internet point?


I think you've just completed level 8 of the internets, top work.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

Brixton crawling with plod this afternoon, more than the usual half dozen, I mean.  Helicopter circling.  Class War sellers also showing their faces.


----------



## katie_m (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is the place for it, but it doesn't warrant a whole thread. I'm freecycling a cream Smeg fridge/freezer which is fully functioning although a bit battered and bruised etc. I'm on Barnwell Road (no stairs to navigate) and it HAS to be collected tomorrow.

Do any Urbanites want it? I'm afraid I'm a right weakling - so I can't help with moving it, and a right slattern - so it won't be cleaned or defrosted.

PM me if interested but I really really must insist it goes tomorrow, ideally some time between 0900 and 1200.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 10, 2011)

There is a freecycle forum here katie, but welcome aboard anyway


----------



## katie_m (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you!  I'd better find the freecycle forum then


----------



## katie_m (Aug 10, 2011)

Clearly being a bit dim as can't find the Freecycle forum - any assistance gratefully received...!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 10, 2011)

It's actually the recycling forum, freecycle is a large US organisation. It's in the community forums which aren't open to people who have just arrived or we might get timewasters or weirdos. To be honest, if you stick it on the street with a big sign saying THIS WORKS, HELP YOURSELF! it'll be gone in less than an hour.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

katie_m said:


> Clearly being a bit dim as can't find the Freecycle forum - any assistance gratefully received...!


It's a thread in the "community chat" section.


----------



## Becki22061979 (Aug 10, 2011)

Incident unit, 2 buses and police plus plenty of traffic at Kennington Church. Buses in diversion!!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

Quite a few clusters of sirens heading down Tulse Hill again.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2011)

Are most shops open again? I was down earlier and it looked like most places were open, but that was a few hours ago.


----------



## gabi (Aug 10, 2011)

yeh seems like it. loadsa cop vans heading up the hill but the vibe outside is good.


----------



## story (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much everything was open when I was out between 4:30 and 6:00-ish.

Apart from Footlocker, obv.

Oh, and WH Smith was closed too...

And as Greebo said up there, Class War were doing a roaring trade on the high street, a right little crowd waiting to sign their forms.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2011)

Chancers!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2011)

katie_m said:


> Not sure if this is the place for it, but it doesn't warrant a whole thread. I'm freecycling a cream Smeg fridge/freezer which is fully functioning although a bit battered and bruised etc. I'm on Barnwell Road (no stairs to navigate) and it HAS to be collected tomorrow.
> 
> Do any Urbanites want it? I'm afraid I'm a right weakling - so I can't help with moving it, and a right slattern - so it won't be cleaned or defrosted.
> 
> PM me if interested but I really really must insist it goes tomorrow, ideally some time between 0900 and 1200.



There was someone on this or another thread requesting stuff for victims who had lost stuff in the looting.  (I'm sure these people who have had their flats burnt out could do with anything that's going)


----------



## story (Aug 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Chancers!


 
I know. Fuckin pissed me off.

Next time they accuse someone of making political capital out of a situation...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Chancers!


Going by the amount of people walking straight past them, your opinion is/was shared quite widely (including by me).  I'd be more impressed if I'd heard that they showed their faces yesterday to help at any of the clear ups or anything else like that.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 10, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Going by the amount of people walking straight past them, your opinion is/was shared quite widely (including by me). I'd be more impressed if I'd heard that they showed their faces yesterday to help at any of the clear ups or anything else like that.



Wouldn't want to taint the revolutionary zeal with anything as common as that now would we?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wouldn't want to taint the revolutionary zeal with anything as common as that now would we?


Fuck no - that'd mean walking the walk and maybe risking getting blisters (metaphorical or otherwise).


----------



## Secateur (Aug 10, 2011)

Class War paring on about Duggan getting shot.

I just reminded them if you go out in public with an illegal firearm, your chances of bad things happening to you increase.


----------



## story (Aug 10, 2011)

It's all a bit sirentastic out there... Can't tell which way they're heading...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

lots and lots just headed down B Hill.  more than 10, most only lights not sirens.  Could simultaneously hear sirens in a different direction.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

Nothing happening at Brixton stn area. Just been through it.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 10, 2011)

From the BBC News Live Coverage:

*2151: *Scotland Yard has named the 26-year-old man who died after being found shot in a car during riots in Croydon as Trevor Ellis, of Brixton Hill.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nothing happening at Brixton stn area. Just been through it.



Good work, our intrepid reporter.

Meanwhile, in probably non riot news, police attending to something outside Renton Close.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nothing happening at Brixton stn area. Just been through it.



Nothing happening in the street in front of my house.

Nothing happening in the street behind my house.

Nothing happening on the railway line near my house.

There is a plane in the sky, and some clouds.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2011)

In other news; I've set a fag alight and am watching a video nasty.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 10, 2011)

This helicopter bollocks does my head it; the bogus flyover: 'Yes, we are here protecting you all'. Oh do fuck off, it's midnight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> This helicopter bollocks does my head it; the bogus flyover: 'Yes, we are here protecting you'. Oh do fuck off, it's midnight.



Was just thinking the same thing.

There's nothing to see here. Go home helicopter

(seems to have gone now)


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 10, 2011)

I enjoy it's calming drone.  I can sleep now, knowing it is looking after us all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't mine it's calming drone when it's hovering in one place.  It's when it starts moving/circling that I get annoyed


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I enjoy *it's* calming drone. I can sleep now, knowing it is looking after us all.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't *mine* *it's* calming drone when it's hovering in one place. It's when it starts moving/circling that I get annoyed


Deary me.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Deary me.


What's wrong with a 'calming drone'?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> What's wrong with a 'calming drone'?



I couldn't figure it out, but now I've just realised I made a typo

I started saying "I don't mind.  It's when it starts circling", but changed it and forgot to correct it.  Teuchter's just nit-picking


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Deary me.



Be assured that this morning I feel ashamed of my actions from last night.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2011)

That's something we all want to know more about....


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It's a shame Curry's isn't closing - I''ve wanted it to become an Aldi for years!


How about an Aldi next to Walton Lodge Laundry? It would boost the market, be good for the barrier block & Morlands Estate and (most important on this board apparently) piss off Tescos.  We don't want or need more housing on Coldharbour Lane. We need shops and employment generation.  For years the council would not allow development 'cos it wasn't employment generating.  Now it seems they only like housing.  It might help if the councillors lived in the area they represent (shock horror).


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I've earmarked Carpet Right for a Lidl/Aldi I'm afraid, once it's been burned down.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

CH1 said:


> We don't want or need more housing on Coldharbour Lane.


Do we not?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd like more schools all over Brixton. Is it true there are no primary schools whatsoever in Ferndale ward?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Do we not?


I don't think we do - every development is worse than its predecessor. Look at that vile monstrosity on the corner of Lilford Road. Pure concrete city.  And it is supposed to be shared ownership.  Aldous Huxley would call it slavery.  You'd need to be stoned on soma gas to live in a place like that!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'd like more schools all over Brixton. Is it true there are no primary schools whatsoever in Ferndale ward?


Well they closed a perfectly good one on Santley Street to turn it into loft living spaces.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

CH1 said:


> Well they closed a perfectly good one on Santley Street to turn it into loft living spaces.



There's that lovely one at the start of Ferndale Rd, Clapham end as well.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

CH1 said:


> I don't think we do - every development is worse than its predecessor. Look at that vile monstrosity on the corner of Lilford Road. Pure concrete city. And it is supposed to be shared ownership. Aldous Huxley would call it slavery. You'd need to be stoned on soma gas to live in a place like that!


What would go in these new shops, considering the fact that half of the ones opposite the Barrier Block have been empty for years and not one of the new shop units in the adjacent development has been troubled by a tenant since the building was finished?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

more schools?   you'll be wanting the moon on a stick next!

Lambeth have asked its residents to lobby the government about this as there is a shortage - on its way to becoming a critical shortage of primary school places.  Plenty of anger about this to be seen on urban.  Effra primary another one sold and turned into "luxury" flats.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> What would go in these new shops, considering the fact that half of the ones opposite the Barrier Block have been empty for years and not one of the new shop units in the adjacent development has been troubled by a tenant since the building was finished?



Have they totally overpriced the units like they did in the old pubs in LJ. They have been empty for years. One has to wonder if the owners are overpricing them to the hold out for a change of use to residential


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2011)

What about parking?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

What _about _parking?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> What would go in these new shops, considering the fact that half of the ones opposite the Barrier Block have been empty for years and not one of the new shop units in the adjacent development has been troubled by a tenant since the building was finished?


As I said before an Aldi supermarket. Supermarkets demand car parking - and the empty site next to "The Viaduct" could accommodate that.
You are right about the shop/office units it the Viaduct. They are there to meet the planning department policies - the site was originally a garage, derelict for years then a 2nd hand car tyre place.  "Employment generating" according to the council. I remember some geezer from Tooting trying to get approval for a mixed development on that site around 1983 and planning would not play ball. Preferred it derelict.  I cannot offer a solution to these shops one - ask planning!
As for the current empty site - this was owned by the proprietor of "The Voice" who secured planning permission for a 2 star hotel on the site in 1997 or so (I could dig out a press cutting on this). So far no hotel and no housing. Give us an Aldi (or a Netto) PLEASE (we already have a Lidl in Acre Lane)


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What _about _parking?



There pretty much isn't any in Central Brixton now, unless you go to Tesco.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> There pretty much isn't any in Central Brixton now, unless you go to Tesco.



OK. I wouldn't know apart from what people post on here as I don't drive.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

CH1 said:


> As I said before an Aldi supermarket. Supermarkets demand car parking - and the empty site next to "The Viaduct" could accommodate that.
> You are right about the shop/office units it the Viaduct. They are there to meet the planning department policies - the site was originally a garage, derelict for years then a 2nd hand car tyre place. "Employment generating" according to the council. I remember some geezer from Tooting trying to get approval for a mixed development on that site around 1983 and planning would not play ball. Preferred it derelict. I cannot offer a solution to these shops one - ask planning!
> As for the current empty site - this was owned by the proprietor of "The Voice" who secured planning permission for a 2 star hotel on the site in 1997 or so (I could dig out a press cutting on this). So far no hotel and no housing. Give us an Aldi (or a Netto) PLEASE (we already have a Lidl in Acre Lane)



Brixton could really do with a decent hotel or hostel.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

CH1 said:


> As I said before an Aldi supermarket.


Well that's clearly what you want but I'm finding it hard to get excited about another multinational supermarket moving in, driving yet more traffic thundering down Coldharbour Lane. Do we really need _another_ supermarket in Brixton?

Aldi's reputation isn't exactly stellar either:



> In April 2000, Aldi UK paid damages to a shop manager they had fired for being HIV-positive. Aldi reached an out-of-court settlement with Mark Hedley, former manager of the Aldi supermarket in Seaham, County Durham, shortly before an employment tribunal hearing. Mr Hedley complained of discrimination after he was asked to leave because bosses said other staff felt uncomfortable around him. It is thought the damages paid to Mr Hedley ran to six figures.
> 
> Over 200 store managers in the United States are filing charges against unfair labour practices. They are claiming they were illegally classified as exempt from overtime pay, receiving a fixed salary regardless of the actual number of hours worked. The plaintiffs claim they did not spend most of their time managing, rather their time was spent stocking shelves, cleaning spills and serving customers. Store managers do not have management responsibility such as hiring, firing, nor promoting employees
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldi


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Brixton could really do with a decent hotel or hostel.


Yes and that would be of real benefit to the community too.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Regarding the shops in what was "Angell Terrace" - i.e. the Angel Pub down to the nail bar, the Angel pub was sold for £505,000 a couple of years ago.  How any trading activity there can justify that price I cannot say.  George the hairdresser has a fixed price lease, so even though he lives in north London it is worth his while to stay put. Everything else is pretty much fucked up, as you say - although I think the Gresham Cafe may be freehold so they are probably not under pressure.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> OK. I wouldn't know apart from what people post on here as I don't drive.



Most of the time I get my main shopping on a Tesco home delivery but on the times I do get stuff from central Brixton it's either a real pain in the arse lugging it on the bus to get home - or I end up making several journeys.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

What is that place down by the police unit on CHL that has a sign saying "London Hotel"?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Most of the time I get my main shopping on a Tesco home delivery but on the times I do get stuff from central Brixton it's either a real pain in the arse lugging it on the bus to get home - or I end up making several journeys.



I've seen other people complaining about parking, but it's not like I bother to notice when I don't drive myself and live 5 mins from Tescos, 2 from Lidl.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Well that's clearly what you want but I'm finding it hard to get excited about another multinational supermarket moving in, driving yet more traffic thundering down Coldharbour Lane. Do we really need _another_ supermarket in Brixton?
> 
> Aldi's reputation isn't exactly stellar either:


Hadn't come across that one.  I just prefer small discounter style supermarkets.  And yes I think since the KwikSave in Brixton market closed down shopping is not very convenient in east Brixton, especially as a pedestrian.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What is that place down by the police unit on CHL that has a sign saying "London Hotel"?


It's not a hotel.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2011)

CH1 said:


> Hadn't come across that one. I just prefer small discounter style supermarkets. And yes I think since the KwikSave in Brixton market closed down shopping is not very convenient in east Brixton, especially as a pedestrian.


The street market is minutes away and there's several small stores along Coldharbour Lane. An Aldi nearby would probably put them out of business.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not a hotel.



I figured as much, but does anyone know what it really is?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


>


Nice theory until you get a couple of pushchairs on the bus, which isn't uncommon.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What is that place down by the police unit on CHL that has a sign saying "London Hotel"?


It's a hostel.  Takes vulnerable people prior to them being allocated flats on the Morlands etc.  Don't know who owns it - but it is essentially a B & B used by the council for people who are homeless.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2011)

.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

CH1 said:


> It's a hostel. Takes vulnerable people prior to them being allocated flats on the Morlands etc. Don't know who owns it - but it is essentially a B & B used by the council for people who are homeless.



Hah, I was right then - was chatting with SO about this last time we passed it.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

you could push it up the hill, or wait on the next bus.  Like other people do.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pity that it's gradually losing it's stained glass windows. It was originally a Temperance Billiard Hall - designed to keep people like you out of the Albert.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Nice theory until you get a couple of pushchairs on the bus, which isn't uncommon.



Come off it, if you shop in Tescos with that you can easily walk to the Rush Common stop where about a gazillion buses go by, every single one of them going up the Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Nice theory until you get a couple of pushchairs on the bus, which isn't uncommon.



I sometimes do some shopping in central Brixton with a pushchair (less and less to be honest as I tend to do it on a bicycle) - put it all under the chair in the basket or hanging off the back.  I very often come across people with those shopping trolleys, sometimes more than one - they just move to one side. Those trolleys will fit in the aisle and allow passengers to move around them, whereas a pushchair will take up the whole aisle, so needs to be in the designated section. Never had any problem with it and find it infinitely preferable to the unnecessary hassle of owning, driving, maintaining, insuring and parking a car in London.  I would also choose to do that during a less busy time of day.  If a bus is too crowded, I start pushing and maybe wait for a less crowded one - or more likely, walk home.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2011)

editor said:


> The street market is minutes away and there's several small stores along Coldharbour Lane. An Aldi nearby would probably put them out of business.


Well speaking from past experience - the market traders were outraged when Tescos moved from Popes Road to Acre Lane.  Similarly the closure of KwikSave reduced business in the market.  I disagree that a low cost supermarket next to the market should be damaging.  Previous experience shows there is synergy in shopping. More in facilities in one area the better.  Out of town location (as Tescos in Acre Lane was in 1985) damage town centres.  People would park in the supermarket car park whilst shopping also in the market -and small specialist stores.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Come off it, if you shop in Tescos with that you can easily walk to the Rush Common stop where about a gazillion buses go by, every single one of them going up the Hill.



If it's a major shop, then I'd just go to Tesco anyway and use the car, hence no problem - it's when I need to go to the market area, whether it's some bits in Iceland (assuming I don't need a load, which I'll then go to the one in Camberwell), odds and ends from the market, cupcakes, the pound shops, or even the farmers market, I have to limit myself to only buying what I can carry.

Also, "walking home" is not an option as I'm off New Park Road.  It's too far for me (and no, this is not open to discussion).


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I have to limit myself to only buying what I can carry.



How awful for you.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't you ever find you have those weeks when all the big/bulky/heavy stuff like toilet rolls, washing powder and potatoes all run out at the same time?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Don't you ever find you have those weeks when all the big/bulky/heavy stuff like toilet rolls, washing powder and potatoes all run out at the same time?



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Don't you ever find you have those weeks when all the big/bulky/heavy stuff like toilet rolls, washing powder and potatoes all run out at the same time?



teuchter's far too organised for that


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Don't you ever find you have those weeks when all the big/bulky/heavy stuff like toilet rolls, washing powder and potatoes all run out at the same time?


Yes, but some of those things get topped up before I run out.  FWIW buy a 60 litre (or more) rucksack with a really good hipbelt - IME it can save a fortune on delivery charges.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Yes, but some of those things get topped up before I run out. FWIW buy a 60 litre (or more) rucksack with a really good hipbelt - IME it can save a fortune on delivery charges.



aj's by his own admission too lazy for all that.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> aj's by his own admission too lazy for all that.


He's doing it wrong


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I think AJ has some mobility problems (apologies if I'm wrong about that) so I can understand why he wouldn't want to cart a big rucksack back.. but I have issues too with how much I can carry - since I always have a toddler with me.  It's just a case of being organised.  I bulk buy things such as toilet paper, dried goods etc and get it delivered and then I tend to buy little and often for fresh food - which I prefer anyway as I find it cuts down on waste.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I think AJ has some mobility problems (apologies if I'm wrong about that) so I can understand why he wouldn't want to cart a big rucksack back.. but I have issues too with how much I can carry - since I always have a toddler with me. It's just a case of being organised. I bulk buy things such as toilet paper, dried goods etc and get it delivered and then I tend to buy little and often for fresh food - which I prefer anyway as I find it cuts down on waste.



Yeah that's sound thinking. I was just joking about aj, I know he's got some reason besides laziness for not walking the hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

oooh... I'm a "sound thinker".... never realised! Thanks Truxta!

*adds it to CV instantly*


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried that Japanese restaurant that does the special stuff yet, gaijin?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I think AJ has some mobility problems (apologies if I'm wrong about that) so I can understand why he wouldn't want to cart a big rucksack back.. but I have issues too with how much I can carry - since I always have a toddler with me. It's just a case of being organised. I bulk buy things such as toilet paper, dried goods etc and get it delivered and then I tend to buy little and often for fresh food - which I prefer anyway as I find it cuts down on waste.



Same as, I can't carry much and I hate rucksacks/backpacks.

You can often get deals with free delivery or discounts with supermarket deliveries and I often wait 'til they come in and that way the delivery cost is more or less covered.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Have you tried that Japanese restaurant that does the special stuff yet, gaijin?



no I haven't.. but Ms T did and was complementary. I'd completely forgotten about it to tell the truth.. don't get out much these days.. but actually it's my holidays at the moment, so I might just go down and have a bite. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as, I can't carry much and I hate rucksacks/backpacks.
> 
> You can often get deals with free delivery or discounts with supermarket deliveries and I often wait 'til they come in and that way the delivery cost is more or less covered.



Yes.. I know (think?) you're an Ocado fan and I am too - they often do free delivery if it's after 9pm on certain nights. The shop has to be over £75 - but if I bulk buy 5L of washing liquid, loads of nappies, cleaning products and toilet paper (and maybe some booze) - it easily hits that - and that then lasts for months before I have to do it again.

It does however mean that you generally have to wedge yourself onto the toilet in our tiny bog between the stacks of loo roll!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes.. I know (think?) you're an Ocado fan and I am too - they often do free delivery if it's after 9pm on certain nights. The shop has to be over £75 - but if I bulk buy 5L of washing liquid, loads of nappies, cleaning products and toilet paper (and maybe some booze) - it easily hits that - and that then lasts for months before I have to do it again.
> 
> It does however mean that you generally have to wedge yourself onto the toilet in our tiny bog between the stacks of loo roll!



Yeah, that's the typ eof stuff I buy (barring the nappies), and tinned stuff which is heavy


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2011)

yes I get tinned stuff and dried stuff often too.

It's hard not to sneak in some elicit naughtiness though...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Rucksacks are great for shopping large amounts of tinned/bottled/heavy stuff, but obv not great if you can't physically deal with it. A small backpack and a largish permabag does me for most "big" shopping trips. Only the two of us tho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> yes I get tinned stuff and dried stuff often too.
> 
> It's hard not to sneak in some elicit naughtiness though...



and boxy stuff that pokes out of bags and jabs you in the legs, like tea bags, boxes of cereal etc.

Yes, lots of illicit hihg saturated fat/high sugar often falls off the shelves into my basket accidentally


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Rucksacks are great for shopping large amounts of tinned/bottled/heavy stuff, but obv not great if you can't physically deal with it. A small backpack and a largish permabag does me for most "big" shopping trips. Only the two of us tho.



I often nearly fall backwards walking up four flights of stairs with shopping in my hands, so there's no way I'm going to wear a backpack


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I often nearly fall backwards walking up four flights of stairs with shopping in my hands, so there's no way I'm going to wear a backpack



You're leaning backwards? DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You're leaning backwards? DOING IT WRONG!



The weight is pulling me backwards


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I often nearly fall backwards walking up four flights of stairs with shopping in my hands, so there's no way I'm going to wear a backpack


That's why I use a backpack - it leaves your hands free and, if fitted properly, still transfers more of the weight to your legs & hips - IME it really doesn't make you as unbalanced as all that. 

FWIW pack it right and it neither pulls you backwards nor pushes you forwards.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Greebo said:


> That's why I use a backpack - it leaves your hands free and, if fitted properly, still transfers more of the weight to your legs & hips - IME it really doesn't make you as unbalanced as all that.



100% agree. It's much easier than swinging around heavy bags in your hands.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

Greebo said:


> That's why I use a backpack - it leaves your hands free and, if fitted properly, still transfers more of the weight to your legs & hips - IME it really doesn't make you as unbalanced as all that.



I have a fucked knee, a fucked elbow and a fucked shoulder.  Will stick with deliveries


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have a fucked knee, a fucked elbow and a fucked shoulder. Will stick with deliveries



_Endless sense of entitlement._


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> _Endless sense of entitlement._



No, can't afford to damage anything else


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have a fucked knee, a fucked elbow and a fucked shoulder. Will stick with deliveries


I have a fucked (but recovering somewhat, touch wood) knee, and fucked ankle on the other side, but if I try using carrier bags instead of a rucksack my shoulders & wrists get fucked too. 

Don't ask how I found that out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I have a fucked (but recovering somewhat, touch wood) knee, and fucked ankle on the other side, but if I try using carrier bags instead of a rucksack my shoulders & wrists get fucked too.
> 
> Don't ask how I found that out.



So how did you find out?

And anyway, I don't like anything tight around my shoulders or near my neck either


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2011)

Wanking.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So how did you find out?


Didn't I say "don't ask"?  FWIW found out when recurring carpal tunnel problems from the shoulder blade to finger tips cleared up after using the rucksack (only tried it because I reckoned my legs were stronger than my arms in any case).



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> And anyway, I don't like anything tight around my shoulders or near my neck either


If it's worn with the hip belt done up, and the rest of it fits you (better quality rucksacks are adjustable, ever for shortarsed women of almost any dress size), the shoulder straps don't need to be tight - all they do is stop the bag falling backwards or sideways. And there's no pressure at all on the neck either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Didn't I say "don't ask"?



I never do what I'm told to do 

If it's worn with the hip belt done up, and the rest of it fits you (better quality rucksacks are adjustable, ever for shortarsed women of almost any dress size), the shoulder straps don't need to be tight - all they do is stop the bag falling backwards or sideways. And there's no pressure at all on the neck either. [/quote]

Don't like them full stop.  I remember the first time I went on holiday to Malaysia in the late 90s and I used to go on Lonely Planet forums and asked about suitcases on wheels, I reckon 90% of them giggled or sneered at me.  Now everyone has wheelie bags.  I reckon I started a trend


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wanking.


In your dreams.   And no, that didn't cause the shoulder etc problem either - opening an up & over garage door twice a day in a week of gales did.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never do what I'm told to do


<Files that away as useful information> 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now everyone has wheelie bags. I reckon I started a trend


Got a wheelie case as well - amazing how much you can carry using both


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never do what I'm told to do
> 
> If it's worn with the hip belt done up, and the rest of it fits you (better quality rucksacks are adjustable, ever for shortarsed women of almost any dress size), the shoulder straps don't need to be tight - all they do is stop the bag falling backwards or sideways. And there's no pressure at all on the neck either.
> 
> Don't like them full stop. I remember the first time I went on holiday to Malaysia in the late 90s and I used to go on Lonely Planet forums and asked about suitcases on wheels, I reckon 90% of them giggled or sneered at me. Now everyone has wheelie bags. I reckon I started a trend



No they don't. Wheelies are fine for short trips in developed areas. Not so nice for trekking or even going somewhere the roads are a bit shit. Backpack wins every time if I'm forced to make a choice.


----------



## gabi (Aug 12, 2011)

Erk. the rest of urban's got super nasty (im not denyin my part in that btw)...  im gonna hide here for a bit....fluffy

actually. maybe bedtime. gnite all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

Greebo said:


> <Files that away as useful information>
> 
> Got a wheelie case as well - amazing how much you can carry using both



Never get one with grooves in the wheels.  They're a pain in the arse to steer if a bit of gravel gets stuck in them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No they don't. Wheelies are fine for short trips in developed areas. Not so nice for trekking or even going somewhere the roads are a bit shit. Backpack wins every time if I'm forced to make a choice.



Well backpackers don't as it's just not cool.  I don't give a toss about looking cool.  I took mine into the middle of the jungle and got on and off boats with them.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well backpackers don't as it's just not cool. I don't give a toss about looking cool. I took mine into the middle of the jungle and got on and off boats with them.



Yes, and now your knee, elbow and neck is fucked.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes, and now your knee, elbow and neck is fucked.


Game, set, and match to TruXta.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Game, set, and match to TruXta.



They were done years later.  Elbow from tiling.  Shoulder from tiling.  Knee was from falling off a bus and admittedly that was well before I went on holiday.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They were done years later. Elbow from tiling. Shoulder from tiling. Knee was from falling off a bus and admittedly that was well before I went on holiday.



Sure they were. Sure.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sure they were. Sure.



I've got a big scab on my knee at the moment after tripping over a carpetted step.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got a big scab on my knee at the moment after tripping over a carpetted step.



Want me to blow on it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Want me to blow on it?



Itching it would be nicer


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Itching it would be nicer



Tut tut, shouldn't do that, it'll only come off.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

Small consolation but AFAIK itchiness means that the new skin is forming.  Scratch carefully around it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Small consolation but AFAIK itchiness means that the new skin is forming. Scratch carefully around it?



That's what I've been doing already, but it doesn't stop me wanting to scratch the scab itself


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to confess I love picking at scabs. Freaks the missus right out too, which can't hurt


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I have to confess I love picking at scabs. Freaks them missus right out too, which can't hurt



I love peeling sunburn.  Never get any myself though


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I love peeling sunburn. Never get any myself though



Neither do I. I peel skin from my feet, both from callouses and from loose skin after playing footie. Lush.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Neither do I. I peel skin from my feet, both from callouses and from loose skin after playing footie. Lush.



That's disgusting.  I don't like feet


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's disgusting. I don't like feet



I've got lovely feet.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2011)

I usually take a rucksack if I'm doing a lot of shopping. Obviously not everyone can do the same but there are trolleys, and buses, and home deliveries, and doing a bit of shopping every day or two instead of all at once, and all sorts of other ingenious technologies. For those with more severe mobility issues there are disabled badges and disabled parking spaces and I'd never object to someone using a car if it's because they genuinely can't cope otherwise. For everyone else, a bit of excercise is good for you anyway.

Basically, aj should stop whinging about there not being enough parking for this that and everything because for most people there's no need whatsoever to have a car to conduct one's life in London.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if it's gonna happen or not, but I've heard rumours of Scientology Volunteer Ministers heading to Brixton today on a recruitment drive.  Would be interested to see if they have the balls or not, and what sort of reception they get.  They're known for exploiting problems and offering hope to people after all sorts of disasters - when the only thing they are really after is your money by selling you the Dianetics book.

Not sure whether it's the tables with red cloths and e-meters, or the full yellow tent Volunteer Minister experience - but it'll be interesting to see if the rumour materialises.

Watch out for groups of internet nerds in guy fawkes masks...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Not sure if it's gonna happen or not, but I've heard rumours of Scientology Volunteer Ministers heading to Brixton today on a recruitment drive. Would be interested to see if they have the balls or not, and what sort of reception they get.
> <snip>
> 
> Watch out for groups of internet nerds in guy fawkes masks...


Sounds like fun, and I may have to wander downhill today for the shopping.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope otherwise but pretty sure someone must have died at the lido yesterday - around 7pm. Can't see anything online though I assume, by now, any friends/relatives would have been told.

He'd been pulled out the pool and the medics had taken over from the lido staff (who walked away in tears having pumped his chest continually) but it had been over 20 minutes at that point and he just wasn't responding.  Six medics, 2 defibrillators... you're obviously willing for them to put him in the recovery position.  At that point it felt uncomfortable or indecent or something so I don't know what else happened... maybe something close to a miracle. I don't know. Hell of a thing.


The medics were extraordinary.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Not sure if it's gonna happen or not, but I've heard rumours of Scientology Volunteer Ministers heading to Brixton today on a recruitment drive.



Wish I was off work today, would like to have said hi


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Hope otherwise but pretty sure someone must have died at the lido yesterday - around 7pm. Can't see anything online though I assume, by now, any friends/relatives would have been told.
> 
> He'd been pulled out the pool and the medics had taken over from the lido staff (who walked away in tears having pumped his chest continually) but it had been over 20 minutes at that point and he just wasn't responding. Six medics, 2 defibrillators... you're obviously willing for them to put him in the recovery position. At that point it felt uncomfortable or indecent or something so I don't know what else happened... maybe something close to a miracle. I don't know. Hell of a thing.
> 
> The medics were extraordinary.



oh this is horrible and very sad.  I feel for his family.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

there were indeed some perky girls handing out ways to happiness booklets on the high street.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 12, 2011)

Low flying helicopter at 1030 in the morning is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> there were indeed some perky girls handing out ways to happiness booklets on the high street.


Oh good  - my favourite type to deflate.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Low flying helicopter at 1030 in the morning is a bit disconcerting.


Heard it up here too  - fuck off and let me hear the radio you bastard!


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Heard it up here too - fuck off and let me hear the radio you bastard!



Cos Milliband done a walk of the High St. He's now in The Karibu center.. live on BBC news...


----------



## ajdown (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> there were indeed some perky girls handing out ways to happiness booklets on the high street.


I suppose they think they're doing some good but it's depressing seeing them recruiting in Brixton.  I think thought the average Brixtonite is either too intelligent to fall for it, or has better things to spend £20 on than a Dianetics book.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

the average anything is not going to be interested or else there would be a lot more of them.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> the average anything is not going to be interested or else there would be a lot more of them.



How many were there?  Did they have their stress test tables out or anything else to identify them as being Scientologists - or just pretending to be a legitimate religious group handing out leaflets?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

Their tools of the trade were limited to booklets and perkiness from what I saw.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Their tools of the trade were limited to booklets and perkiness from what I saw.



One item too many by the sound of it.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this today - or from the Independent's archives?  And where is it?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new Thai place next to Rosie's in Market Row (where Goodbench used to be)?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2011)

Was just walking home along Atlantic/Railton Road and there was an ENORMOUS kitchen knife lying on the floor near Marcus Garvey Way!  Luckily there were some coppers just across the road who came and took away said knife and put it in an evidence bag!  Very strange.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Was just walking home along Atlantic/Railton Road and there was an ENORMOUS kitchen knife lying on the floor near Marcus Garvey Way! Luckily there were some coppers just across the road who came and took away said knife and put it in an evidence bag! Very strange.



Maybe the robber at King's College dropped it?   (Just back from King's College and when I was going in, there seemed to be lots of staff looking for someone).  Think someone may have had property stolen.  Suppose a patient could have gone walkabout though, but judging by security guards running around, I reckon a bit of thievery


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

Is Miliband doing that Jay-Z thing as he walks along?

_'Neeeeeew Yooooork......'_


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2011)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 12751
> Is this today - or from the Independent's archives? And where is it?



Captions please:

"How big is yours?"


----------



## metal13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Captions please:
> 
> "How big is yours?"



So....your head isn't the only thing that's shaved?


----------



## story (Aug 13, 2011)

Show of strength in Brixton Town.

This afternoon saw six wagons and a couple of cars belting about with sirens raging, up and down and round and round they went. Either it was a funfair ride, or they were lost.

Then this evening about midnight, saw a convoy of four wagons and a couple of cars cruising really slowly up Effra Road and into High Trees. As I was returning, got stuck behind the same convoy cruising really slowly down Effra Road and into the high street.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2011)

story said:


> Show of strength in Brixton Town.
> 
> This afternoon saw six wagons and a couple of cars belting about with sirens raging, up and down and round and round they went. Either it was a funfair ride, or they were lost.
> 
> Then this evening about midnight, saw a convoy of four wagons and a couple of cars cruising really slowly up Effra Road and into High Trees. As I was returning, got stuck behind the same convoy cruising really slowly down Effra Road and into the high street.



Cruising eh?


----------



## story (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes. With deckchairs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2011)

story said:


> Yes. With deckchairs.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Hope otherwise but pretty sure someone must have died at the lido yesterday - around 7pm. Can't see anything online though I assume, by now, any friends/relatives would have been told.
> 
> He'd been pulled out the pool and the medics had taken over from the lido staff (who walked away in tears having pumped his chest continually) but it had been over 20 minutes at that point and he just wasn't responding. Six medics, 2 defibrillators... you're obviously willing for them to put him in the recovery position. At that point it felt uncomfortable or indecent or something so I don't know what else happened... maybe something close to a miracle. I don't know. Hell of a thing.
> 
> The medics were extraordinary.


How awful.   Anyone got any news about this?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 13, 2011)

story said:


> Show of strength in Brixton Town.
> 
> This afternoon saw six wagons and a couple of cars belting about with sirens raging, up and down and round and round they went. Either it was a funfair ride, or they were lost.
> 
> Then this evening about midnight, saw a convoy of four wagons and a couple of cars cruising really slowly up Effra Road and into High Trees. As I was returning, got stuck behind the same convoy cruising really slowly down Effra Road and into the high street.


 
yeah, MASSIVE police presence in Brixton today - must be at least 5 or 10 times the usual number. Loads on foot patrolling the market in pairs, stopping and searching kids on Popes Road. Loads of vans parked up on Loughborough Road. Four cars full of armed coppers parked up on my road. Seems like they're surrounding the estates....


----------



## story (Aug 14, 2011)

Saw:

- Wagons from Yorkshire, Kent and Cornwall cruising about.

- Packs of Community cops maundering about.

- A very odd arrest outside The Albert that looked to me and my companion a whole lot like a set up.

Interesting night....


----------



## leanderman (Aug 14, 2011)

Plenty of police around today too.

But they were keeping their distance from the devil-dog exhibition in Windrush Square at 4.30pm.

As was everyone else


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 14, 2011)

I was in Windrush Sq at 4.40pm.  Never saw them.

 You're not referring to me are you? 

I was sat in the Ritzy W Sq outpost.


----------



## story (Aug 14, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Plenty of police around today too.
> 
> But they were keeping their distance from the devil-dog exhibition in Windrush Square at 4.30pm.
> 
> As was everyone else



I like the Blue-nose one with the enormous dugs. Judging by the state of them, she must have about 44 pups gnawing at her. She's friendly and trots up with a smile to say hello.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 14, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I was in Windrush Sq at 4.40pm.  Never saw them.
> 
> You're not referring to me are you?
> 
> I was sat in the Ritzy W Sq outpost.



No! I skirted the devil-dogs at 4.25pm.

Unlike Story, I am too scared to approach them.

Can someone explain why such dogs are kept?

They look pretty menacing to me ('cept the pregnant one).


----------



## leanderman (Aug 14, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I believe so - the plans are still up in the toilet block in the playground and when I spoke, very recently, with one of the FoBP committee she said it was still going ahead... we were commenting on how lucky it was for that to still be in the running.
> 
> Let's just hope it stays that way.



Can I really be the first to notice they have started work on the replacement playground in Brockwell Park?

Will be quite a bit bigger - as well as a whole lot better.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh how *lovely*

http://yfrog.com/h6wl5wvj

I wonder if we are about to get our equivalent of the Peckham Peace Wall? I truly hope so.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 14, 2011)

Someone remind me on monday to print out a big one of these to stick on it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hurry up! people have started adding messages already


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Plenty of police around today too.
> 
> But they were keeping their distance from the devil-dog exhibition in Windrush Square at 4.30pm.


WTF was that all about: Lunatic dog, lunatic owner.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh how *lovely*
> 
> http://yfrog.com/h6wl5wvj
> 
> I wonder if we are about to get our equivalent of the Peckham Peace Wall? I truly hope so.


I took some pics tonight - they'll be up on my blog in the morning.


----------



## story (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been meaning to post this...




And now I have done.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 15, 2011)

Tried to email and nominate a Lambeth Champion, following the little letter Steve Reed put through my letterbox over the weekend.  No such email address.  Typical Lambeth   So I emailed him directly instead.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 15, 2011)

Who did you nominate aj?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 15, 2011)

Ms Cupcake for giving out free cupcakes and the quote "Brixton is about love. Who cares if people didn't show love last night? We wanted to show there is kindness in Brixton."

Steve Reed also mentioned her on his blog so I wouldn't be surprised if others have put in a good word for my favourite vegan cupcake seller along Coldharbour Lane.

Ok there's not a lot of competition for vegan cupcake sellers along Coldharbour Lane but you know what I mean.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Hurry up! people have started adding messages already



Is grafitti an arrestable offence?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

My sources tell me the police saw it happening and said "Carry on"


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 15, 2011)

Prefaced, by saying this is Herne Hill, not Brixton:

The revamped arches on Milkwood Road are slowly be filled. Can't see any of the clothes shops lasting very long.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My sources tell me the police saw it happening and said "Carry on"



Yeah, was only joking.  Very much doubt they'll arrest anyone for peace messages.

I still want to know who's responsible for the messages on the planters outside the cop shop


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's Sam The Wheels. He put the planters there.

www.samthewheels.co.uk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Sam The Wheels. He put the planters there.
> 
> www.samthewheels.co.uk



Doesn't matter how many times I see them, they always make me smile


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> View attachment 12802



Did you put that there Quimmy?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes.  I couldn't get the drawing pins to go in but had some packing tape on a package.


----------



## Stubitoutagain (Aug 15, 2011)

story said:


> I've been meaning to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> And now I have done.




i heart them. pretty sure i saw them at brixton academy late 80s


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

Maggot said:


> How awful. Anyone got any news about this?


The medics couldn't revive him.

I think Lido staff have been advised to not say anything until after the results of the post mortem because of at least the potential for litigation. Seems very unlikely there was any negligence and highly likely it was a seizure, presumably a massive heart attack. Nothing for definite yet though.

Results are due.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 16, 2011)

Brixton's Peace Wall seemed curiously empty this morning - couldn't see anything on it as I passed on the bus.

Also noticed 'for sale' signs up - were they there before Foot Locker was set on fire, or are they for the space above?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

On a bus, aj? That's very progressive of you.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 16, 2011)

Seems like everyone is trying to get in on the coffee shop craze at the moment.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The medics couldn't revive him.
> 
> I think Lido staff have been advised to not say anything until after the results of the post mortem because of at least the potential for litigation. Seems very unlikely there was any negligence and highly likely it was a seizure, presumably a massive heart attack. Nothing for definite yet though.
> 
> Results are due.



This is what I was told too. Didn't really fancy posting about someone I don't know on a public forum, or risk spreading ill formed gossip.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Seems like everyone is trying to get in on the coffee shop craze at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 12810



I noticed that a while ago.  Maybe it's so the husbands can go and relax while the wives shop


----------



## ajdown (Aug 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> On a bus, aj? That's very progressive of you.



I use the bus quite a lot of the time actually, particularly for going to and from work due to the hassle of waiting for finding a parking space when I get home in the evening.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yes. I couldn't get the drawing pins to go in but had some packing tape on a package.


It's been nicked.(hangings to good for them, bring back flogging etc etc )


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

This is an outrage!  

Probably fell off.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> This is an outrage!
> 
> Probably fell off.


Yes the tape still there.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2011)

The 'Brixton Wall' has failed miserably to catch on.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 16, 2011)

Apart from one "Like", has anyone else here actually been and put something on it?  I don't have the time at the moment to detour that way annoyingly otherwise I'd stick something up.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

editor said:


> The 'Brixton Wall' has failed miserably to catch on.



It's very big. And a few days late. And looking a bit copy catish, too.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Apart from one "Like", has anyone else here actually been and put something on it? I don't have the time at the moment to detour that way annoyingly otherwise I'd stick something up.


It's extremely bare: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixtons-riot-love-wall-fails-to-engage-locals/


----------



## ajdown (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's very big. And a few days late.



Sounds a bit like me then.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 16, 2011)

editor said:


> The 'Brixton Wall' has failed miserably to catch on.



I'm proud of Brixton for scoffing at such corny sentiment.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

The Clapham walls were fairly full this morning


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I'm proud of Brixton for scoffing at such corny sentiment.


it does seem rather, well, _Brixton Villagey. _


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2011)

editor said:


> it does seem rather, well, _Brixton Villagey. _



Like Clapham?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's very big. And a few days late. And looking a bit copy catish, too.



Exactly what I was thinking, and Brixton's original enough to get its own ideas.

What next, a Brixton Tea Party?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

Could be a decent turn out on Thursday though!

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=150658578350746


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Could be a decent turn out on Thursday though!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=150658578350746



I'd have preferred to have been there last week.

/pique]


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I'd like to have been at the Manchester Free Trade Hall in May 1966 and June 1976, but there we are.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Could be a decent turn out on Thursday though!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=150658578350746



Doesn't look as twee as a tea party or peace and love wall


----------



## gabi (Aug 17, 2011)

anyone know why they've put the cordon up again? bit over this shit. brix road totally closed at the mo. and lights.... oh the lights.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2011)

Seems it's Footlocker again. So, less 'One Love' and more 'Catch a Fire'.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2011)

Was still eminating visible smoke this morning just before 8am.  Wonder if the 'peace wall' is now 'peace charcoal'?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Was still eminating visible smoke this morning just before 8am. Wonder if the 'peace wall' is now 'peace charcoal'?



Was a bit stinky eh?


----------



## gabi (Aug 17, 2011)

my flat stinks. even worse than usual.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep, I could smell it from the traffic lights as I turned into CHL.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Still fire engine. Still smoke. Tube still shut. Sainsbury too looks like.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Still fire engine. Still smoke. Tube still shut. Sainsbury too looks like.


So two weeks on, we're still reaping the legacy of these fucking looting doofuses.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

MMoMore engines. road closed both ways . I only popped into hennes for 5 mins


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Must be 15 trucks around the place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> MMoMore engines. road closed both ways . I only popped into hennes for 5 mins



Is your M sticky?


----------



## gabi (Aug 17, 2011)

i almost wish the little toerags had done the job properly in the first place and lifted all the stock. the stench of burning rubber permeating brixton this morning was rank.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Should have put on make up and heels - all these firemen.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Should have put on make up and heels - all these firemen.



Silver lining and all that eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Should have put on make up and heels - all these firemen.



Very high heels


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes badger, if I was wearing them. I'm not tho.  might go home, tart up and come back. 
Traffic moving a bit now I think. I'm at san Marinos


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yes badger, if I was wearing them. I'm not tho.  might go home, tart up and come back.
> Traffic moving a bit now I think. I'm at san Marinos



Why aren't you at work anyway?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why aren't you at work anyway?



Yeah?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah?



Probably told work she'd left the cooker on and had to dash home in the hope of bumping into some fit firefighters


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Took a day off. It's all official like.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a firelady too if anyone is interested.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> There is a firelady too if anyone is interested.



pfffft


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

3, 3 fireladies.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> 3, 3 fireladies.



Blatantly lesbians ^


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

You could at least try. Quitter.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

northbound traffic diverted up acre lane. sbound one lane open


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

lots of black smoke again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You could at least try. Quitter.



You could.  Let us know how you get on


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2011)

How can it still be burning when it started last night?  Bizarre.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

ajdown said:


> How can it still be burning when it started last night? Bizarre.



Why not?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if there were aerosol cans still stocked down there which may have got a bit hot and exploded


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably been smouldering quietly hidden in a corner all week.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't they usually go in with special cameras to look for hot spots and stuff when they think it's out?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Don't they usually go in with special cameras to look for hot spots and stuff when they think it's out?



That's what I imagined they did.  Maybe they only use them when they think bodies might be in the building?  Maybe something was blocking the equipment?  Maybe they don't use them?

Who knows?

There's a poster on here who should know but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

bigfire - that's the one.  Where's he nowadays?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably busy putting fires out.

Here is a link from London FB's twitter.

http://www.london-fire.gov.uk/LastestIncidentsContainer_17Aug2011NP1.asp


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Someone on twitter spotted Levi Roots in Brixton.  Note the registration plates.

http://twitpic.com/67ip8o


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2011)

Interesting  Nice picture of the Footlocker fire on there too - is it affecting trains I wonder?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> http://twitpic.com/67ip8o


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Twitter says loads of engines down there again as firefighters change shift.

*puts on lippy*


----------



## ajdown (Aug 17, 2011)

Still plenty about.  Took this about 20 minutes ago from a passing bus.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2011)

couldn't believe the amount of firefighters, trucks, ambulances and plod down there today... and such a smell and so much smoke.  Incredible!


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2011)

Loadsa pics of the action around Footlocker here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...n-tube-station-and-shops-still-closed-photos/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Twitter says loads of engines down there again as firefighters change shift.
> 
> *puts on lippy*



Have you *still *not pulled?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you *still *not pulled?



someone gave it a go, ''beautiful baby'', but he wasn't a fireman so doesn't count.  I did see one very cute fireman.  He was in his truck though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Loadsa pics of the action around Footlocker here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...n-tube-station-and-shops-still-closed-photos/



What's this one carrying?  Never seen one of those before


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Foam.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> someone gave it a go, ''beautiful baby'', but he wasn't a fireman so doesn't count. I did see one very cute fireman. He was in his truck though.



Well if they've changed shift, there may be more cute ones now.

You see, as good as Editor is at taking photos, he's not taking photos of the things we want to see


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2011)

it was all the put-out-the-fire foam stuff - it had a really chemical smell..

(sorry in response to Minnie the Minx)


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well if they've changed shift, there may be more cute ones now.
> 
> You see, as good as Editor is at taking photos, he's not taking photos of the things we want to see



That was the changed shift.  I did exchange smiles with one earlier while he got out of the area.  pff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> it was all the put-out-the-fire foam stuff - it had a really chemical smell..
> 
> (sorry in response to Minnie the Minx)



Wonder why I've never seen a van like that before.  It's not like they don't use foam often, or is it just a new type of truck?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe it was to do with the amount of foam they needed?  I dunno?

You should probably get down there and engage a firefighter in conversation to find out - or send Quimmy perhaps?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Maybe it was to do with the amount of foam they needed? I dunno?
> 
> You should probably get down there and engage a firefighter in conversation to find out - or send Quimmy perhaps?



Quimmy needs to wear in those high heels.  Will leave it to her


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

My feet are hurting from my high heels. I went to that volunteer thingy after trawling for firemen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> My feet are hurting from my high heels. I went to that volunteer thingy after trawling for firemen.



Some men like women in bare feet


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

I could pretend I had to make good my escape from a fire hazard and didn't have time to put shoes on.  good thinking, minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I could pretend I had to make good my escape from a fire hazard and didn't have time to put shoes on. good thinking, minnie.



Rip your tights as well. Looks better and firemen like ladders


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

You need to wear heels. Otherwise you'll be too small for them to see


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 17, 2011)

EXACTLY, SHAKEY!  Exactly!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

Red sky at night, Footlocker alight


----------



## nagapie (Aug 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Red sky at night, Footlocker alight



Minnie, you're on fire today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Minnie, you're on fire today.



*snort*


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone was in JBar earlier - doors open and lights on, but shutters still closed. The door still has those formal notice signs on it.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been really annoyed that in addition to the days the one o' clock clubs operate being reduced, the times have now changed so that it is open mostly over lunch. This means that I and many people who used to use them don't any longer as we take our kids home for lunch and naps. I mentioned this to someone today who told me that the staff had raised this with Lambeth and had found ways to run their previous hours within budget but that this had been rejected by the council. The prevailing feeling is that the council wish to reduce the number of people using the clubs so they can point to lack of use as a reason for selling them off.

What do people suggest I do by way of challenging the council on this? Bearing in mind that lots of my information is third hand.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...reeling-as-young-star-dies-of-heart-attack.do

27 year old jazz musician was the poor guy who died at the Lido. How sad


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I've been really annoyed that in addition to the days the one o' clock clubs operate being reduced, the times have now changed so that it is open mostly over lunch. This means that I and many people who used to use them don't any longer as we take our kids home for lunch and naps. I mentioned this to someone today who told me that the staff had raised this with Lambeth and had found ways to run their previous hours within budget but that this had been rejected by the council. The prevailing feeling is that the council wish to reduce the number of people using the clubs so they can point to lack of use as a reason for selling them off.
> 
> What do people suggest I do by way of challenging the council on this? Bearing in mind that lots of my information is third hand.



Gosh.. I didn't realise this.  It's all very very annoying.  If you do challenge it, I'd be happy to add my name to anything.  It's all so underhand and nasty.  O LOVES the 1 o'clock club and it's a nice safe space with the best baby loos around.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

I popped into The Poets (pretentious, moi?) at Herne Hill last night (next to The Commercial) because I quite like that kind of late night chilled jazz thing. Mix of live music and DJs. Nice enough but fuck me, some people work very hard to be the part.

Even if it did take a little off the park, that's such an excellent set up now around HH station.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 19, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Gosh.. I didn't realise this. It's all very very annoying. If you do challenge it, I'd be happy to add my name to anything. It's all so underhand and nasty. O LOVES the 1 o'clock club and it's a nice safe space with the best baby loos around.



Some people have suggested to me that they think that's just a cynical viewpoint and I've got no proof, the latter is true. Going to try email the one o' clock clubs first to ask why the timings are so unfriendly.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2011)

The name suggests they're meant to be at lunchtime - is that not the case?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2011)

Ms T said:


> The name suggests they're meant to be at lunchtime - is that not the case?


One o' clock onwards.  AFAIK the Brockwell Park one was (and is?) open from lunchtime until about 4.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 19, 2011)

Greebo said:


> One o' clock onwards. AFAIK the Brockwell Park one was (and is?) open from lunchtime until about 4.



It's now open from 12-3.30. If you go home for lunch and/or naps as many families do, you're usually ready to come out again around 2.30. This hardly makes it worth going, especially as you now have to travel further to get to the one that is open on that day as your local one may be closed due to the reduced timetable since the cuts.

Maybe that half an hour doesn't seem like a big deal to people reading this but I know loads of mums who've told me they don't use it because of the new times.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 19, 2011)

The One O Clock club in Streatham Hill is open from 1-5, which seems right to me. It means we can head there after school, at 3.30.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 19, 2011)

Exactly, something open from 12-2 is much less use than something open from 2-4 (5, even better!). Is that the Hillsomething one? I noticed it wasn't on the list of new times I got from Lambeth and wondered if they were doing their own thing as they're really proactive there?


----------



## clandestino (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, Hillside. But you have to pay - it's £1 per child.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 19, 2011)

And the times are seasonal - so it shuts earlier in the winter. As does the park of course.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2011)

ianw said:


> Yes, Hillside. But you have to pay - it's £1 per child.


Ouch!  Doesn't sound a lot, but if you need to go there at least a couple of days a week, and your household has a low income (show me parents of small children who don't wish they had more money), and you've got more than one child with you, it quickly gets expensive.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 20, 2011)

Definitely find out. Write to whoever's in charge and ask what the reasoning was behind the changed times and what prevented sticking to the original times.

(You def need to find out some facts but given the recent history of the clubs and Lambeth Council and the current financial climate, it could well be shenanigans)


----------



## Winot (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone know what the demo was that went up Brixton Hill about 4pm?


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 21, 2011)

Winot said:


> Anyone know what the demo was that went up Brixton Hill about 4pm?



This?

http://london.indymedia.org/events/10038


----------



## Winot (Aug 21, 2011)

stephj said:


> This?
> 
> http://london.indymedia.org/events/10038



Thanks.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2011)

Stop excessive sentences.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2011)

someone is playing some sort of drums on the hill.     music bar maybe?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

Some sort of ladeeez fashion clothing nonsense going on at the Dogstar on Thurs 1st September, I believe. You might know about it already... There's a website I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> someone is playing some sort of drums on the hill.  music bar maybe?



I heard that last night.  Sounded like it was coming from Tudor Close.  Maybe the residents were having a party


----------



## Winot (Aug 22, 2011)

They have pretty much doubled the number of bike racks outside Brixton Rec (the first floor bit directly outside the entrance doors).  This is a good thing.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Brixton joke:

Q: Whats black & has no shoes?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Brixton joke:
> 
> Q: Whats black & has no shoes?



Footlocker?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

I set a personal best today. The first person in the Albert


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I set a personal best today. The first person in the Albert



That is proper impressive


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

nipsla said:


> That is proper impressive



Should I write and tell my parents?  

The danger of the the Albert is it is like a (rough Wire Quote) war. Easy to get into but impossible to leave  

I run out into the book shop and got a Hunter S Thompson book for my nephew who has just been to Vegas


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2011)

You still in The Albert now or have you made a permanent break for freedom?  I'm off work and was just debating whether to pop in for a pint...


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

I might go for a pint tonight....


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't all rush at once now.... Short notice ...

The review for Botallack at the Half Moon is so good in Time Out I'm planning to see it before the run ends on Sat.

Probably pop in there about 7.00 tomorrow to pick up a ticket. If anyone fanices a little local theatre pipe up - it's £8-10, happy to sort the cash out on the day.

http://www.timeout.com/london/theatre/event/235385/botallack-oclock


----------



## leanderman (Aug 23, 2011)

nipsla said:


> That is proper impressive [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2011)

nipsla said:


> You still in The Albert now or have you made a permanent break for freedom?  I'm off work and was just debating whether to pop in for a pint...



Only just seen this post babes. Was home by 2pm so all fail


----------



## Onket (Aug 25, 2011)

Onket said:


> Couldn't find any mention of the proposed re-fit of The Trinity, and didn't really want to put it in it's own thread so I've put it here.
> 
> I'm worried what they're going to do to the place, I like it as it is!
> 
> Apparently it'll be exposed floorboards, leather upholstery on the seats and 'mushroom' walls.



Went there today and I've got to say that it's been done well. The garden is especially improved.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 25, 2011)

Onket said:


> Went there today and I've got to say that it's been done well. The garden is especially improved.



What have they done to the garden then?  I always thought it was quite nice as it was.  Might have to pop along for a nosey soon.


----------



## Onket (Aug 25, 2011)

Sections of covered seating and an outside bar (not quite yet up and running though).


----------



## leanderman (Aug 25, 2011)

Does Tilda Swinton have a place in Herne Hill? Sure I saw her at the gate to Brockwell Park earlier


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2011)

nah, she has a place in scotland. massive place with high fences. can't get anywhere near the house.
or, so i, er, hmm, so i hear....


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 25, 2011)

> Couldn't find any mention of the proposed re-fit of The Trinity, and didn't really want to put it in it's own thread so I've put it here.
> 
> I'm worried what they're going to do to the place, I like it as it is!
> 
> Apparently it'll be exposed floorboards, leather upholstery on the seats and 'mushroom' walls.



I really love the Trinity Arms but I was in last weekend and I think it is absolutely horrible. Standard soulless gastro pub. It made me very sad.


----------



## Winot (Aug 25, 2011)

qosno1 said:


> I really love the Trinity Arms but I was in last weekend and I think it is absolutely horrible. Standard soulless gastro pub. It made me very sad.



"gastro" as in Brake Bros?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Don't all rush at once now.... Short notice ...
> 
> The review for Botallack at the Half Moon is so good in Time Out I'm planning to see it before the run ends on Sat.
> 
> ...



Did you go, was it good?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

No one was there to sell tickets! Best I understand is you turn up after 7.45 and buy them then (and by which time the football had started on both Wed and Thurs).

Tomorrow, def tomorrow..... The review is great though...


----------



## ash (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you talking about the pub on trinity square?


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, and I disagree that it's a souless gastro pub now. For a re-fit, and going on what I'd had described to me, I think they've done a pretty good job.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I am addicted to Federation coffee. I don't really feel energetic until I've had one and have started going in every second day. I never realised how strong they are, they are very good.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I think I am addicted to Federation coffee. I don't really feel energetic until I've had one and have started going in every second day. I never realised how strong they are, they are very good.



I know exactly what you mean.  That's why business there is booming - we're all addicted!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 26, 2011)

They put crack in it.


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 26, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> They put crack in it.



It's those bloody foxes again, isn't it?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2011)

Clearly, I need to go more often


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 26, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Clearly, I need to go more often



Coffee usually has the opposite effect.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Coffee usually has the opposite effect.


very good.

but what became of the supposed new Costa underneath the bridge opposite the Tube (Homelook?)


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2011)

leanderman said:


> very good.
> 
> but what became of the supposed new Costa underneath the bridge opposite the Tube (Homelook?)


Still being sorted out I think.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2011)

Thunder thunder!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2011)

combined with a low plane going past.   I had to look outside just to check it wasn't falling from the skies.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 28, 2011)

leanderman said:


> but what became of the supposed new Costa underneath the bridge opposite the Tube (Homelook?)


There was some work going on in there a few weeks back which made the displays in Superdrug shake and I feared for the health and safety of the staff on the checkout.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2011)

Someone was making good use of a bouncy castle in the Music Bar garden this evening but I note it's been taken down now.  Probably for the best...


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 28, 2011)

> Yes, and I disagree that it's a souless gastro pub now. For a re-fit, and going on what I'd had described to me, I think they've done a pretty good job



Different strokes for different folks, it'd be a boring place if we all agreed and other assorted clichés.

I used to love it as a sort of lovely if a little pricey old man pub. Now it is all bright and full of chairs and too clean and new. I'm finished with it and now wander over to the Albert or the Effra.


----------



## IamSnakes (Aug 28, 2011)

I must check out the Trinity.Theres not many old men pub left now in Brixton, Marquis of Lorne, the Albert. God forbid they ever Gastropub the Effra - Its not changed much over the last few years although the menu seems to have as much English as Carribean stuff these days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Someone was making good use of a bouncy castle in the Music Bar garden this evening but I note it's been taken down now. Probably for the best...



They're now playing rather loud music


----------



## teuchter (Aug 28, 2011)

IamSnakes said:


> I must check out the Trinity.Theres not many old men pub left now in Brixton, Marquis of Lorne, the Albert. God forbid they ever Gastropub the Effra - Its not changed much over the last few years although the menu seems to have as much English as Carribean stuff these days.



They painted the Effra gastropub grey a couple of years back. I preferred the nicotine yellow.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

IamSnakes said:


> I must check out the Trinity.Theres not many old men pub left now in Brixton, Marquis of Lorne, the Albert.


The Albert is getting a fairly big makeover soon, but I don't expect its character to change that much. Greene King wanted to turn it into a - yes, you've guessed  it - fucking gastropub. Happily the landlord battled hard to stop that happening and we should have good news about live gigs too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> The Albert is getting a fairly big makeover soon, but I don't expect its character to change that much. Greene King wanted to turn it into a - yes, you've guessed it - fucking gastropub. Happily the landlord battled hard to stop that happening and we should have good news about live gigs too



What would happen if Greene King won?  Would you still drink there?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What would happen if Greene King won? Would you still drink there?


I doubt it because I want to drink beer in a pub, not in a restaurant that serves beer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> I doubt it because I want to drink beer in a pub, not in a restaurant that serves beer.



So where would your nearest local be if you dumped The Albert?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So where would your nearest local be if you dumped The Albert?


Let me think: well, the Trinity's too posh for me, the Windmill's not free so can't be a local, the Effra closes too early as does the Beehive... keeps on thinking .... I guess the Grosvenor would be my reluctant second choice.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2011)

That one behind the police station?


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> That one behind the police station?


The Canterbury? That closes early too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> The Canterbury? That closes early too.



I've been to a pub recently that closes at normal closing time.  It's most unsettling


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've been to a pub recently that closes at normal closing time. It's most unsettling


I generally don't go out till around 10, so any pub that shuts around 11 is no good to me!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> I generally don't go out till around 10, so any pub that shuts around 11 is no good to me!



I can't remember the last time I heard a last bell in a pub until recently.  It was like going back in time


----------



## IamSnakes (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah I remember when they painted the Effra lighter inside - It was better when it was darker.

I tried the Trinity last night - It seems a bit identikit pub makeover although the pictures of Brixton are good.

The staff were firendly.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone know what happened at the Tesco/garage on Tulse Hill last night? My boyfriend heard a panicked woman running past our house calling the police and then lots of sirens and the garage taped off. The staff and security are all really lovely there and I was worried one of them may have been hurt.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry not a clue.  Yes, it's within spitting distance of here, but I've got a real talent for missing things like that.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2011)

Franco Manca is closed  

What to do?


----------



## Alexandra Spencer (Aug 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Following on from this monster 6,600+ post thread covering June 2008 to Feb 2011, here's the latest instalment, ready for your Brixton news, chitter chatter, curtain twitchings and more!
> 
> FYI, the first 1,400+ post thread covered Nov 2006 to June 2008 and can be found here.


<editor: post deleted because it's been spammed everywhere else>


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 30, 2011)

Went to the new Trinity for the first time on Sunday. Oh. My. Word.

The mushroom paint, the feature walls, the floral cushions.... What on earth has happened?

My girlfriend on the other hand thinks its much improved. Some people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> feature walls


What's one of them?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm guessing walls with fancy wallpaper where the rest is painted perhaps?  Or painted a really stand out colour in comparison to other walls?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2011)

I shall have to go and take a look.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know what happened at the Tesco/garage on Tulse Hill last night? My boyfriend heard a panicked woman running past our house calling the police and then lots of sirens and the garage taped off. The staff and security are all really lovely there and I was worried one of them may have been hurt.



The Tesco guards have a hard time. They suffer all sorts of threats and violence. They say that when they try to stop shoplifters, the shoplifters wait for them to finish work and beat them up at the bus stop.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2011)

Alexandra Spencer said:


> Hi........


Can't say I'm happy about you posting this across three forums. Clearly you aren't very good at reading posting rules. It would have been good manners to run this past the moderators first. I don't have a problem about what you're publicising, but you've gone about it badly.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 30, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> What's one of them?


I watch too many DIY shows obviously!

The wall round by the ladies' is covered with wallpaper whereas the others are just painted. Basically what Gaijingirl said.


----------



## slcr (Aug 30, 2011)

Argh!! Have they changed the Trinity Arms?! Does it still feel like a proper old pub?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 30, 2011)

I went to the Duck Egg Cafe this morning. First time I've been there and the food was good and the service friendly and fast. I then went for a dose of Fed coffee.

Next week I am back to work so none of this swanning about.

And I went to Nour and got some spices.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw two grown men sitting outside that Duck Egg place the other week. just sitting there in public on Coldharbour Lane within spitting distance of the Albert and House of Bottles and not even looking awkward.

I took an old friend who'd not been back to Brixton for a while to show her what's happened to Granville Arcade recently. She was quite shocked.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 31, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> Went to the new Trinity for the first time on Sunday. Oh. My. Word.
> 
> The mushroom paint, the feature walls, the floral cushions.... What on earth has happened?
> 
> My girlfriend on the other hand thinks its much improved. Some people.


sounds awful


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2011)

The chitter chatter now lives on here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-sept-2011.281169/


----------

